# Masks of Nyarlathotep: Chapter 1 (New York City)



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2004)

_ He talked about terrible meetings in lonely places, or Cyclopean ruins....beneath with vast staircases lead down to abysses of nighted secrets, of complex angles that lead through invisible walls to other regions of space and time......
-H.P. Lovecraft, "The Thing on the Doorstep."_


*New York City, January 13th, 1925*
*Saint Francis Church*

Father Sean Patrick O’Malley, sat on the park bench eating his lunch as he had been for the past 5 months. Even with the frigid winter wind, he enjoyed having this time of peace and quiet in the park across the street from Saint Francis Church in Hells Kitchen where he had been helping Father Duffy. The Archdoicese of New York had informed him that he was to be reasigned. But for now he was in limbo until the Archdiocece made up its mind where they wanted him. 
 He picked up his mail and sorted through it. A letter from his mother. A bill from his tailor. Oh, what is this. A Telegram? He opened it and read the short message it contained.


*World Wide Telegraph Service* 
Hudson Terminal, 30 Church Street
New York, USA

HAVE INFORMATION CONCERNING CARLYLE EXPEDITION STOP NEED RELIABLE INVESTIGATIVE TEAM STOP ARRIVE JANUARY 15 STOP 
SIGNED JACKSON ELIAS


----------



## yangnome (Jun 24, 2004)

Father O'Malley looks down at the telegram, staring at the name.   The cold chill of hte winter morning nips at his face.  He removes his handkerchief from his pocket and wipes a drip from his nose.  

_ "Jackson Elias.  I wonder what that old bird is up to now; its been ages since I've heard from him. "_

Father O'Malley places the handkerchief back into his pocket and removes his pocket watch, glances at the time and puts it back.  He leans back against the bench and looks down at the telegram again. 

_"Carlyle expedition... I wonder what this is all about.  If Jackson is involved, no doubt that it will be interesting. "_

 He folds up the telegram and places it inside his breast pocket. Then glances across the street at the church.  The light brushing of snow and ice outlined the roof, creating a bright reflection in the bright mornig sun. 

_ "Investigative team.  Perhaps this will give me some direction, something to do.  I guess I'll need to see what he has to say.  The 15th? Three days from now.  I wish he had shared a bit more information, I hate waiting.  I wonder who else recieved one of these."_

Father O'Malley looks back down at his feet.  He picked up his sandwich, took another bite of it and then tossed the scraps to the flock of pidgeons on the ground in front of him.  He then stood up and started across the street towards the church.  

_ "Well, let's see what we can find out about this expedition."_


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2004)

Father O'Malley steps into his simple room at the back of the church and then sits at his desk. Looking over he sees his address book. As he picks it up a worn photograph drops to his desk. 







The photograph brings memories of that terrible time in which he was involved with the Stanford manhunt. William T. Llewellyn-Phelps, Miriam LeGou, Charles Whitford, E.G. Shellenback, and himself had gotten involved and stumbled upon that madman's lair. Together they had saved that young boy, it was true but the horrors they found in that terrible basement haunted him to this day. Didn't LeGou and Whitford know Elias as well? Hummm.....


----------



## yangnome (Jun 24, 2004)

Father O'Malley sits in his chair and stares at the picture for what seems like hours.  the feeling he got from saving that boy from the madman was great; if only someone had been able to do the same for his sister.  Still, the fact that there were others out there, sick bastards that would do this to innocent people ate at his gut.  this new assignment would hopefully put him in a position to do something about that...at least a little.  

O'Malley held the picture in his hands, staring at the group of individuals.  He hadn't seen any of them since the end of the manhunt.  What a hapless team they were.  Still, htey did manage to get the job done.  Who knows what would have happened to that kid if they hadn't helped out.

And Miriam...poor Miriam.  The losses that she's suffered.... and now, how the devil is using her pain as a way to manipulate her soul.  he wished he could do more to help her.  He had enjoyed his conversations with her in the past.  if only he could do more to bring her back to the church.  he wondered how she'd been faring since the manhunt.  Still up to her old routine he imagined.  Maybe she got hte telegram as well.  It couldn't hurt to go visit her.  After all, there wasn't much to do here, it's been a slow day.

With that, Father O'Malley set the picture on his desk and walked over and picked his jacket up off of its hanger.  He then reached into his closet and picked up a case, which held sacraments...just in case...

He then stepped out into the hallway and knocked on Father Duffy's door before stepping in.  "I'm going to go visit an old parishiner this afternoon.  I likely won't be back in."

After a brief chat with Father Duffy, he headed out the back entrance of the church and headed off in the direction of Miriam's apartment.  it was quite a distance to her place, but hte walk and the cool winter breeze would do him some good; give him some time to think.  Perhaps he'd hail a cab in a few blocks, but for now, he'd walk.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2004)

It was a long walk for Father O'Malley, but the excitement of the task at hand and the invigorating feel of the brisk wind added a spring to his step. Soon he reached the high rise apartment building in which Miriam lived. The door man tipped his hat to the priest and opened the door for him with a smile. "Good morning to you Father!" he cheerfully said. The fancy cage like elevator took him several floors up and soon he was knocking on Miriam's door.....


----------



## yangnome (Jun 24, 2004)

After reaching Miriam's apartment, O'Malley reached into his pocket and pulled out his handkerchief.  Despite the brisk air, he had worked up a bit of a sweat on the long walk.  He wiped his forehead, then folded the handkerchief and placed it back in his pocket.  He then knocked on Miriam's door.  Hopefully she was home.  In all his excitement, he hadn't even thought of calling ahead.  Oh well, the walk was good exercise and it was much better than sitting around his office, waiting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2004)

*Miriam had been awake early, as was her wont.  The dozen newspapers she favored were delivered to her door just before her milk arrived, and she had spent a couple hours sifting through them, scissors and paste pot at the ready.*

_Kendrick's younger son arrested?  How scandelous... though apparently he paid enough to get the story buried back to the fourth page.  And for... oh my, a squabble over a woman?  I must remember to ask Darla about that, her best friend's sister works in that part of town.  Madame Kendrick will be in soon you can be certain of that to see what the "spirits" say she must do about her high spirited offspring..._ she thinks idly, cutting and pasting the story into one of her large empty books.  At around eight in the morning she puts away the remains of the papers and places her books back in their cabinet to dry.

_The blue wool suit today, the one from Paris, and the new matching leather boots.  The lovely velour hat, and the veil..._ she hums slightly to herself as she dresses, preparing to do a little shopping and gossipmogering today.  Her hair she does up in a passable French twist, pinning it securely in place, wincing at the pain in her knuckles from the cold weather.  It seemed no matter how high she turned the radiators, some cold always got through to stiffen her joints.

*As she set the last pin in place, put on her rings and jewelry, adding a splash of attar of roses, she heard a knock at the door.*

_Now who could that be?  I don't have anyone scheduled today.  Bother!_ she grumbles and goes to the door.  Before she opens it, she puts on a pleasent smile; it could be a potential new client, and it wouldn't do to scare them off.

*However, the last person she expected to see was a priest, particularly not that specific priest.*

"Father O'Malley!" she exclaimed, one hand going to her throat in a gesture of astonishment.  "I hardly expected to see you here.  Please, do come in, you must be frozen!"

*She hurries in the priest and settles him in her kitchen rather than the parlor.  The parlor was only for clients, O'Malley was a friend.  Quickly she poured him a cup of coffee, handing him cream and sugar.*

"I can't imagine what would bring you to this part of town Father.  Is there a lost lamb you're searching for?" she asked politely, sipping her steaming cup.  She had an idea about what he was here for, and she didn't have to like it.  It had been exhilerating helping to save the young lad, so much like her youngest son Jacob was before he died... but it had been unnerving as well.  For all she pretended to be an expert on all things occult, she was still rattled by some of the things she had seen there.  Her dreams had been horrible for months afterward.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 24, 2004)

"Miriam, might I say that you look fantastic.  I apologize about dropping by unannounced.  To tell you the truth, I didn't think about calling ahead until after I got here.  No, no, I'm not cold at all.  Actually, I worked up a bit of a sweat walking over here."

"Lost lambs?" He grins at her, "they are everywhere, but that's not really why I stopped by today....unless of course, you're ready to return to the flock."  

Father O'Malley followed Miriam back into the kitchen, sat in the chair and thanked her for the cup of coffee.  He stirred a spoon of sugar into the coffee, took a sip and set teh cup on the coaster.  

"To tell you the truth, I've been going crazy.  I've been given a trasfer, ut no assignment yet.  I sit around at the church anticipating my new work.  Not that I don't like helping out at St Francis mind you, I'm just anxious to get to work.  After all, with what we've been through, sitting and listening to confessions all day and preparing for Mass aren't nearly as exciting.  Important, but not exciting."

"So today, I was doing more of the same.  I stepped out to the park for a bite to eat and to enjoy the winter air.  While there, I sorted through my mail when I stumbled upon this." Father O'Malley reached into his breast pocket and pulled out the telegraph.  He unfolded it and handed it across the table to her.

Before she coudl get a chance to read it, he continued.  "It seems our dear friend Jackson is up to something.  Just what he's up to, I'm not sure, but it has me intrigued.  This combined with my recent restlessness made sitting in the office unbearable.  So, I decided to come over and visit you; see if you had heard anything about this.  Did Jackson send you a telegram perhaps?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2004)

"No telegram I'm afraid, and if anyone would be able to get a telegram on time it's me.  My son Eugene, bless his soul, always makes certain I get my telegrams on time, even if I don't see him more than twice a year.  Hmm... dear me, I dread to think what Jackson could want this time.  If it has anything to do with the things I read in his latest book then..." Miriam breaks off, pondering the telegram.  "Did he say if he was going to be coming?  And if he's contacting the others from the Stanford Case?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2004)

*Same Day, New York City, Lower Eastside*







 William T. Llewellyn-Phelps had a problem. Every second or two he looked down at the set of papers in his hand. The small neat script that filled the pages seemed to laugh at him. Hidden inside these papers where recorded strange happenings and events in late 19th century Germany, written by Edgar Weiss, a noted historian of that time. The problem was that he could not read German!! Blast it all! He needs this information for his new book. He had been so cranky lately that Madelyn had sent him out of the house for the day. Not that he blamed her. William looked up just in time to miss running into the woman in front of him. A small mumble apology left his mouth before she was gone down the sidewalk. He stopped and finally found is destination, _Whitford's Antiques and Oddities_. This morning he had remembered that Charles Whitford, the owner of the store and a friend and colleague knew German and several other languages to boot. Hopefully he would have some time to help him with a translation.... 

.......

 E.G. Shellenback whistled to himself as he strode down the street. He had just interviewed a new pitching prospect that the Yankee's had been interested in of late. What a fine upstanding young man he was and from what he could see a talented pitcher too. Hopefully this would get his editor off his back. Spring training was still months away and this was always a slim time for baseball news. 
 Something across the street caught his eye. Wasn't that Llewellyn-Phelps standing in front of Whitford's shop? He had not seen William and Charles for ages. I wonder what they have been up to? Well one way to find out
......


----------



## yangnome (Jun 24, 2004)

"Hmmm.  Unfortunately, I don't know hte answers to any of you r questions.  In fact, I was kind of hoping you might have some of these answers for me.  From the sound of the telegram, I assume Jackson is coming ot town on the 15th.  If you didn't get a telegram, maybe he was just contacting me.... though I don't know why he'd only seek my assistance.  I wonder if anyone else has heard anything from him."


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 24, 2004)

_Nice young man. Just needs that instinct to finish hitters off from the report. The Yanks could certainly use some more pitchin'. Win another title or two before the damn Bamino burns himself out at the rate that bum's going. Maybe a series of articles detaling one rookie's account of spring training might be the ticket as far as my editor concerned... Sure I could..._

E.G notices William T. Llewellyn-Phelps across the street derailing his thought. He dodges a few motorcars and a policeman on horseback to reach William.

"Hello Will. Been awhile. You look lost in thought. Everything ok?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 24, 2004)

Will stared at the papers blankly for a few moments, as if expecting an intelligible translation to leap out of the paper at him.  So intent was he on the papers that he almost didn't notice E.G. Shellenback walking up to him and was startled by him when he began speaking.

"Shellenback!  Good day to you.  How are you?  Fine, I hope?"  Will pauses, gathering his thoughts.  "I'm fine, I'm fine.  Just a bit aggravated, is all, I need the information in these papers for my book I'm working on, but I'm afraid I don't know a bit of German.  In fact, the wife had me leave for the day in hopes I'd become a little less irritable!  Anyhow, once I got out, I remembered our old friend Charlie here speaks a smattering of German, we'll see what he can do.

"So how is your own writing going, my good man?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

"I don't know if he contacted anyone else... but I can find out quickly enough.  Or we can make the contacts outselves.  Jackson sounded like he wanted you to get a team together.  I won't lie to you Father, I still have bad dreams about last time, but I know my dreams would be far worse if I did not attend to these kinds of things. Let me contact my son and get some telegraphs sent to the others.  Did you want to send one back to Jackson while you were at it?  If he knows there's a team, we might get some more information out of the man," Miriam says briskly.  She moves over to the phone and raises an eyebrow at Father O'Malley.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 26, 2004)

"Sure, that sounds like a good idea.  Let's do that.  I'm pretty anxious to find out what Jackson has planned for us."


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 26, 2004)

"My own writing? Actually Will, sometimes I feel I've reached a crossroads of sorts."

He continues as the two men walk toward the door to _Whitford's Antiques and Oddities_.

"I still the love the 'ol ballgame as much as anyone. Maybe more. I did just speak to a new prospect earlier today in fact. Maybe its just because the calendar reads January. I'm sure I'll break out of this slump I'm in," he says almost fishing for encouragement.

"I'm also concerned about my own paper's survival. Last year the _Evening Sun_ merged with the _Mail & Express_. And this year the _Tribune_ and the _Herald_ look as if they will do the same. I wonder if my own paper is fated for a similar outcome," as the last few words trail off in volume.

"Oh. I'm sorry Will. Here I am telling you of my problems. Where's my manners?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 26, 2004)

Charles Whitford busied himself unpacking his morning parcel male. "Oh" he thought. "Here are those celtic carvings that he had purchased at that auction in Boston." As he began to sort and unpack the sound of the bell attached to the front door tinkled. Looking up he was amazed to see two old friends enter together. They were chatting away as they walked into his shop.....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

"Well, let me give a call to Charles, he might have seen the others more recently than I," Miriam says, picking up the phone. "Yes, operator?  Whitford's Antiques and Oddities please.  Thank you."

*The phone starts to ring, and Miriam idly fiddles with a small Egyptian statue on the phone stand.  It was a gift from one of her clients, a gold statue inlaid with semi-precious stones and glass, of a woman wearing an outlandish headdress, spreading rainbow wings.  Helen had told her it was of Isis, the goddess of magic, and thus singularly appropriate for her.  Miriam didn't believe in it of course, but it was a lovely statue nevertheless.*

Isis statue


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 27, 2004)

"By jove!", Charles says in a surprised voice, unconsciously straightening his glasses as they slip down his nose. "Shellenback, Phelps", he says, his astonishment turning to pleasure, "It's been positively ages! What brings you two to this backwards locale?"

The phone on the wall behind the counter chooses that moment to ring.

"Oh bother", says Charles with a grimace. "I won't be but a moment. You two wait right there. We have some catching up to do."

He crosses the shop. Taking the phone off the wall hook he holds it to his left ear. "Whitford Oddities and Antiques. How may we be of service?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"Charles!  It's Miriam, how are you?  Look, I simply must come straight to the point.  Father O'Malley is sitting in my kitchen right now with a telegram in his hand from Jackson Elias.  He's talking about getting a team together... and while I still have the most awful dreams from the Stanford Case I can't deny it was a good thing and we all made a good team.  At any rate, I was wondering if you've seen Shellenback or William?  I think we might need to get back together."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 27, 2004)

Removing the phone from his ear, Charles stares oddly at it for a moment.

Then placing it back to his ear he replies, "Miriam, it IS good to hear from you. I'm sorry about the that pause. I must say you surprised me quite a bit there. You see, Phelps and Shellenback are standing not ten feet from me at this exact moment."

"You've heard from Elias have you? This should prove interesting. Well where do you suggest we all meet?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

"How odd...  And a rather welcome coincidence at that.  Well, since there are three of you there and only two of us here, we'll come to you.  We'll be over within the hour Charles.  Good bye," Miriam says brightly, though her face has a rather troubled expression.  

"Father, it seems that William and Shllenback are at Charles' shop of all things!  I said we'd be over to meet them, it only seems fair and I haven't been to Charles' shop in an age.  I'm going to have to call a cab though, I'm not as strong as you to go tromping about the streets I'm afraid," Miriam says with the same bright cheer.  Picking up the phone again she calls for a cab to come to her house.

"Let me get my coat and purse Father, the cab should be here shortly."  With that Miriam gets her fur coat and matching hat, pulling on gloves against the cold.  Grabbing up her purse she goes to the window to wait the arrival of the cab.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 27, 2004)

"Well, while we're waiting," William says, hefting the papers, "I was wondering if you could take a look over these, Charlie?  They're in German, as you see, and unfortunately I speak not a whit of German.  But you do, as I recall."  He grins.  "I'm working on another one of my books, you know.  And not being able to translate this bit made me a bit irritable, to the extent that Madelyn sent me out of the house for the day."  He laughs.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 27, 2004)

"Of course I'll take a look at your papers", says Charles. 

"Though really, I don't know how much of a help I can be. It's been close to twenty years since I was stationed in Germany", he says as he sits down at his desk to begin translation.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 28, 2004)

"A cab will be fine.  I'm sure I'll already be stiff tomorrow morning just from the walk over here.  What a strange coincidence that they'd all be over in his shop right now."  Father O'Malley examines the Egyptian statuette as he waits for Miriam to grab her purse.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 28, 2004)

Charles and William begin to pour over the documents that William had brought as Shellenback looks on. After a half hour or so, the door to the shop opens and in steps Father O'Malley and Miriam.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2004)

"Father, Miriam!"  William says, walking across the room.  "Long time no see!" he says, grasping the Father's hand in a truly fearsome grip.  "You're looking well, Miriam," he says, giving her hand a slight kiss.  "So what brings you here?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2004)

"William, how good to see you!" Miriam says, giving him a warm smile.  "Well, it's Father O'Malley's telegram that brings me here, truth be told.  Father?  Would you like the honors?"  Miriam makes a gesture to open the floor to the priest.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 29, 2004)

"Yes", Charles says. "Do tell. I'm anxious to hear what you have heard from Elias."


----------



## yangnome (Jun 29, 2004)

"Well, there isn't really a whole lot to tell you.  I got this telegram from Jackson today." Father O'Malley reads/paraphrases the telegram to the group.

"Quite frankly, I was hoping one of you might have more information that what this note provides."


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jul 1, 2004)

"I'm afraid I can't help you there", says Charles shaking his head. "I haven't heard from Elias in quite some time."


----------



## yangnome (Jul 1, 2004)

O'Malley glances around at the others, seeing the same response on their faces.  "Does anybody know what he's been working on lately?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 1, 2004)

OOC: The answer to this question is Here


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

"Well to by quite honest I haven't heard from the man in over a year.  But he did mention something about the Carlyle Expedition...  I can go try to find out something about that.  Heaven knows I'm practically a fixture at the library as it is.  If he was working on that, perhaps I can get a jump on it while I'm looking up some other things for myself," Miriam offers.  She _is_ known to haunt the library, reading everything from old newspapers to ancient foreign tomes.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 1, 2004)

"The Carlyle Expedition... can't say I'm terribly familiar with that little affair.  Not any more than what I read in the papers, at any rate.  Although if Elias is involved with it, it may be interesting, to say the least."  William grins.  "Maybe more fodder for my next book?"

I'm assuming there would have been news stories about this?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 2, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I'm assuming there would have been news stories about this?




OOC: Yes you believe that there were several articles in the papers at the time.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jul 4, 2004)

"Well if there's a need to research newspaper archives I'm sure I could arrange such an activity. You see, Harold, _The World's_ "resident historian" owes me a favor or three. There's a Harold at every paper and it could be worth the time to learn more about this Carlyle group. He has this fancy cross reference system and can find connections most of our paid fact-checkers miss."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2004)

"And I can try to find out where Jackson sent the telegraph so we can ask him some of our questions.  Charles, would you be a dear and let me use your phone?  Thank you," Miriam says.

*Going behind the counter, Miriam picks up the phone.*

"Yes operator?  Worldwide Telegraph please," she says briskly.  Covering the mouthpiece she turns to the others.  "After I find out where he sent it from I'll try to send one to him.  And if Worldwide balks I'll get my son to ferret it out.  Oh, and I'm going to head off to the library after I'm done and see what I can dig up on this Carlyle Expedition as well.  Two heads are better than one, isn't that right Shellenback dear?  Oh yes, thank you operator.  Yes, Worldwide Telegraph?  Oh thank heavens!  I'm in a bit of fix and I was hoping you'd be able to help me out.  There was a telegram delivered today to a Father O'Malley at Saint Francis Church from one Mr. Jackson Elias.  The dear Father wanted to send a telegraph back, but he was going to be giving confession _all_ afternoon.  Since I'm a friend of his, he asked me to look into it for him.  Could you be so kind as to see where the address might have come from?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "
> "Yes operator?  Worldwide Telegraph please," she says briskly. "Yes, thank you operator.  Yes, Worldwide Telegraph?  Oh thank heavens!  I'm in a bit of fix and I was hoping you'd be able to help me out.  There was a telegram delivered today to a Father O'Malley at Saint Francis Church from one Mr. Jackson Elias.  The dear Father wanted to send a telegraph back, but he was going to be giving confession _all_ afternoon.  Since I'm a friend of his, he asked me to look into it for him.  Could you be so kind as to see where the address might have come from?"




 "Let me check that for you. One minute.............oh yes, that telegram orginated from the Waverly House Hotel, Russel Square, London, England."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Two heads are better than one, isn't that right Shellenback dear?



"And three heads are even better.  I was thinking of doing some poking around for things on this Carlyle Expedition, as well," William says.  He shrugs.  "Might be interesting.  If Elias is involved, it more than likely is."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Let me check that for you. One minute.............oh yes, that telegram orginated from the Waverly House Hotel, Russel Square, London, England."



  "Wonderful!  Thank you _so_ much!" Miriam gushes, and then hangs up.  Fishing around in her purse, she pulls out a small, leather-covered notebook and a small box containing a few pencils and writes down the address.

"I have the address.  Tell you what, how about we meet back at my flat for some dinner around eight o'clock or so?  That should give all of us some time to do a bit of research and time to compare notes as well.  Then we can send a query back to Jackson tomorrow.  How does that sound?" Miriam asks of the others.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 5, 2004)

"Spending all afternoon in confession?  No need to lie ot gather information you can get with the truth Miriam.  Of course, if you are ready to confess, I am more than willing to clear my afternoon fo ryou." He winks at Miriam.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2004)

"Tut tut Father, people are more willing to give all for their faith, you should know that.  At any rate, if our dinner meeting is set, then I'll be on my way," Miriam says, gathering up her purse.

*Unless anyone objects to her plan, Miriam will call for a cab.*

"The Library," she tells the cabbie, and settles back to watch the streets go by.  _Dear Edward, it's been so many years since you were taken from me.  The good Father wants to rekindle my faith, but I buried that with you.  I'm afraid you wouldn't approve of I'm doing, your son certainly doesn't.  Ah well, you had your business, and I have mine now.  And I _am_ doing good from time to time, with what "gifts" I received after your death.  I'm off on another one, I'm certain of it, and that's enough to salve my conscience._

*Miriam sighs as she pulls up to the Library.  She tips the cabbie generously and walks into the blessedly warm confines of her usual haunt.  _I could never win arguements with Edward, and I still can't even though he's dead.  Focus, Miriam dear, you must get something done today other than conversations with a ghost._*

*Finding one of the librarians to help her, she collects a healthy stack of newspapers and begins her research.  If she come across anything particularly odd or occult, she'll try to get ahold of some volumes to research that phenomena further, writing down everything she encounters in her notebook.*


----------



## Gomez (Jul 5, 2004)

That night.......

 After several hours of running around town, going over hundreds of old newspapers, and asking around, the group sits and relaxes at a back table of the stylish _Delmarco_ restaurant. Smoke drifts across the room from several cigars and cigarettes. The noise of clinking glass and china mingles with that of conversation. Smartly dressed waiters move about the room with a hurried grace. With the last of the dinner plates taken from the table, you spread the days research across it for everyone to see. 

First, is a picture of the members of the Carlyle Expedition itself. 







And then a set of newspaper clippings that tells their tragic tale. 

*BIG APPLE DATELINE * 
Roger Carlyle, the playboy whom everybody knows - or knows about! - is quietly leaving New Yawk tomarrow to check out the tombs of Egypt! You've seen the cuties ROGER has found in the nightspots-who can doubt he'll dig up someone - er, something - equally fabulous from the Egyptian sands? 
New York Pillar-Riposte, April 4, 1919

*CARLYLE EXPEDITION EMBARKS FOR ENGLAND*
Led by fabulously wealthy playboy Roger Carlyle, the Carlyle expedition departed this morning for Southampton aboard the crack British steamship Imperial Standard. Contrary to earlier reports, the expedition will perform researches in London under the auspices of the Penhew Foundation before continuing to Egypt next month. Readers may recall the enormous party which Mr. Carlyle, now 24, gave at the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel on reaching his majority. Since then, scandals and indelicate behaviour have become Carlyle's trademark, but he never has become tarnished in the eyes of Manhattanites. Members of the expedition have been reluctant to reveal their purpose in Egypt. Other Expedition Members Renowned Egyptologist Sir Aubrey Penhew is assistant leader of the team, and in charge of excavations. Dr. Robert Huston, a fashionable Freudian psychologist, accomplanies the expedition to pursue parallel researches into ancient pictographs. Miss Hypatia Masters, linked in the past to Carlyle, will act as photographer and archivist. Mr. Jack Brady, intimate to Mr. Carlyle, accompanies the group as general factotum. Additional members may be secured while in London.
New York Pillar-Riposte, April 5, 1919

*CARLYLE DEPARTS EGYPT * 
CAIRO(AP) - Sir Aubrey Penhew, temporary spokesman for the Carlyle expedition, indicated Monday that the leaders are taking ship to East Africa for a 'well earned rest'.
Sir Aubrey debunked rumors that the expedition had discovered clues to the legendary wealth of the lost mines of King Solomon, maintaining that the party was going on safari "in respite from our sandy labors." 
Roger Carlyle, wealthy New York leader of the expedition, was unavailable for comment, still suffereing from his recent heatstroke. 
Discussing that unfortunate incident, local experts declared Egypt entirely too hot for Anglo-Saxons at this time of year, and suggested that the young American had not been well-served by his democratic enthusiasm, rumored to have led him to personally wield pick and shovel. 
New York Pillar-Riposte, July 3, 1919

I*MPORTANT VISITORS * 
MOMBASA (Reuters) - Leading members of an American archaeological expedition arrived here on holiday from digs in Egypt's Nile Valley. 
Our Under-Secretary, Mr. Royston Whittingdon, held a welcoming dinner for them at Collingswood House, where the wit of Sir Aubrey Penhew, expedition co-leader, was much in evidence. 
Accompanying Sir Aubrey are two Americans, youthful financier Roger Carlyle, and medical doctor Robert Huston. The party leaves inland tomarrow, for Nairobi and hunting.
New York Pillar-Riposte, July 24, 1919

*CARLYLE EXPEDITION FEARED LOST*
MOMBASA (Reuters) - Uplands police representatives today asked for public assistance concerning the disappearance of the Carlyle expedition. No word of the party has been received in two months.
The group includes wealthy American playboy Roger Carlyle and three other American citizens, as well as respected Egyptologist Sir Aubrey Penhew of the United Kingdom. 
The expedition left Nairobi on August 3, ostensibly on camera safari, but rumor insisted they were actually after legendary biblical treasures.
Carlyle and his party reportedly intended to explore portions of the Great Rift Valley, to the northwest of Nairobi.
New York Pillar-Riposte, Oct 15, 1919

*ERICA CARLYLE ARRIVES IN AFRICA*
MOMBASA (Reuters) - In response to clues, Miss Erica Carlyle, sister to the American leader of the lost Carlyle expedition, arrived in port today aboard the Egyptian vessel Fount of Life.
Several Kikuyu villager reports recently have been received concerning the putative massacre of unnamed whites near Aberdare Forest. Miss Carlyle declared her intention to find her brother, regardless of the effort needed. She brought with her the nucleus of a large expedition.
Detailing agents to coordinate supply and other activities with Colony representatives, Miss Carlyle and the remainder of her party depart for Nairobi tomarrow. Her companion, Mrs. Victoria Post, indirectly emphasized Miss Carlyle's purposefulness by recounting the rigors of the voyage aboard the Semite ship. 
New York Pillar-Riposte, March 11, 1920

*CARLYLE MASSACRE CONFIRMED*
NAIROBI (Reuters) - The massacre of the long-missing Carlyle expedition was confirmed today by district police representatives. Roger Carlyle, New Yorks rollicking playboy, is among the missing. 
Authorities blame hostile Nandi tribesmen for the shocking murders. Remains of at least two dozen expedition members and bearers are thought found in several concealed grave sites. 
Erica Carlyle, Roger Carlyle's sister and apparent heiress to the family fortune, led the dangerous search for her brother and his party. She credited Kikuyu tribesmen for the discovery, although police actually found the site.
Among other expedition members believed lost are Sir Aubrey Penhew, noted Egyptologist; New York socialite Hypatia Masters, and Dr. Robert Huston. Many bearers also are reported dead. 
New York Pillar-Riposte, May 24, 1920

*MURDERERS HANGED*
NAIROBI (Reuters) - Five Nandi tribesmen, convicted ringleaders of the vicious Carlyle Expedition massacre, were executed this morning after a short, expertly-conducted trial. 
To the end, the tribesmen steadfastly refused to reveal where they had hidden the bodies of the white leaders of the expedition. Mr. Harvis, acting for the Colony, cleverly implied throughout the trial that the massacre was racial in motivation, and that the fair-skinned victims were taken to a secret location, there to suffer the most savage treatment. 
Miss Erica Carlyle, defeated in her efforts to rescue her brother, left several weeks ago, but is surely comforted by the triumph of justice. 
New York Pillar-Riposte, June 19,1920


----------



## Gomez (Jul 5, 2004)

OOC: Miriam has not recieved any reply from her telegram to Jackson's last know address.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 5, 2004)

"Well, that's all very interesting," William says as he browses through the articles, a cigar in his hand.  "King Solomon's Mines, eh?  I'm surprised that Haggard fellow wasn't interested in this."  He grins.  "This is interesting here, about the Nandi.  Wonder if there were any bears involved?", he asks with a laugh.  "But, seriously.  Perhaps we should be checking out this Penhew Foundation."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 5, 2004)

You were also able to find some information on the Carlyle Expedition members themselves.

*Roger Carlyle* 
 Playboy dilletante and leader of the Carlyle Expedition. He attended a number of excellent universities over three years (Harvard, Yale, Princeton, Miskatonic, Cornell and USC), though his career in each was rather short. His parents died in an automobile crash a few years later. His sister appears to have handled most of the family affairs. He appears to have fallen under the influence of an African woman with the nom de plume of Nichonka Bunay 

*Sir Aubrey Penhew* 
 Assistant leader of the Carlyle Expedition and in charge of excavations. Colonel in the British army during the war and retired in 1916 because of injury. Can trace family back to William the Conqueror. Graduated with honours in classics from Oxford. Spent several years in Egypt, surveying and performing exploratory excavations amid the then little known wonders up river, to the First Contaract and beyond. Sir Aubrey is credited with founding several important branches of Egyptology, and with several important archaeological discoveries, particular in Dhashur. The Penhew Foundation, set-up by Sir Aubrey, has underwritten many important researches at home and abroad. He has tile to several stately homes, as well as mansions in London, the Cotswolds, Monaco, and Alexandria, and town houses in Paris, Rome and Athens. He is without family or heirs (other than the foundation). He has a biography.

*Dr Robert Huston* 
 Freudian psychologist accompanying the Carlyle Expedition to pursue researches into ancient pictographs. There is some talk of him being involved in various sects when young. Graduated with honours from John Hopkins. After three years he left his circulatory-ailments practice and his wife, and went to Vienna to study first under Freud and then under Jung. He was one of the first Americans to take up this field, which dealt so much with sexual behaviour. His elegant manners and sardonic wit, as well as his salacious and dangerous past, made him much in demand when he returned to NYC. His practise made him very wealthy. Roger Carlyle was a patient, and he joined the expedition to continue his treatment. After he was declared dead his records were turned over to the Medical Affairs Board of the State of New York – controversy about this has reached the newspapers.

*Hypatia Masters*
 Photographer and archivist for the Carlyle Expedition. Has been romantically connected with Roger Carlyle. Heiress to the Masters armament fortune. She attended Swiss and French schools. She has earned very good reviews for a number of photographic shows she has put on. There is talk in the gossip columns of an affair with a Catholic Marxist (Raoul Luis) at City College of New York. 

*Jack Brady* 
 General factotum for the Carlyle Expedition. Intimate to Roger Carlyle. Served in the marines in China and on the Western Front and earned a bronze star. Roger Carlyle provided him with the best defence possible against a murder charge in California and he was acquitted on several technicalities. He was then rarely separated from Carlyle, acting sometimes as his bodyguard.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jul 6, 2004)

"Good idea", Charles reponds to William's suggestion. "Perhaps one of us should speak with Erica Carlyle as well."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2004)

"If anyone has to go speak to the lady, let it be me.  I'm a dab hand at soothing frazzeled nerves and tempers, if she's uncomfortable talking about it.  Heaven knows I would be," Miriam says, taking tea instead of wine.  In polite society it would normally be a sin to have dinner without wine, but wine did strange things to her "gifts," so she did without, citing doctor's orders if she was questioned about it.

"Though it's rather curious, it looked at first to be a bit of an open and shut case.  But then no bodies, the controversy over the records...  There are a lot of mysterious threads hanging out of this little case file," she comments, sipping her tea.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jul 6, 2004)

E.G. flips thru the newspaper articles again while listening to the others decide the next course of action.

Scanning at no particular article he shakes his head in agreement at Miriam's last statement.

_Something does fail to add up here. I wonder what the Pillar edited out of these articles._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "If anyone has to go speak to the lady, let it be me.  I'm a dab hand at soothing frazzeled nerves and tempers, if she's uncomfortable talking about it.  Heaven knows I would be," Miriam says, taking tea instead of wine.



"I was about to suggest much the same thing," William says, his cigar clamped between his teeth.  "Strikes me that a lady would be more inclined to speak her mind to another lady, present company especially.  And perhaps somebody should check up on this strange African woman seen in Carlyle's company."  He looks at his watch.  "In fact, as it's early, I can make a stop by some places and see what I can find."  He drains his wine.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 9, 2004)

"Either you can talk to her or I will Miriam.  I'll also check with the church and see if there is anythig they know.  If Biblical treasures are involved, or even if it is just rumor, they may have some information."

Father O'Malley then glances over to Shellenback," So how do you think the Robins will do this year?"


----------



## Album Cover X (Jul 9, 2004)

"Not all that well I'm afraid, Father," E.G. says while he begins to put on his overcoat.

"I believe the Giants or the boys from Pittsburgh have the most solid chances to win the pennant this year. Pitching is the weak link in the chain for your Robins Father. There's always next year," he finishes with a wink toward Father O'Malley.

"It is time for me to leave. I can be reached at _The World _ offices if there is a development. I also believe I can help by speaking with some of my colleagues over at _the Pillar _ and attempt to locate any 'unpublished' information about the expedition."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 9, 2004)

William puts down his wine glass and stamps out the stub of his cigar.  "I think that I'd best be going, as well," he says.  "I'll stop by City Hall, police, library, the standard fare, see what I can find out about this black woman with Carlyle.  Then I'd probably best be heading home.  I'll call one of you as soon as is possible."  He gathers his coat and hat, bids farewell to the others, and makes his way to the doors.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 9, 2004)

_ As the gathering breaks up and everyone goes their separate ways, a nagging feeling seeps it's way into each person's thoughts. Will this collaboration be anything like the last? Could it lead to the same type of ghastly horrors found in the basement of that fiend Stanford. These thoughts quickly dissipate as you remember the thrill and adventure of the chase and the solid conviction that you saved a child in grave peril._ 



*E.G.*

The next day you go down to the offices of the _Pillar/Reposte_ newspaper. You have a friend down there who is a news editor, George Blank. He rises from his chair as you enter his cluttered office. "Why E.G.! What brings you down to the _Pilliar_? Did _The World_ fire you? Do you need a job?" He says with a wide grin.

*William*

 William spends most of the next day trying to track down any information on Nichonka Bunay, the Negro woman who was entangled with Roger Carlyle. While most of your sources tend to lean to the unusal, it is of little help in finding any information on her until you remember Gloria Goldman, a gossip columnist and society busybody. She is a good informat on the goings on of the upper crust in New York City. A quick phone call gets her at her Manhatten apartment. "Oh William! Good to hear from you! How is your wife, kids, and that adorable brother of yours?"

*Father O'Malley*

 Making the rounds at various offices and churches, you talk to several people in the "know" in the church. No one has heard anything about the Carlyle Expedition or Jackson Elias. 

*Charles and Miriam*

 Working together you do some research into Erica Carlyle. Miss Carlyle is presently living at the Carlyle House in Westchester. She is 26 years old and the sole heir to the Carlyle fortune since the New York state court declared Roger Carlyle dead. Looking over newspaper clipping concerning the shift of control of Carlyle fortune, the name of Bradley Grey, a partner in the Dunstan, Whittleby, and Grey law firm, is mentioned several times. Gossip also says that she frequents the swank _Ricco's_, a upscale speakeasy.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 9, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Oh William! Good to hear from you! How is your wife, kids, and that adorable brother of yours?"



"Everyone's fine, Gloria, thank you for asking.  And how are you doing?  I'm calling you because myself and a few friends of mine have recently been looking into that dreadful Carlyle affair for another friend of ours - you know, when that bloke disappeared in Africa?  Anyway, I was wondering if you'd heard anything about a black woman that was seen with Mr. Carlyle quite a bit.  Nichonka Bunay, her name was?  Quite a strange name, isn't it?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 9, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Everyone's fine, Gloria, thank you for asking.  And how are you doing?  I'm calling you because myself and a few friends of mine have recently been looking into that dreadful Carlyle affair for another friend of ours - you know, when that bloke disappeared in Africa?  Anyway, I was wondering if you'd heard anything about a black woman that was seen with Mr. Carlyle quite a bit.  Nichonka Bunay, her name was?  Quite a strange name, isn't it?"




 Humm Carlyle....yes I remember....quite a scandel at the time. Nichonka Bunay was some sort of self-styled poetess who got her claws into Roger Carlyle but deep. She was very beautiful, exotic, and odd in strange way. Poor Roger was completely taken in by her. There were rumors of debaucheries and worse. I think that she might had put that whole Egyptian expedition into his head. Though, I think she died with the rest of them in Africa.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Charles and Miriam*
> 
> Working together you do some research into Erica Carlyle. Miss Carlyle is presently living at the Carlyle House in Westchester. She is 26 years old and the sole heir to the Carlyle fortune since the New York state court declared Roger Carlyle dead. Looking over newspaper clipping concerning the shift of control of Carlyle fortune, the name of Bradley Grey, a partner in the Dunstan, Whittleby, and Grey law firm, is mentioned several times. Gossip also says that she frequents the swank _Ricco's_, a upscale speakeasy.



  "Well, that was easy enough.  I'll head over to the speakeasy tonight and see if I can't find her and talk to her.  Perhaps I'll offer to do a reading, she might be interested in that, many people with deceased loved ones are.  Would you care to take Bradley, Charles?" Miriam says, getting ready to head out to a hair appointment.

*Sitting in her chair and getting her hair appropriately curled, Miriam tries to strike up conversation about some of the New York socialite crowd, particularly trying to focus on people that haven't been seen a while.  Where are they now? is the question she tries to get people to talk about.  While people talk about it, she drops Roger Carlyle's name and wonders about some of his personal habits and whatnot that made him so popular.  Miriam wants as much information as possible about him if she's to do a "reading" for his sister.*

*If she's able to get some appropriate information, she'll double check with her maid, and then spend the rest of the morning brushing up on what the almanac says about the positions of the planets and stars, as well as checking up on the days horiscopes.  Being able to drop information like that at the drop of a hat was essential in Miriam's business.  When evening arrives, Miriam will dress as fashionably as possible, and call for cab, looking for a company that's known to have closed-mouth drivers.*


----------



## Gomez (Jul 14, 2004)

*Miriam and Charles*

Listening to the gossip at the hairdressers, Miriam is able to pick up some bits of information on Roger Carlyle. Some of the older women remember him as a rich playboy about town who spent alot of time at parties, clubs, and in the company of beautiful women. He was known as abit of a trouble maker but he was able to buy his way out any difficulties that might arise. 

 Miriam arrives later that night at _Ricco's_ speakeasy on the lower east side. The outside is just a plain door down a short flight of stairs. Though men and women in stylish evening dress are seen entering and exiting. Knocking on the door a eye level slit is opened and a pair of eyes looks you over for a second. Then the door opens to the sound of jazz and conversation. As your enter, you step into a art deco decorated night club. A jazz band plays in the background as young gentlemen and ladies swing on the dance floor. Crowded tables fill the rest of the club. Off to the side a bar is doing brisk business. A pretty coat check girl takes your fur coat and a man in a black suit, perfectly styled hair, and a thin mustache comes up to you. _"Welcome to Ricco's, madam. I believe I have a table open. Would you follow me."_ he says in a slick italian accent. As Miriam is about to respond, she sees Charles wave to her from a table off to the side of the room.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 14, 2004)

*Father O'Malley*

 After a long day, Father O'Malley returns Saint Francis' and has a bit to eat with Father Duffy and then retires to his room to do some quiet reading. About a hour later, there is a knock at your door and Father Duffy sticks his head in your room. _"Sean, I know it's late but there is a phone call for ya and the man on the line says it is important."_ Going to the church office, Father O'Malley picks up the phone. "Hello?" 

 The familar voice Jackon Elias answers. _"Thank God, O'Malley, I hoped you were home." _ You can detect a hint of fear in his voice. You don't remember every seeing Jackson afraid before. _"I don't have much time, have you gotten a team together? You have! Great, I am going to need all the help I can get. I am on to something big. I...well....*sob*....Sorry, I just have been on the go and I am badly in need of some rest."_ The line seems to go dead for almost half a minute. _"Sean! Meet me at my hotel. It's the Chelsea Hotel, room 4B, tomorrow around 7:00 PM. I have some errands to run, but I should be back by then.  Well I have to run. See you tomorrow."_ With that the line goes dead.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 14, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *E.G.*
> 
> The next day you go down to the offices of the _Pillar/Reposte_ newspaper. You have a friend down there who is a news editor, George Blank. He rises from his chair as you enter his cluttered office. "Why E.G.! What brings you down to the _Pilliar_? Did _The World_ fire you? Do you need a job?" He says with a wide grin.




*E.G.*

 E.G. smiles and shakes George's hand. "Nice to see you too George. Still working for this run down rag of a paper?" George snorts at this with a short laugh. "Sit down E.G. and take a load off. Care for a cigar? Their Cuban." E.G. and George sit and smoke the cigars and get caught up on each other's lives since they last spoke. Finally E.G. asks about the Carlyle Expedition. 

 "Humm, yep, I remember it. Five years back or so. I was running the international desk at the time."...."No, we didn't trim the stories at all. We got most of them over the news wire, Rutgers and the like. The ones we did write were just some short burbs with no really indept story behind them. I think someone on the paper tried to interview Erica Carlyle but she wouldn't talk to the papers at all"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 16, 2004)

William sets down the phone receiver for a moment, then picks it back up and dials Miriam's number, then Charles', then Shellenback's.  Receiving no answer at any of them, he calls the other of their number, Father O'Malley.  "Good evening to you, Father.  I heard from Gloria Goldman, an acquaintance of mine familiar with high society.  According to her, that black woman involved with Carlyle was some sort of poetess.  I believe she died in Africa with the others."


----------



## yangnome (Jul 16, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> William sets down the phone receiver for a moment, then picks it back up and dials Miriam's number, then Charles', then Shellenback's.  Receiving no answer at any of them, he calls the other of their number, Father O'Malley.  "Good evening to you, Father.  I heard from Gloria Goldman, an acquaintance of mine familiar with high society.  According to her, that black woman involved with Carlyle was some sort of poetess.  I believe she died in Africa with the others."



 Fatehr O'Malley hangs up the phone after speaking to...no listening to Jackson.  He stood at teh phone for a moment or two, trying to put the pieces togetehr in his head.  He was worried about his friend, he had sounded pretty upset on the phone.  He then crossed his chest and said a quick prayer for Jackson, beseaching the Lord to keep him safe.  

He nearly jumped ot of his skin when the phone rang again.  A moment later, he picked up the phone reciever and spoke into it, "St Francis', this is Father O'Malley." 

" Oh, Andrew, its you. "  Fatehr O'Malley sounded a bit relieved to hear his friend's voice.  It was only a moment though before his thoughts slipped back to Jackson.  He continued to speak with Andrew, but his manner of conversation seemed as if his thoughts were elsewhere.

"Oh, really?" 

"She died with them?"

"OK, I see."

"Has anyone else turned up anything"

"Oh, you haven't been able to reach them?"

"Listen, what are you doing tomorrow evening?"

"Do you think you can cancel your plans?"

"Great, meet me and the others in the lobby of the Chelsea Hotel, at 645PM."

"No, I'd prefer not to go into detail right now.  You'll see once we get there."

"No, I haven't touched bases with teh others either.  I'll contact them though, just make sure you're there.."

"Right, see you then."

After Father O'Malley hangs up with Andrew, he then calls the others and gives them the same information.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 17, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Miriam arrives later that night at _Ricco's_ speakeasy on the lower east side. The outside is just a plain door down a short flight of stairs. Though men and women in stylish evening dress are seen entering and exiting. Knocking on the door a eye level slit is opened and a pair of eyes looks you over for a second. Then the door opens to the sound of jazz and conversation. As your enter, you step into a art deco decorated night club. A jazz band plays in the background as young gentlemen and ladies swing on the dance floor. Crowded tables fill the rest of the club. Off to the side a bar is doing brisk business. A pretty coat check girl takes your fur coat and a man in a black suit, perfectly styled hair, and a thin mustache comes up to you. _"Welcome to Ricco's, madam. I believe I have a table open. Would you follow me."_ he says in a slick italian accent. As Miriam is about to respond, she sees Charles wave to her from a table off to the side of the room.



  "That's quite all right, I do believe I see my friend over there," she says politely, and goes to sit by Charles.  "My dear boy, this place is rather something, isn't it?"

*Miriam sips mostly at strong tea and water, enjoying the jazz and keeping her eyes peeled for her quarry.*


----------



## Gomez (Jul 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "That's quite all right, I do believe I see my friend over there," she says politely, and goes to sit by Charles.  "My dear boy, this place is rather something, isn't it?"
> 
> *Miriam sips mostly at strong tea and water, enjoying the jazz and keeping her eyes peeled for her quarry.*




Charles points over to a large group of people at a far table. "She's over there Miriam. I saw her come in with that group. She is the pretty blonde on the end."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Charles points over to a large group of people at a far table. "She's over there Miriam. I saw her come in with that group. She is the pretty blonde on the end."



  "Well, time to plant the seeds," Miriam says cryptically, rising out of her seat.  She walks slowly over near Erica Carlyle's table, her eyes mostly on the other end of the room as if she's going somewhere else.  As she comes near, her eyes "coincidentally" come to rest on Erica, and Miriam puts an expression of surprise on her face.

"Erica Carlyle?  Heavens, certainly didn't expect to run into anyone so well-known tonight!  I was a bit of an admirer of your brother, don't you know.  I'm Miriam LeGou, and I must say, that is simply a _gorgeous_ fur you're wearing.  Where did you get it?" Miriam says with a bright smile, speaking purely woman to woman.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Erica Carlyle?  Heavens, certainly didn't expect to run into anyone so well-known tonight!  I was a bit of an admirer of your brother, don't you know.  I'm Miriam LeGou, and I must say, that is simply a _gorgeous_ fur you're wearing.  Where did you get it?" Miriam says with a bright smile, speaking purely woman to woman.




The blonde woman looks up at you with a quizzical look on her face. Though you detect a slight frown at the mention of her brother. Her hand goes to her luxurious fur coat. "I got it in Paris. Mrs. LeGou, at _ Gathier’s Furriers _." He looks you over slowly. "Do I know you Mrs. LeGou?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 21, 2004)

William hangs up with the Father, a bit puzzled by the hurried instructions he gave.  However, he shrugs it off, makes note of the date and time on a pad of paper by the telephone, and walks into his "study" -- a spare bedroom piled high with books.  He settles down, lights a cigar, and begins typing away into the night.  He occasionally pauses to consult a book, eventually retiring for the night.  He will then meet the Father tomorrow evening.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

*Miriam LeGou*



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> The blonde woman looks up at you with a quizzical look on her face. Though you detect a slight frown at the mention of her brother. Her hand goes to her luxurious fur coat. "I got it in Paris. Mrs. LeGou, at _ Gathier’s Furriers _." She looks you over slowly. "Do I know you Mrs. LeGou?"



  "I'm afraid not, I don't think you and I move in the same social circles a great deal.  Unless you've ever had dealings with the Spiritualist Society, that is.  I'm a rather prominent member there, so if you're ever in need of a reading, just mention my name dear.  I'd be happy to do a free sample reading for such a fine member of society," Miriam says with a bright smile.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid not, I don't think you and I move in the same social circles a great deal.  Unless you've ever had dealings with the Spiritualist Society, that is.  I'm a rather prominent member there, so if you're ever in need of a reading, just mention my name dear.  I'd be happy to do a free sample reading for such a fine member of society," Miriam says with a bright smile.




 Miss Carlyle shakes her head slightly and gives Miriam a brief smile. "I am sorry Mrs. LeGou, I don't have the time or inclination for such things.  I have not believed in ghosts or spirits since I was a small child." 

 One of Miss Carlyle's companions at the table speaks up. "Oh, Erica! Give it a try! It would be so fun. Don't you think?" The rest of the people at the table voice their agreement. 

 "Well, if you put it that way. I guess I could do it for a lark!" Miss Carlyle then speaks to Miriam. "But if you think your going to get any money out of me your very mistaken. Lets get a chair for Mrs. LeGou."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2004)

Jibril hung up the telephone, rather unsure of what to make of the call.  Mr. Elias had always been rather upbeat when Jibril had seen him.  If something was bothering him, Jibril wasn't sure why - _unless something's wrong with the painting. Maybe it's been damaged, or stolen, maybe?  I can't think of any other reason he take the trouble of phoning me when he was upset.  Still, I hope not. I always liked_ Al-rajulan al-dhougata'an*_.  It was kind of hard to let it go, even if it did pay last year's tuition.  Elias seemed to connect with it even more than I did, though, so at least  I sold it to the right man. _


An hour or so later, he changed into his (only) suit, and went downstairs to begin the long walk to the Chelsea.  _Whatever is going on, it will be good to see him again, _he thought, as walked across Union Square.





*"The Hooded Men"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Miss Carlyle shakes her head slightly and gives Miriam a brief smile. "I am sorry Mrs. LeGou, I don't have the time or inclination for such things.  I have not believed in ghosts or spirits since I was a small child."
> 
> One of Miss Carlyle's companions at the table speaks up. "Oh, Erica! Give it a try! It would be so fun. Don't you think?" The rest of the people at the table voice their agreement.
> 
> "Well, if you put it that way. I guess I could do it for a lark!" Miss Carlyle then speaks to Miriam. "But if you think your going to get any money out of me your very mistaken. Lets get a chair for Mrs. LeGou."



  "Thank you my dear, that's very sweet of you.  Now, we shall see what the spirits have to say about you.  I need you to hand me something that was important in your past, so that the spirits can channel through me," Miriam says with grand gestures.  "Just put it right on the table, I'll need to touch it for a minute or two..."

*Normally Miriam didn't use her talents like this, but with distressingly little juicy gossip on Miss Carlyle, and the fact that Elias was getting them involved, they would need every edge they could get.  Once Miriam had something, she would concentrate on it, attemping to draw something important from its past to the surface.*


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Thank you my dear, that's very sweet of you.  Now, we shall see what the spirits have to say about you.  I need you to hand me something that was important in your past, so that the spirits can channel through me," Miriam says with grand gestures.  "Just put it right on the table, I'll need to touch it for a minute or two..."
> 
> *Normally Miriam didn't use her talents like this, but with distressingly little juicy gossip on Miss Carlyle, and the fact that Elias was getting them involved, they would need every edge they could get.  Once Miriam had something, she would concentrate on it, attemping to draw something important from its past to the surface.*




 Miss Carlyle opens her purse and takes a silver monogramed cigarette case out and hands it to Miriam. "This has been in my family for generations." Takin g the case, Miriam holds it and begins to go into her "trance". But something strange happens. Staring at the case, Miriam feels herself being pulled into it...falling into it.....her vision beings to narrow down to a tunnel focused on the cigarette case. Then everything goes black.....Seconds pass, years pass, and suddenly Miriam finds herself seated in a large room with lots of bookcases on the walls. Two people are arguing, a young man and a woman. The woman is Erica Carlyle though younger. 

_*Man* "...why don't you leave me alone. I know what I am doing.." 

*Erica* "What your doing is ruining the family finances. You cannot keep spending money like it grew on trees." 

*Man* "We...I have plenty of money. Don't worry about it. And stop harping at me. My head is killing me." He puts his hands up to his head. 

*Erica* "Are you still having those nightmares? Have you talked to Dr. Huson yet. I think he can help you. Personally if you stopped spending so much time with that Negro Woman the better. Staying out all night, the drinking, reading those strange books, and I have heard worst. I looked at one of those books and it scared me to death."

*Man* "Leave her out of this and leave me alone, it's my life, and I am in control of the family finances. Don't you forget it. I am going to bed...."_

 There is a sudden tearing sound and your back, sitting at the table in the speakeasy. Everyone at the table is staring at you with shocked looks on their faces. Erica Carlyle looks frightened and angry. "I will not take this kind of abuse from the likes of you. John, get the car, we are leaving." With that she and her group get up to leave.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

*Miriam is still reeling from the shock of her vision; rarely had it been so strong.  She struggled to her feet, trying to stop Erica.*

"Miss Carlyle, wait!  I saw something very vivid this time, I am not certain what I said to you under trance, but I can tell you what I saw.  Please, I absolutely did not mean to offend you.  You were very worried about your brother, weren't you?  The books he was reading?  The nightmares he was having?  How he was handling the finances?  The company he kept?  I assure you I am no fraud," she says passionately, trying to keep Erica from leaving.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Miriam is still reeling from the shock of her vision; rarely had it been so strong.  She struggled to her feet, trying to stop Erica.*
> 
> "Miss Carlyle, wait!  I saw something very vivid this time, I am not certain what I said to you under trance, but I can tell you what I saw.  Please, I absolutely did not mean to offend you.  You were very worried about your brother, weren't you?  The books he was reading?  The nightmares he was having?  How he was handling the finances?  The company he kept?  I assure you I am no fraud," she says passionately, trying to keep Erica from leaving.




 Erica Carlyle looks back at you as she begins to leave. A thick bodied man moves to put himself between you and Miss Carlyle. "No John, it's is ok." she says as she motions him back with a gesture. "Mrs. LeGou, I don't know what kind of scam your working, but everything that you have said could have been found out without speaking to _spirits_. But what you said to me during your _trance_ is inexcusable. Good day!" She turns and leaves. 

 Miriam stands there in shock as Charles comes to her side. "Miriam, what was _that_ all about? What was with that deep man's voice telling Miss Carlyle that her family was bad blood and that Roger was the catalyst for great and terrible evils to come. Don't you think you layed it down alittle thick?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Erica Carlyle looks back at you as she begins to leave. A thick bodied man moves to put himself between you and Miss Carlyle. "No John, it's is ok." she says as she motions him back with a gesture. "Mrs. LeGou, I don't know what kind of scam your working, but everything that you have said could have been found out without speaking to _spirits_. But what you said to me during your _trance_ is inexcusable. Good day!" She turns and leaves.
> 
> Miriam stands there in shock as Charles comes to her side. "Miriam, what was _that_ all about? What was with that deep man's voice telling Miss Carlyle that her family was bad blood and that Roger was the catalyst for great and terrible evils to come. Don't you think you layed it down alittle thick?"



  *Miriam is more than a little pale and she tries to shake off the ghosts of the vision.*

"Charles," she whispers urgently, "I need you to tell me exactly what happened and what I said.  Because I don't remember any of it!"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2004)

Charles looks at Miriam with a conserned expression. "Well, I had moved over by the table to evesdrop on your conversation. After you were handed the cigarette case, you became all stiff and then you began to speak in a man's voice, deep and with foreign like acent. Humm let me try and remember the words exactly. 

"Through the tainted blood of the Carlyle house has evil used to begin a new cycle of death and destruction. The seed of the blind, voiceless, mindless one has been sowed. The return of the giants of old is near. They will crush the cities of man and rise the great cities of power from the sea to rule again. Your brothers actions have started these event to come to pass. Woe be to mankind. Weep for your future."

 Charles puts a arm around Miriam to steady her. "Lets get out of here. Ok?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

*Miriam is shaking both with fear and bone-deep cold she cannot shake.*

"Please, I need to go home now," she says unsteadily.  Once home, she'll drink several calming cups of tea before bed, and check for any messages.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 23, 2004)

The next day, everyone wakes to uneasy feelings. 

Father O'Malley feels concern for his friend Jackson. What trouble could he be in. 

Miriam feels better after a nights rest but the strange trance that she had last night was like nothing she had ever experienced. It's  memory lingers in the back of her mind like a shadow. She finds the message from Father O'Malley. Well maybe she can get some answers out of Elias. 

Jibril looks forwards to seeing Jackson again. It has been too long. But what does he want this time?

William's morning is spent with his family and with his writing. But the thoughts of the meeting tonight pop up. Well, what ever Jackson wants help with. It could not be any worse than the Stanford manhunt and he lived through that didn't he? 


 Around seven that evening, Miriam, William, and Father O'Malley meet outside the Chelsa Hotel. Charles and E.G. were both unable to be there tonight but they said that they wanted a full report tomorrow. The day has been a pleasent one and the sun is just begining to set. Jibril walks up to the Hotel at that moment and hears the three mention Jackson Elias.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 23, 2004)

"So Miriam, Were you able to turn anything up with Ms. Carlyle?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

*Miriam gives a shudder before she turns to O'Malley.*

"More than I would like...  I must confess I did a reading on her, a true one, and what I found was... more disturbed that I had thought.  What I saw was her arguing with her brother about how he was spending the family money.  She said he had been reading strange books, books that had been giving him terrible nightmares.  She also didn't like the fact that he was keeping company with the Negro woman either.  But when I came out of the trance, Erica was looking mortally offended, and said that I had said unforgivable things.

"I don't remember it, but Charles told me later I began to speak in an accented man's voice when I was under trance and I said... here I wrote it down...  'Through the tainted blood of the Carlyle house has evil used to begin a new cycle of death and destruction. The seed of the blind, voiceless, mindless one has been sowed. The return of the giants of old is near. They will crush the cities of man and rise the great cities of power from the sea to rule again. Your brothers actions have started these event to come to pass. Woe be to mankind. Weep for your future.'  I've never had anything like that happen to me before.  Let's go meet Jackson, I want to know exactly what he's gotten us into," Miriam says, her voice a little shakey.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 24, 2004)

_ Good Lord, the demons are latching onto her mind _ Father O'Malley thinks to himself before answering, _ I only hopes she turns back to teh Lord before it is too late._

Father O'Malley crosses his chest.

"I imagine the whole experience was quite tr amatic for you Miriam.  Playing with the occult can be a dangerous afair indeed.  You still look rather shaken from the whole experience.  If you'd like, I can pray with you after we meet with Jackson."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2004)

"I'd rather not have this discussion with you again right now Father, not when we're going to meet with Jackson.  Come on dears, I need to get out of the cold," Miriam says, trying to get inside the hotel lobby.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 25, 2004)

William glances at his pocketwatch and shrugs on his jacket.  Walking towards the door of his apartment, he bids farewell to Madelyn and Dorothy.  "I'm stepping out for a time," he says, "Meeting a few friends.  Be back in a few hours."  He lights a cigar as he steps down to the sidewalk, hailing a cab.  "Chelsea Hotel," he tells the driver as he sinks back in the seat.

Once there, he greets the others in the lobby.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2004)

Miriam, Father O'Malley, and William enter the lobby of the Chelsea Hotel. Going up to the front desk, you see Arabic looking gentleman talking to the manager. "I am meeting a friend her, Mr. Jackson Elias. Can you tell me what room he is in?" asks the gentleman. The manager looks down at a large book. "Mr. Elias is in room 4B, that’s on the second floor. Take the stairs and go to the right. It is near the end of the hall."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Mr. Elias is in room 4B, that’s on the second floor. Take the stairs and go to the right. It is near the end of the hall."



"Shokraan; thank you very much," says the young man with a polite smile. He turns and notices the three people he had heard outside the hotel. Despite the fact that they had mentioned Mr. Elias, his shyness had prevented him from apporaching them at first. Not that it seemed clear that they are here to see him, too, it seemed a little silly not to introduce himself, especially now that they are apporaching. When they arrive at the desk, he speaks the them, a little cautiously. "Excuse me. I did mean to eavesdrop, but are you also here to see Mr. Elias? My name is Jibril Koresh...er... I was called to meet him here today." He finishes without more explanation, hoping one of them might supply one. While speaking, he tries to determine if he's met any of these people before.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 26, 2004)

"We are going to him, Mr... Koresh was it?  How do you know Jackson?" Miriam asks, distracted from her own thoughts by the arrival of a stranger.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

"Yes, Koresh.  Well, it is 'Al-Qurayshi', actually, but 'Koresh' is fine."  Jibril looks at the three people and answers the lady as they look at him.  "Mr. Elias is my friend.  He has given me a great deal of encouragement in both my education and my art.  In fact, he was one of the first to purchase one of my paintings."  He pauses for a moment. "Is there something the matter with Mr. Elias?  When he telephoned me, he seemed a little upset, but he did not have time to explain what was going on."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 26, 2004)

"Can't say that I'm knowing, Mr. Koresh, it's been quite some time since I've seen Mr. Elias," William says, offering his hand.  "William Llewellyn-Phelps at your service.  A writer.  Jackson's helped me out on research for a few books of mine."  Then, "Perhaps we should go up to his room now?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Can't say that I'm knowing, Mr. Koresh, it's been quite some time since I've seen Mr. Elias," William says, offering his hand. "William Llewellyn-Phelps at your service. A writer. Jackson's helped me out on research for a few books of mine." Then, "Perhaps we should go up to his room now?"



Jibril takes William hand, and nods.  "I am pleased to meet you, sir."  Addressing them all, he says, "He is in 4B."  He waits to see if anyone says something further, waits for the lady to begin walking towards the stairs, and shyly offers her his arm, withdrawing quickly if one of her current companions does the same.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2004)

Noticing that the elevator is out of service, you take the stairs up one flight. Then down a brown carpeted hallway to room 4B. The only people in the hallway is a plump maid pushing a cleaning cart towards the other end of the hall. You knock on the door and after several seconds you knock again. There is no response. 

OOC: William - 



Spoiler



You think you heard a noise coming from the room. A bump or something like that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 26, 2004)

*Miriam gratefully takes the young man's arm as they climb up the stairs, pausing to rest halfway up.  When there's no response, Miriam's eyebrows knit together and she looks down the hall toward the maid.*

"Miss?  Miss!" Miriam calls, walking down toward her.  "The gentleman in 4B, do you know if he's left his room recently?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Miriam gratefully takes the young man's arm as they climb up the stairs, pausing to rest halfway up.  When there's no response, Miriam's eyebrows knit together and she looks down the hall toward the maid.*
> 
> "Miss?  Miss!" Miriam calls, walking down toward her.  "The gentleman in 4B, do you know if he's left his room recently?"




 The maid stops and turns to Miriam. "Hummm, Well Miss. I saw him go into his room about 2 hours ago. I don't think I have seen him leave. Though I have been busy cleaning rooms.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2004)

"Hmph.  He must just be busy," Miriam says, and nods to one of the men to thump on the door more loudly.  "Jackson!  It's Miriam!"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 27, 2004)

William knocks on the door and leans in towards the others.  "I believe I heard something from inside.  A struggle, maybe."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2004)

"Heavens!  Is the door unlocked?  Miss!  Miss!" Miriam calls to the maid while waiting for an answer, "I think our friend may have fallen and hurt himself.  Please, can you let us in?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2004)

The maid comes over. "Some sort of trouble?" She then knocks on the door. "Room Service!" she cries. With no response. She pulls out her set of keys and unlocks the door. The door opens and everyone gets a good look into the room. The maid lets out a shrek of terror as you see what is in the room. The first thing that draws you eye is the body laying on the bed. Blood stains streak the wall and bed. Instantly you reconise Jackson Elias.  His vacant lifeless eyes staring off into the distance and the bloody ruin of his chest tell you that he is quite dead. A crude symbol has been carved into his forehead. 







The second thing that you notice are three men by the window. They are all shabbly dressed and are wearing some sort of repulsive headpiece with a red strip of cloth hanging from their forehead. Two are negroes and one is white. One of the black men is climbing out through the window to a fire escape and the other two turn as the door opens. They are wild eyed and both hold a long bloody bush knife in their hands.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2004)

"Get the police!" Miriam shrieks to the maid, hoping to get her out of harm's way.

_No, no, no, no..._ her mind chants over and over.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

_Knives_. Jibril briefly compares those of the killers to the thought of the tiny pocketknife in his pocket. _Worse than useless_. He glances to see if any of the others who came to see Elias are armed. He hisses to William and the priest - "If you can, slow them down - If not get everyone out of the room, and stay clear of those knives ! I'm going to the bottom of the fire escape!" Jibril takes off at an all out sprint, yelling loudly for the police as he goes, running out the front door of the hotel, and around to where the fire escape should come down.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 28, 2004)

"Myn Duw!"* William shouts.  He rushes over to the window, looking down at the blacks fleeing down the fire escape, fumbling in his pockets and wishing he had brought some sort of weapon...  This failing, he makes his way over to Elias' body and searches around for clues.

* Welsh: My God!

I forget, how are we handling skill rolls again?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2004)

William moves forwards but stops in his tracks as one of men by the windows raises his machette like blade threatenly. The other man puts a hand on his shoulder and says something to him. His eyes lock with William and then he raises his bloody blade to his mouth and licks it with a vicious smile. They then climb out the window to the fire escape. Keeping a eye out on you as they do so. 

Jibril sprints down the hall and then the stairs. He reaches the lobby. 


_OOC: Rolls are done by me. Just state what you want to do. Like searching the bed and I will roll using your search skill and give you the results. _


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

When he gets outside, unless he sees a police officer immediately nearby, Jibril stops screaming, and instead concentrates on getting around the side of the building to the fire escape as fast as he possibly can.  _The Hotel will phone the police._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 29, 2004)

Figuring that the police are heading here one way or another, William fights back a wave of squeamishness as he casts an eye over Elias' corpse.  Then he quickly looks over the area surrounding the bed for anything odd or out of place.

Did the assassins seem to have taken anything from Elias' room?  Otherwise, it's a Search roll, just glancing over the room.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 29, 2004)

Father O'Malley moves Miraim and the maid back out into teh hallway.  He then enters the room and heads over towards Jackson's body.  Though given the appearance of the body it seems futile, he checks for a pulse.  Once he determines that Jackson is dead, he issues last rights.  

He'll then examine the symbol on Jackson's forhead.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

*Throttling back bile and hysteria, Miriam fought to get a few words out, while still urging the maid to go get the police.*

"The _knife!_  Get the _knife!_" she screams to O'Malley.  _If I can get that, even though it might be horrible, perhaps I can see why they killed him..._ she thinks, and then chokes back a sob.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2004)

Jibril runs out of the hotel and after a second gets his bearings. A quick dash to the left and down a alleyway leads him to see the last of the men climbing down the fire escape. The other two are getting into a idling black hudson touring roadster. 







Father O'Malley and William look about the room. Jackson is quite dead and his room is a mess. A open suitcase looks like it has been dumped and rifled through. The desk by the window has several of it's drawers open and there is a mess of papers and books scattered on top of it. 

Looking closely at Jacksons forehead, Father O'Malley see that the symbol has been carved there with a sharp instrument. 

*The Symbol*


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Jibril takes a good look at the license plate, memorizing it as he runs towards the car and pulls his pocket knife, hoping he's able stick at least one of the tires before the last killer gets down to the car.

If he can slash one of the tires, he'll then run away as fast as possible, and take cover.  If he can't get to the tires before the last killer, or if anyone draws a gun on him at any time, he will run away as soon as he's memorizes the license plate and has seen if there are any others beside the three people he's already seen inside the car.   He will then take cover around the corner of the hotel where the car will have to pass as it exits the alley, looking for any convenient trash cans, etc. that he might be able to push into the car's path.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 30, 2004)

Father O'Malley studies the carving for a moment, trying to figure out if he recognizes it from anywhere (Knowledge Occult, religion, etc.)

He then takes a piece of paper and pencil from the breast pocket of his jacket and quickly sketches the mark.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril takes a good look at the license plate, memorizing it as he runs towards the car and pulls his pocket knife, hoping he's able stick at least one of the tires before the last killer gets down to the car.




Jibril pulls out his pocket knife and runs over to the back tire of the Hudson just before the last man climbs down the fire escape. Stabbing at the tire a few times fails to pierce the tire. The last man then drops to the ground and pulls out his long machette/bush knife. Seeing this Jibril runs back out of the alley and around the corner. A few seconds later the car comes roaring out of the alleyway and down the street. The car has a New York license plate, NYL7.




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Throttling back bile and hysteria, Miriam fought to get a few words out, while still urging the maid to go get the police.*




The maid slowly comes out of her hysterics to look at Miriam. "The Police? Oh yes! Right away!" The maid then runs down the hall to the stairs as fast as her short little legs can carry her. 

Miriam then turns her attention to the room and spots a piece of paper on the floor by the door. Picking it up, it looks like a letter. 




			
				yangnome said:
			
		

> Father O'Malley studies the carving for a moment, trying to figure out if he recognizes it from anywhere (Knowledge Occult, religion, etc.)




 Father O'Malley studies the mark but it resembles no occult or religious symbol that he knows of.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 30, 2004)

William continues to seach the room. Going over to the desk, he finds several items of interest. 

*A Matchbox*

*A Photograph*

*A Business Card*

*Another Business Card*

*A Letter*


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 30, 2004)

Jibril watches until the car is out of sight, looks to see if any police have arrived yet, and if not, heads back up to 4b to find the others.  "They're gone.  A balck car; the license plate said NYL7. I tried to get their tires..."  He shows them the pocket knife as he puts it away, "but it seems I was little unprepared."  He looks at the body stoicly, knowing he'll need to paint to night if he's ever going to get to sleep, and mutters, "_Yakshir es-Shar_.*"  Then, to the others, "He was a good friend to me, even if we were not good friends." _English never conveys exactly what I mean it to_, thinks.



*"Evil abounds


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 1, 2004)

Letting everyone in the game know: I'm upgrading my computer (finally!) and won't have ready access to the boards until I get my cable modem hooked up.  I'll still post, but not nearly so often as I was...


----------



## yangnome (Aug 4, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 5, 2004)

"Very interesting," William says as he shuffles through the things he's found.  "This photograph particularly.  Though there's nothing to indicate where it was taken.  _Dark Mistress_, is it?  And this business card - the Penhew Foundation.  Isn't that who the articles said helped fund Carlyle's little jaunt?  A lead worth following up on.

I'm back up and ready to roll.  Just so you know, I can't react to the second business card or the letter, as they didn't load properly.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2004)

Miriam, William, Jibril, and Father O'Malley stand in the hotel room in a state of shock. The last ten minutes seem to have lasted for hours. The body of their friend Jackson lays on the bed. The smell and sight of fresh blood dominates the room. A slight breeze flaps the thin curtains by the open window. The sound of a police whistle in the distance breaks the grim mood in the room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 5, 2004)

In the past, Jibril had half-believed, or rather, had subconsciously believed, that Mr. Elias's work was much like his own art:  A cathartic way to exorcise inner demons, nothing more.  Elias's death cults weren't _real_, not in the sense that one had to worry about them climbing through one's hotel window and carving symbols on one's head with a bush knife.  He cursed himself for his naivete, and then allowed himself to bury his revulsion and fear with anger and some semblence of determination.  Hearing the sirens, he asks the others, "What is the next step, then?  Will the police be able to do anything?" he asked, suddenly doubting it, despite his utter lack of experience with criminal investigations.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"Look..." Miriam says quietly, "Either we copy down the information from these papers, or take them with us without the police knowing.  We have to talk to these people... and go to these places on the cards.  It's the only way we'll know what Jackson wanted us to do..."  Miriam begins to dig for pencil and a notepad in her purse to copy down the name and address on the letter she found.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 6, 2004)

Father O'Malley finishes copying hte symbol that is carved into Jackson's head.  He folds up the paper and sticks it into his breast pocket. 
"Listen, I have my doubts that the police will be able to accomplish much.  Past investigations into such cults haven't really lead anywhere.  Still, I'd rather not hamper any chance that htey may find the killers.  Let's copy down any information we can find here and leave the clues here for the police.  We can fill them in on the little we know once they get here."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 6, 2004)

Jirbil nods, asking to borrow anyone's extra writing implements and paper, and beginning the task of copying whichever pieces of evidence have not already been taken up. "The difficulty is the photograph, and while we can sketch it, we will need to commit it's details to memory as best we can." When he gets a chance, he regards it for a few seconds: "With the mountain in the background, it is unlike any harbor I have personally seen, but it, along with the distinctive boats may possibly help us compare it to other photographs. It that a long rudder, trailing behind the boat in the foreground, or a pole used to propel the boat?"

Reading through the second letter quickly, "I know the Street of Jackals, in Cairo - I spent most of my youth in the city," says the twenty two year old, "It is not the safest, or most reputable part of town, but I can't tell you anything about the shop itself, I'm afraid."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 6, 2004)

*Room 4B, Chelsea Hotel, New York City
January 15, 1926
7:25 PM*

  After quickly making copies of the various clues, you hear the sound of hurried heavy running from the hallway. In through the door, two New York City policemen run in. Their eyes are imediately drawn to the body on the bed. "Mother Mary Full of Grace!!" yells the older of the two policemen in a thick irish accent. The younger policeman's face drains of color at the sight. 

 The older policeman turns to you and draws a revolver. Though he hesitates at the sight of a priest. "Ok! Whats going on here?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"We're friends of Mr. Elias, he asked us to come here at 7, and when we did, we found him like this... and three men, two Negros and a while man escaped out the fire escape.  They had a bloody knife with them," Miriam speaks up quickly, her face still pale.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 7, 2004)

"Each of them had a knife, " Jibril puts in.  "They drove off in a black Hudson - New York state - NYL7.  I got down there in time to see them get in the car, but couldn't stop them driving away."


ooc:  I'm off to vacation, so please feel free to ghost Jibril.  He'll be as helpful as he can with the police, and will head off to research what he's asked to research afterwards.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 7, 2004)

Father O'Malley jumps as the police storm into the room with their guns raised.  He looks at them both, then at the older of the two.  it takes a moment, but he recognizes the man. 

"Easy Patrick, It's me, Father O'Malley...from St Fracis'.  As Ms Legou says, We came here on an invitation from Jackson Elias." He points to the body.

"We go to the door and heard a scuffle inside and asked the maid to let us in, as we were worried for our friend.  We didn't mean to disturb your crime scene, but between trying to grab the assailants and making sure Jackson was not still in need of medical attention, well, I guess we rather messed things up.  as Jibril here said, we have a description and license plate number for you.  We'll be more than happy to cooperate in any other way you need us."









*OOC:*


 If knowing the NPC was out of line, please feel free to change it.  I just figured it was a strong likelyhood and made a fun twist.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 7, 2004)

"Father O'Malley! I thought I recognized you.” says the older cop. "Three men you say? Looks like some pretty nasty work." He goes over and looks at Jackson's body. He gives out a long whistle and turns to the younger cop. "Kelly, go call the station and get some help down here, quick! And make sure to let Lieutenant Poole know that we have another one for him."
He turns to look at your group. "If you would just wait here until we get some m ore police. We will have to get a statement from you all."

_OOC: (Yangnome) I don't mind the ad lib at all! Great idea! _


----------



## yangnome (Aug 8, 2004)

"By all means, we'll answer any questions we can.  And yes, there were three men.  well, three that we saw, there could have been more already on teh fire escape or down in the car.  What do you mean by 'tell Lt Poole we have _another_ one for him?'  Have you seen any other murders similar to this one recently? "


----------



## Gomez (Aug 8, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "By all means, we'll answer any questions we can.  And yes, there were three men.  well, three that we saw, there could have been more already on teh fire escape or down in the car.  What do you mean by 'tell Lt Poole we have _another_ one for him?'  Have you seen any other murders similar to this one recently? "




 Patrick, the older police man looks at Father O'Malley for a second as if he is thinking over something. "Well, Father, to tell the truth. Over the past couple of years, I there has been several murders just like this." He points to Jackson's forehead. "Some sort of devil worshipers, I think. You'll have to ask Lt. Poole about it. He has been handling the cases."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 8, 2004)

"We may just have to do just that," William says.  He looks at the others as if to ask whather they should ask the police about any of the places they've found out about...

I don't know if a roll's necessary for that.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 8, 2004)

Just then a couple more policemen enter the room. "Good. Take this people down to the lobby and get their statements." says the older cop. "And after that have them wait. I think Lt. Poole will want to talk to them." He turns to you. "Please follow these police officers."

 Unless you have anything further to ask him, you are taken down to the lobby and questioned.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 11, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Gomez (Aug 11, 2004)

Once down in the lobby, you notice the place is packed with excited hotel guests and policemen. You give your statements to the police and then are told to wait in the lobby. After about 30 minutes, a man comes up to you and introduces himself. 









 "I am Lieutenant Poole, I just ask you a few more questions. How well did you know Mr. Elias and why where you meeting him here tonight?"


----------



## yangnome (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello Lt Poole, I'm Father O'Malley.  We knew Jackson fairly well, we've worked with him in the past, though none of us had spoken to him in more than a year, aside from a brief phone call I had a couple nights ago.  We came here tonight at his request.  He had some information he wanted to share with us, though he didn't go into too much detail.  I'm assuming though that the information had something to do with his death.  He sounded very frightened when I spoke with him."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

"Yes, it's been quite a while since we've spoken to him, and he wanted to discuss something with us of some importance.  We weren't too sure exactly what he was about... but it seems it was something people would kill over," Miriam says, gesturing dramatically.  "The others who died... who were they?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 12, 2004)

William nods silently in agreement with the others.  "Same here.  I'd be interested to know about these other victims as well, presuming you can disclose that information."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 18, 2004)

"He telephoned me also, asked me to come, but only just this afternoon.  He sounded quite upset them, as well."

ooc: back from vacation.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 18, 2004)

Lt. Poole stares at you for a second and then a look of recognition dawns over his face. "I remember now. You were involved with the Stanford case a few years back. Well right now I could use all the help I can get. Well this is the ninth murder victim of this kind in the last 2 years. The victims have had no apparent connection. They are poor, wealthy, and middle class, both black and white, and from all over the city. All the victims had the same marks on their foreheads."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 20, 2004)

"Why yes, Lieutenant!  I hadn't recognized you until now!  Yes, we had been investigating that dreadful affair," William says.  "This all seems to be a bit more involved than your standard serial killer, doesn't it?  Possibly some gang, or perhaps one of these despicable savage cults.  Have your men had any luck identifying the symbol?"  He places his hand over his pocket.  "Do you mind?"  If it's alright, he pulls out a cigar and lights it.  "Elias claimed to have information on those Carlyle fellows - perhaps these murders are in some way connected with that?"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 20, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Why yes, Lieutenant!  I hadn't recognized you until now!  Yes, we had been investigating that dreadful affair," William says.  "This all seems to be a bit more involved than your standard serial killer, doesn't it?  Possibly some gang, or perhaps one of these despicable savage cults.  Have your men had any luck identifying the symbol?"  He places his hand over his pocket.  "Do you mind?"  If it's alright, he pulls out a cigar and lights it.  "Elias claimed to have information on those Carlyle fellows - perhaps these murders are in some way connected with that?"




"We think the mark is African in nature. Most likely connected with some sort of death cult. We have questioned some people down in Harlem but they refuse to talk about it. We have also checked the symbol against know Voodoo cults but they don't seem to be connected. We have the noted folklorist Dr. Mordecai Lemming researching the symbol but he has yet to give us anything solid to go on." says Lt. Poole.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 21, 2004)

"Hmm that doesn't suprise me much.  I've copied it down, I'll try to run it through some people in teh church that specialize in this sort of thing. I appreciate you sharing information with us Lt."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 23, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Hmm that doesn't suprise me much.  I've copied it down, I'll try to run it through some people in teh church that specialize in this sort of thing. I appreciate you sharing information with us Lt."




 The policeman pulls out some business cards and hands them out to you. "If you do happen upon anything let me know. I think we have all the information we need from you at the moment. If I need anything further I will contact you. Now unless you have anymore questions, you can go."


----------



## yangnome (Aug 23, 2004)

"Thank you again Lt.  You can be certain that I'll contact you if we happen upon anything.  Please keep in touch and let us know if you find anything else out.  Messages can be left for me at St Francis."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

*Once out of the hotel, Miriam still looks a little white.*

"My dears, I'm afraid I'm more than a little shaken by what I saw... do you think we can find a cafe and have a bit of coffee?  I want to talk about... what we're going to do next," Miriam says, wrapping her coat tightly around herself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 24, 2004)

Jibril nods. _I want to talk, too. Everyone here seems to know something about what's going on. Who's Carlyle? What was this Stanford case? _"I think that is a good suggestion, madam." He offers her his arm again, more for support this time than politeness. He thinks about his friend's body lying there, butchered, then tries to put it from his mind for the moment. _I want to find out what happened, but - it's good to be out of that room._


----------



## yangnome (Aug 24, 2004)

"A cafe seems like a wonderful idea.  I know a wonderful little place arund the corner that has a private area we can sit in and talk.  I too would like to discuss what we're going to do from here.  Afterwards, if anyone here feels the need to pray, or perhaps confess, I'd be more than happy to pray with you as well.  I know I won't be getting much sleep tonight anyway."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 24, 2004)

After a short walk to the cafe, you sit at an out of the way back table and the quiet atmosphere of the cafe and hot cups of coffee do much to sooth your frayed emotions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2004)

*After two cups of heavily sugared coffee, Miriam finally regains her equilibirum enough to speak.*

"I found a letter from a woman at Harvard, talking about a book Jackson was looking for.  The book wasn't in the collection, though she thought the information might be in some other books...  Oddly enough, her name is Miriam too.  That's one place I can look, at least," Miriam offers, spreading out her hastily-copied letter.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2004)

Jibril makes sure he knows everyone's name. _The lady is Miriam, the priest is Father O'Malley, and that's William. "_So, you three have worked on investigations with Mr. Jackson before? The cults?" he begins hesitantly. "I'd like to help, if you'll let me. I did some scouting for the British in the War, and I'm good in a library - but I might need some help getting acquainted with what you already know."

ooc: Jibril is new to all of this, but I've read the threads, so if anyone wants to fill him in they can use as much or as little detail as they like.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 27, 2004)

"Well, with what you heard us tell the police, I think you are about as caught up as we are Jibril.  Unfortunately, it seems that we're starting this investigation with very little information."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 27, 2004)

"Yes," William says, sipping his coffee, "you know about as much as we do, as little as it is.  You may or may not remember the Carlyle affair we spoke of - a few years back, a wealthy gentleman disappeared in Africa, along with several other people.  So where exactly were you helping the British?  Arabia?" he says, making conversation and trying to ease the tension of that evening by bringing up other subjects.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 28, 2004)

"Yes  - well, Palestine. I scouted the railways there, and in Palestine, before attacks by the men following Al-Oranse* or the British forces."  A bit of a cloud passes over Jibril's face, and for just a second he doesn't speak. "Were you in the War?"  


*Arabic corruption of T.E. Lawrence's last name.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 29, 2004)

"In the war?  Yes, I was," William says, but turns pensive.  It's obvious he doesn't really wish to speak overmich of his time in the Army...

He looks at Miriam's letter.  "Hmm.  Says nothing of what the book's title this was, or what information was contained in it."  He sighs.  "So, how does everyone think we should proceed?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

"We have a lot of names and places... Normally I'd say split up and get things done sooner, but I'm loathe to be alone knowing those murdering madmen saw my face.  Perhaps we should do this in pairs or trios?  Each take two or three locations and try to figure out what Jackson was up to?" Miriam suggests, taking a thoughtful sip of her coffee.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 31, 2004)

"I agree, pairs or trios would be best." He scans each of the clues the group has laid out on the table before them. "Do we speak to the Harvard professor by telephone, or should some of us make a trip to Boston? Otherwise, she wrote to Mr. Elias at his publishers.  We should visit this 'Prospero House', perhaps first, and as a group - If he had his mail delivered there, we can assume they were friendly to him, and they may be helpful to us."

As to other clues, "The importer is here in New York. We may be able to discover the _Dark Mistress's_ registry at the port, or perhaps the library. We have the murderers' license plate, assuming it wasn't a stolen car. We should also talk to the folklorist - Mr. Lemming, if the police will let us. If this is connceted with the Carlyle disappearance, speaking to those who knew or worked with him before his disappeanace might be helpful. Our other clues seem to send us rather far afield: London, Egypt, Shanghai. Can anyone think of other leads we have at this point?"


----------



## yangnome (Aug 31, 2004)

"Yes, I'm not certain how much of that actually ties in with what he wanted us for, or his murder.  Certainly, some of it must.  I think we should start out locally and expand as we see fit.  I'm sure if some of these are genuine clues, we'll see other things pointing in the same direction.  I too agree with Miriam that we should split off in groups.  We don't need to lose anyone else.  While I doubt we've drawn much attention to ourselves yet, we likely will if we stumble upon anything big, or if we're noticed snooping around."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 31, 2004)

Jibril nods.  "Good. Then one team could take, say, Prospero House, and then do some research into the Carlyle expedition, while the other visits the Importer and tries to track down information on the getaway car? We could then meet back here to exchange notes at noontime. _Masboot_?*"

Jibril frowns. "I am probably making too much of this - but, we agree that we should not investigate on our own for safety's sake during the day tomorrow, yes?  What, then, of tonight? Will you all be safe where you are staying?"


_*"okay?" or "sound good?" _


----------



## yangnome (Sep 5, 2004)

I will be safe where I am at.  Anyone that does not feel safe is more than welcome to sleep at St Francis' with me.  Setting up an extra bunk or two would be no trouble.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 6, 2004)

"I think I'll be fine at my rooms, as well," William says, nodding thoughtfully.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 7, 2004)

"The other question is how do we want to split the investigative effort?  We'll need to determine who will comprise each group and what we'll be examining.  Anyone have any preferences?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2004)

"I'll go with someone else to see the Emerson Imports - there may be a link with the Egyptian exporter, and and Arabic speaker might be helpful.  Just a guess, but it's a place to start.   Father, perhaps you would like to come with me?  If we are to also try to track down that car, we may need to speak to the police again tomorrow, and you seemed at least to know the officer who arrived on the scene.

"That would leave Miriam and William to visit the publisher and learn about this Carlyle, if that's all right with both of you. Are we four enough to handle this?  If you know others of Mr. Elias' associates who might want to aid in bringing his killer to justice, maybe we should contact them tonight and let them know what has happened."


----------



## yangnome (Sep 8, 2004)

"That sounds like a plan to me.  I do know some of the local police; some who attend my church and others from around town.  We may need some more people to help investigate, but until we get a better idea of what we are dealing with, let's keep this between us.  if these leads pan out to anything, we may need to contact more people."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 8, 2004)

*Miriam*

 "Well, that settles it then. William and I will go to meet with Jackson's publisher. Oh that reminds me, I will call Charles and fill him in on what's happend and maybe he can come with us. Father O'Malley and Jibril will go to Emerson's Imports and find out what you can there." says Miriam as she rises from the table. "We will meet at my apartment after we are done tomorrow evening. Lets say about 6 o'clock?" She looks around the table and when no one says anything she says. "Good. I am going home to a hot bath. Hopefully I can get some sleep tonight." 

 You make your plans for tomorrow and then go your seperate ways. Once home Miriam gives picks up the phone and makes a call.......


At Whitford's Antiques and Oddities, Charles is getting ready to close up his shop. The person interested in the Roman urn had not shown up so he had wasted his time while the other's had gone to meet Elias. Just before he was about to leave the phone rang.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Charles nearly jumped when the phone rang - the sound had a jarring quality that was quite unsettling.  _'...not getting enough sleep, I would guess...'_, Charles thought to himself as he reached for the receiver.

He picked it up just as it rang the third time and placed it to his ear.

"Oh, hello, Miriam - very good of you to call, and quite timely as well; I was about to lock up for the night."

"You don't say..." Charles' eyes widened a bit as a squeaky voice squawked on the phone near his ear.

"Surely, you don't mean...", he remarked.

"My lord...my sweet lord."

Charles did not speak for a long time - he merely stood there, mouth agape and eyes wide.  He had the distinct feeling that he had been thrust into the middle of some macabre impressionist painting; he felt all twisted, blurry and indistinct all at the same time.  Finally, the squawk on the receiver seemed to pause, squawk again and then pause once more.  Charles realized that Miriam was asking him a question.

"What was that again?  Sorry, just...yes, yes, Miriam, I will most certainly be there.  Thank you, Miriam, yes, see you soon.  Be careful, Miriam, for God's sake, please be careful!"  Charles was not sure if Miriam had even heard his last comments before hanging up and he looked at the dead receiver like it was some alien device that he had never held before in his life.  He stood for a moment, as if thinking; hung up the phone lightly and then burst into movement.

Rushing back to his meager office, Charles grabbed several of his older and more valuable books, a few of his odds and ends he had collected in his few travels and tossed them all into an antique Civil War medical officer's bag.  Leaving the shop, he quickly made his way home, grabbed his passport, the money from his lockbox (hidden deep in the icebox) and a few other personal effects, stuffed them into his bag as well.  He left his home and headed straight for St. Francis'.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 10, 2004)

After bidding the others a good night and confirming the time and place of his meeting with Father O'Malley the next morning, Jibril returns to his small flat near Washington Square Park.  His prayers that night have a somewhat more urgent quality than they normally do, and even afterwards, he finds he need to paint for almost three hours before he is able to calm himself enough to sleep.  

In the morning, he gathers his things, including his handgun, and heads off to meet the priest.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

*January 16th, 1925
New York City, New York*

*Jack Chance*

 Jack Chance looks over a plate of over cooked bacon and runny eggs. "Well at least the coffee is hot." He thinks. Looking through the window of the run down cafe. He watches the busy morning traffic. Absentmindly he turned the page of the newpaper on the table. That's when it caught his eye. Quickly he folded the paper to get a better look at the story in the upper left corner. 

...................................................................................................

* Noted Author found Murdered*

An author several books concerning "death" cults met a grisly end last night at the hands of three knife wielding assailants. Jackson Elias was found dead in his hotel room by several people who he was supposed to meet that night. The assailants, 2 Negroes and a white man, fled the scene still carrying their bloody knives. Lt. Poole of the New York Police department stated that it was most likely just a random robbery gone bad. Though this reporter found out through sources in the coroner’s department that the body had been ritually mutilated including a strange symbol that was carved in the victim’s forehead.

....................................................................................................

Chance's head began to spin. Visions of Emily's body on that morgue slab stabbed into his brain. That hideous symbol carved into her head. It pulling his gaze to her once beautiful face. Not again.......not again........
 That's when his life went into that slow tailspin. He had tried to find her killers. He had hit the streets with a vengeance. Calling in every debt and favor. And then....to awaken in a drunken stupor to that horrid dream of Emily standing over him, her guts hanging to the ground, that rotting symbol weeping pus on her forehead. But nothing was as terrible as her blue lips smiling at him and her whispered voice asking him for a kiss. He keep telling himself that it was a booze induced dream but deep inside he knew that it was real. Was it happening again? Jack read the rest of the story. Humm contact Prospero House Publishing for information on the funeral.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

*Ulysses Livermore*

Ulysses Livermore, late of the Royal Navy, had breakfast in his room at the Astoria. He was almost completely recovered from that bad bisness with those pirates. The bullet had shattered the bone in is lower leg. Luckly he had not lost the leg but would have to use a cane for the rest of his life. His father had insisted he be treated in America and that only the best doctors see to his care.  His family had left for england a few days earler. Father had been away from the business far too long. But after the doctors gave Ulysses their final clearance, he was free to join his family. As he ate he read the newspaper. Wait. What is this. Jackson Elias. Wasn't that the chap he and his men had rescued from those savages down in South America. That trip up the Amazon to pick up those british missionaries had turned into a harrowing excape. Jackson had got some damn tribe of headhunters stirred up. Luckly, he was in the area to lend a hand. They had become friends on the trip back. A stout level headed yank and a great poker player. Bloody hell! For him to die like that. Prospero House? Wasn't that the outfit that published all of Jackson's books.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

*Father O'Malley, Charles, and Jibril  * 

The taxi stopped in front of the three storied brick building. Several trunks were backed up to a loading dock and a group of men where in the process of loading or unloading them. A sign reading Emersion Imports hung over a door on the side of the building. Father O’Malley, Charles, and Jibril stepped out of the taxi into the brisk morning air.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

*William and Miriam*

 Prospero House was located on Lexington Avenue near 35th street. As William and Miriam walked into the office, a young lady with a black bob haircut looked up from her desk. "Welcome to Prospero House. Can I help you?" she says. You notice that her eyes are red as if she has been crying.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 10, 2004)

Somewhere between Lou's Diner and 5th street, Jack had managed to find a place open and *willing * to sell him a bottle of vodka.  He didn't remember paying for the breakfast, hell, he didn't even remember eating it.  He didn't know if it was the runny eggs and greasy, charred bacon or the finger of vodka he'd already managed to down that made his stomach rumble like a steam engine locomotive over a poorly made stretch of track.  

People filled the streets as they went on their way to work, but as crowded as the sidewalk was, everyone gave Jack a wide berth.  After all, a man staggering down the street, talking to himself and carrying a bottle of spirits in the middle of Prohibition was definately someone to be avoided at all costs!

Jack turned into an alley and forcibly discharged the contents of his stomach.  A second heave and he was finished.  Flopping to the dirty ground, Jack swilled a mouthfull of the booze around and spat it out, helping to remove the foul flavor therein.  His head hurt and somehow, sitting forward helped it feel slightly better.  His face was wet, he could feel that now. It was cool as the breeze came down the alley and rolled over his face.  He had been crying.  He didn't even realize it.  

He leaned back against the wall again as he lifted the bottle up to his lips... but stopped just before taking a drink.  He looked at the bottle for a long, hard moment before throwing it against the brick wall opposite him.  Glass splashed over the alley and the aroma of liquor spread through the area.  

Disgusted by the smell, Jack got to his feet and ran out of the alley.  He’d denied what had happened just over a year ago, denied it and buried it under a small pond of beer and wine… but some things couldn’t be buried or hidden.  What had happened was real, as real as anything he’d ever know or believed before.  And now it was happening again.  Someone else was dead.  Could he have prevented it?  Would it have been him had he tried?  He wished that it was.  But suddenly Jack knew that he couldn’t live with himself any more if he didn’t figure out just what the hell was going on in this town!  And if it killed him… all the better.

A minute later, Jack Chance was making a bee line to Prospero House Publishing.  The trail was a year cold, but it was not gone… and he *would* find it again.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 10, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Welcome to Prospero House. Can I help you?" she says. You notice that her eyes are red as if she has been crying.



"What seems to be the matter, my dear?" William asks.  _Perhaps I should have let Miriam speak to the girl first_, he thinks to himself.  _One woman to another..._


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "What seems to be the matter, my dear?" William asks.  _Perhaps I should have let Miriam speak to the girl first_, he thinks to himself.  _One woman to another..._





 "Oh, I am fine. Really." she says with a slight smile. "What can I do for you, Sir?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 10, 2004)

"We're friends of Mr. Elias.  Dreadful affair, that."  He stares off into space for a moment, lost in the unpleasant memories.  He shakes himself.  "At any rate.  We found a telegram among his things which was addressed from this company.  Do you know a Miriam Atwright, perchance?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "We're friends of Mr. Elias.  Dreadful affair, that."  He stares off into space for a moment, lost in the unpleasant memories.  He shakes himself.  "At any rate.  We found a telegram among his things which was addressed from this company.  Do you know a Miriam Atwright, perchance?"




 At the mention of Elias, a sorrowful look spreads across the young lady's face. He looks down at her desk for a few seconds and then dabs her eye with a handkerchief. She gathers herself and looks back up. "No, I don't know a Miriam Atwright but if your friends of Mr. Elias, you should talk to Mr. Kensington. Let me see if he can see you now." She stands up and goes to a open office behind her desk and talks to a red headed gentleman there. He stands up and walks out of his office and greets you. "I am Jonah Kensington, owner and chief editor of Propero House. Your here about Jackson, I believe?"


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Father O'Malley, Charles, and Jibril  *
> 
> The taxi stopped in front of the three storied brick building. Several trunks were backed up to a loading dock and a group of men where in the process of loading or unloading them. A sign reading Emersion Imports hung over a door on the side of the building. Father O’Malley, Charles, and Jibril stepped out of the taxi into the brisk morning air.




Charles picked his spectacles from the bridge of his nose and looked up at the structure before him, squinting slightly.  His other hand, of its own accord, fished his handkerchief out of his coat pocket and before he knew it he was rubbing the lenses furiously.  He had arrived at St. Francis' late in the evening, after taking three cabs, each of which had broken down and walking for several blocks in the pitch black night.  By the time he arrived at the church, he was little more than a nervous wreck.  Needless to say, he and Father O'Malley had spoken only briefly and then Charles had collapsed in a fold-out cot, exhausted.

Rising early, Father O'Malley had introduced Jibril and told him to come along - the answers they were all looking for seemed to be leading to their destination.  Frankly, at this moment, Charles was happy just to in the vicinity of O'Malley - ever since Miriam had told him about Jackson's horrible death, Charles had developed an intense fear of being alone anywhere.  There was something in the back of his mind about the details of the death that he could not quite place a finger on...

"So, why are we here again, Father?", Charles asked, placing his spectacles back on their perch and peering at the priest.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 10, 2004)

Ulysees supped at his tea and wiped the drips from his moustaches that inevitably soaked in regardless of how much wax he tried to use. Gravely he rang for his punkawallah (s/p?)* to clear away his breakfast dishes stiffly, but carefully rising to his room to dress. 
_What an awful predicament that Jackson fellow got himself into! And to think of all the trouble it took to save him from those frightful savages! 

Jackson had turned out to be a rather agreeable chap, all in all. Not like most colonials he had met in his travels. Yanks, rather boorish and loud - lacking in class, really. Though it was hardly surpising they had turned out that way, such new money and so far from true "civilisation"._

Ulysees chided himself silently regarding his opinions. These very same "uncivilised" peoples had managed to patch up his leg that the best Harley Street doctors had said was beyond repair..... Shaking his head he tied his laces and supressing a slight groan, bent to rub of a mark from his shoe. 

At once he headed for the lobby and "ordered" (A habit from his navy days.) one of the bell-hops to arrange a taxi to Prospero House. Perhaps he would be able to find details as to how he could pay his repects at Jackson Elias' funeral there?


----------



## yangnome (Sep 10, 2004)

"Last night at Jackson's place, we found a card for this place in his belongings.  It's a longshot, but perhaps we can find some information from this gentleman here." 
Father O'Malley pulls hte card out of this vest pocket.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15525

"Can you read that name there?  I assume he works here, though I could be wrong about that.  At any rate, let's head inside and see if we find anything."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

"I see", Charles says, taking the card and peering at it.  He puzzles over it for a moment and then hands it back to the priest.  "All I can make out is that the last name, "N'Kwane" seems to be african.  Sorry I was not of more help, Father..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 10, 2004)

"Do not be sorry, sir - we are merely beginning, _enshallah_. I suggest, however, that when we enter, we be have somewhat circumspectly at first - we may be able to gain some information without letting anyone know we are investigating Mr. Elias's death. Shall we enter?" he asks politely.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

*Charles, Jibril, Father O'Malley*

 The three of you walk into a small office. To the right you see a open doorway that leads to what looks like a warehouse. Several men inside are moving boxes and crates. In the office a balding middle aged man with a stub of a cigar in the corner of his mouth stands over a open crate. He has a clip board in his hands and seems to be checking the contents of the crate. As you enter he looks up at you and says "Can I help you?" in a rough gravelly voice.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

Charles remains quiet, waiting for Father O'Malley to reply.  He looks around the room, wondering to himself if there are men with butcher knives hiding in the shadows.  A cold shiver runs down his spine as his mind races again and again over the strange events of the past several days...


----------



## yangnome (Sep 11, 2004)

"Yes, how are you doing today sir.  You look busy, I'm not disturbing you or anything am I?"

[OOC: Description of the men?]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 11, 2004)

Jibril looks around for some signs of specifics about the business - coutries the imports are from, type of imports, etc. He wears a noncommital smile.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Yes, how are you doing today sir.  You look busy, I'm not disturbing you or anything am I?"
> 
> [OOC: Description of the men?]




Father O'Malley glances into the warehouse at the men working inside. He notices that they are all white and look like normal working joes. The man in the office turns to you. "We are always busy here, Father. Your not disturbing me though. Your not here to take my confession or anything like that are you?" he says with a smile.




			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril looks around for some signs of specifics about the business - coutries the imports are from, type of imports, etc. He wears a noncommital smile.




 Looking around Jibirl cannot really tell what kinds imports they have here as most of the crates and boxes are unopened. He does see on the crate at the man's feet a address labeled Venice Italy. Peaking inside the open crate he sees what looks to be pieces of china.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 11, 2004)

"Well, I'm not here to take your confession unless you want to give it...then I always have time,"  Father O'Malley says with a grin. 

"Anyway, we're looking for somebody, a man my friend did some business with recently.  Perhaps you can help us find him?"  Father O'Malley pulls out the card with the name writen on it and hands it to the man.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Well, I'm not here to take your confession unless you want to give it...then I always have time,"  Father O'Malley says with a grin.
> 
> "Anyway, we're looking for somebody, a man my friend did some business with recently.  Perhaps you can help us find him?"  Father O'Malley pulls out the card with the name writen on it and hands it to the man.





The man takes the card and looks at it front and back. "Silas N'Kwane? Humm, your the second person to ask me about Mr. N'Kwane this week. Oh, I am Arthur Emerson, I own and manage this place." he says as he shakes Father O'Malley's hand.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> At the mention of Elias, a sorrowful look spreads across the young lady's face. He looks down at her desk for a few seconds and then dabs her eye with a handkerchief. She gathers herself and looks back up. "No, I don't know a Miriam Atwright but if your friends of Mr. Elias, you should talk to Mr. Kensington. Let me see if he can see you now." She stands up and goes to a open office behind her desk and talks to a red headed gentleman there. He stands up and walks out of his office and greets you. "I am Jonah Kensington, owner and chief editor of Propero House. You're here about Jackson, I believe?"



"Yes, I'm afraid we are.  So terrible..." Miriam says, wiping at her eyes with a handkerchief, her fashionable coat tucked close around her as if the room chills her.  "We came across this letter when... we went to see him," she says with a sniffle.  "He called myself and some friends of mine to meet him, and we're trying to put together his last wishes," she says with a brave, teary smile.  "I don't suppose you can make heads or tails out of this?"  Miriam hands Jonah her copied letter.  "I'm Miriam by the by, Mr. Kensington.  Miriam LeGou."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Yes, I'm afraid we are.  So terrible..." Miriam says, wiping at her eyes with a handkerchief, her fashionable coat tucked close around her as if the room chills her.  "We came across this letter when... we went to see him," she says with a sniffle.  "He called myself and some friends of mine to meet him, and we're trying to put together his last wishes," she says with a brave, teary smile.  "I don't suppose you can make heads or tails out of this?"  Miriam hands Jonah her copied letter.  "I'm Miriam by the by, Mr. Kensington.  Miriam LeGou."




 "Please to meet you Mrs. LeGou. Here, come into my office and we can talk there." says Kensington. "Miss Woolgate, please bring us some coffee, if you would be most kind."

 You go into Mr. Kensington's office and sit. After a few moments, the young secretary brings to cups of hot coffee. "I talked to the police this morning about Jackson. Seeing that he had no relatives to speak of and that I am the executor of his will, they told me quite abit about what happened last night. I knew Jackson's work brought him into dangerous situations and that someday an old enemy might catch up with him or else that Elias' new project was even more important and dangerous that Jackson himself believed. You were the one's who found him then?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

"I'm afraid so.  We saw those terrible men that killed him," Miriam says, her voice catching in a sob.  "They cut him so terribly.  He had asked us there for some purpose, and I simply wish to know what he wanted of us before he died."


----------



## yangnome (Sep 11, 2004)

"Its a pleasure to meet you Mr Emerson.  You say I'm the second peron seeking Mr. N'Kwane? He must be quite popular then.  Are you able ot put us in touch with him??"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

*Ulysses Livermore and Jack Chance*

 The taxi driver was quite and efficent. After some 15 minutes, he stops on Lexington Avenue near 35th street. "Here you go bub!" You pay the man and step out of the taxi. You see a sign above a nearby doorway that says _Prospero House_. Just as you are about to walk up to the door, a shabbly dressed man who smells of cheap bourbon steps infront of you. He doesn't even seem to notice that you are there. He appears to be headed to the same door that you are.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "You were the one's who found him then?"



"Unfortunately, we were," William says.  "We had all - there's a few others, who are not with us right now - been called by Mr. Elias, who indicated he had some information on that Carlyle fellow.  And then we found him like that."  After a moment, he pulls a sheet of paper from his pocket and unfolds it.  "We found a telegram among Elias' papers.  The telegram was from this company, from a... Ms. Cartwright?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid so.  We saw those terrible men that killed him," Miriam says, her voice catching in a sob.  "They cut him so terribly.  He had asked us there for some purpose, and I simply wish to know what he wanted of us before he died."




 "For the past 7 months,  Jackson had been working on something to do with the Carlyle Expedition. As for the letter from Mrs. Atwright, he has most of his mail sent here. Jackson came by a couple of days ago and he picked up his correspondence. He also gave me some more of his notes to keep." Just as the secretary is about to leave the room after bringing the coffee. Mr. Kensington tells her. "Miss Woolgate, will you get the Elias correspondence file for me please." After a few moments, she brings in a thick folder. 



 "I recieved this letter for Jackson from Kenya last August." He hands you a letter.

_OOC: In case you cannot read the letter. I will post a copy in the OOC thread._


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Its a pleasure to meet you Mr Emerson.  You say I'm the second peron seeking Mr. N'Kwane? He must be quite popular then.  Are you able ot put us in touch with him??"




 "Let me see." he pulls out a large ledger and flips through a few pages. "Here it is. Silas N'Kwane manages the _Ju-Ju House_ in harlem. It's address is 1 Ransom Court, New York City. Are you looking for businesses that have connections with Mombasa also?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 12, 2004)

"I was wondering, would you have any knowledge of this book Ms. Atwright mentions?  What was it?  What topics did it cover?  These sorts of things could prove useful to know."



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> "For the past year and half, Jackson had been working on something to do with the Carlyle Expedition."



_Not all dead?_ William thinks as he reads Elias' letter.  _Who survived?_


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "I was wondering, would you have any knowledge of this book Ms. Atwright mentions?  What was it?  What topics did it cover?  These sorts of things could prove useful to know."




Jonah looks over the letter from Ms. Atwright. "Elias never mentioned this book to me and I don't have any personal knowledge of it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

"Could you perhaps tell us his last line of research for his books or something like that?  I'm afraid I'm a bit ignorant of this type of business," Miriam says with a self-depricating half-smile.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Let me see." he pulls out a large ledger and flips through a few pages. "Here it is. Silas N'Kwane manages the _Ju-Ju House_ in harlem. It's address is 1 Ransom Court, New York City. Are you looking for businesses that have connections with Mombasa also?"



Jibril nods very slightly, saying truthfully, "Potentially, sir.  Are there many businesses with an interest in Eastern Africa in this city?  Perhaps other cutomers of yours, requiring the same services you provide to Mr. N'Kwane?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Could you perhaps tell us his last line of research for his books or something like that?  I'm afraid I'm a bit ignorant of this type of business," Miriam says with a self-depricating half-smile.




 "Shortly after I recieved that letter. He sent me these notes." He hands them out to you and summerizes them for you. 

_Seven sets of neatly handwritten notes, in a strong, bold hand. They are all datelined Nairobi. They are well-organized, but lacking in conclusions, connections, and clearly defined themes. 

*SET ONE* sets forth the offices, officials, and tribes Elias visited, searching for material concerning cults and cult rituals. Nothing conclusive, though Jackson discounts the official version of the Carlyle massacre.

*SET TWO* describes his trip to the massacre site. He notes particularly that the earth there is completely barren, and that tribes of the area avoid the place, saying it is cursed by the God of the Black Winds, whose home is a mountain top. 

*SET THREE* is an interview with a Johnstone Kenyatta, who says that the Carlyle murders may have been performed by the cult of the Bloody Tongue. He says that the cult is reputedly based in the mountains, and that its high priestess is a part of the Mountain of the Black Winds. Elias is skeptical. Elias records, in quotes, that regional tribes fear and hate the Bloody Tongue, that tribal magic is of no protection against the cult, and that the cult's god is not of Africa.

*SET FOUR* Elias confirms from several sources that the Bloody Tongue cult exists, but finds no firsthand evidence of it. Tales include children stolen for sacrifice. Creatures with great wings are said to come down from the Mountain of Black Winds to carry off people. The cult worships a god unknown to folklorists, one fitting no traditional African pattern. In particular, Jackson cites "Sam Mariga, rr-sta."
*
SET FIVE* is a single sheet reminding Elias that the Cairo portion of the Carlyle itinerary must be examined carefully. He believes that the reason which prompted Carlyle's Kenyan side trip is on the Nile.

*SET SIX* is a transcript of an interview with Lt. Mark Selkirk, leader of the men who actually found the remains of the Carlyle expedition. Selkirk says that the bodies were remarkably undecayed for the length of time in which they lay out in the open. Secondly, the bodies had been torn apart, as if by animals, though what sorts of animals would pull apart bodies so systematically he could not guess. Selkirk agrees that the Nandis may have had something to do with the episode, but suspects that the charges against the ringleaders were trumped up. "Wouldn't be the first time," he says cynically. Finally, Selkirk confirms that no caucasians were found among the dead--only corpses of the Kenyan bearers were scattered along the plain.

*SET SEVEN* is another single sheet. Elias ran into Nails Nelson at the Victoria Bar in Nairobi. Nelson had been a mercenary for the Italians on the Somali-Abyssinian border, but escaped into Kenya after doublecrossing his employers. Nelson claimed to have seen Jack Brady alive in March of 1923, in Hong Kong. Brady was friendly, though guarded and taciturn, and Nelson didn't press the conversation. From this Elias deduced that other members of the Carlyle party might be alive._

"He wired me for funds from Hong Kong a few weeks after that. I didn't hear from him until the middle of last month, Dec. 16 1924. He wired me from London. His telegram was very excited and a bit crazy sounding. He said he had been in China, to Africa of coarse, and to London for a few days, where he had dung up a lot of stuff. Elias said that he'd seen unbelieveable things, and mentioned a plan or conspiracy of monsterous, world wide proportions. He said that there was a timetable, and that he needed to find the missing pieces. The wired ended , saying that he would soon be in New York. 
 A few days ago, Elias showed up here and left some more notes with me. I looked them over and they were so strange that I think he was on the verge of a mental breakdown."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril nods very slightly, saying truthfully, "Potentially, sir.  Are there many businesses with an interest in Eastern Africa in this city?  Perhaps other cutomers of yours, requiring the same services you provide to Mr. N'Kwane?"




 "Not that I know of personally. But I am the U.S. agent for a Mombasan exporter by the name of Ahja Singh, whose only known U.S. account happens to be the Ju-Ju House."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 12, 2004)

How rude!

Uly' almost stumbles and catches himself on a railing by the stairs. Brows furrowed he holds back an angry outburst and takes a deep breath. Slowly, just slowly he was getting more used to being around these..... Americans.

Taking each step carefully, painfully he makes for the same door the tramp had entered by.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Not that I know of personally. But I am the U.S. agent for a Mombasan exporter by the name of Ahja Singh, whose only known U.S. account happens to be the Ju-Ju House."




Charles speaks up, his brow furrowed slightly above his circular spectacles, "Is there much exporting done out of the Ju-Ju House?  I am not familiar with that establishment.  What exactly is it again?"  He tries to sound interested in an off-handed way, despite his intense interest...


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles speaks up, his brow furrowed slightly above his circular spectacles, "Is there much exporting done out of the Ju-Ju House?  I am not familiar with that establishment.  What exactly is it again?"  He tries to sound interested in an off-handed way, despite his intense interest...




 "No exporting at all." Mr. Emerson says with a chuckle. "I believe the Ju-Ju House sells african tribal art and bric-a-brac. Mr. N'kwane buys his store stock from Ahja Singh. I am basically the middle man between them."


----------



## yangnome (Sep 12, 2004)

""Ah, I see.  I don't suppose you could point us in the direction of the Ju-Ju house now, could you?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> ""Ah, I see.  I don't suppose you could point us in the direction of the Ju-Ju house now, could you?"




"Like I said, it is located in Harlem. It's address is 1 Ransom Court, New York City."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "No exporting at all." Mr. Emerson says with a chuckle. "I believe the Ju-Ju House sells african tribal art and bric-a-brac. Mr. N'kwane buys his store stock from Ahja Singh. I am basically the middle man between them."




"I see.  And how long have you known or worked with Mr. Singh?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "I see.  And how long have you known or worked with Mr. Singh?"




"I have never met the man. Though I have done business with him for several years. Let me see. 4 or 5 years maybe."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "He wired me for funds from Hong Kong a few weeks after that. I didn't hear from him until the middle of last month, Dec. 16 1924. He wired me from London. His telegram was very excited and a bit crazy sounding. He said he had been in China, to Africa of coarse, and to London for a few days, where he had dung up a lot of stuff. Elias said that he'd seen unbelieveable things, and mentioned a plan or conspiracy of monsterous, world wide proportions. He said that there was a timetable, and that he needed to find the missing pieces. The wired ended, saying that he would soon be in New York.
> A few days ago, Elias showed up here and left some more notes with me. I looked them over and they were so strange that I think he was on the verge of a mental breakdown."



  "What kind of notes?  I know a thing or two about the kinds of strange things Jackson studied and I may be able to make heads or tails of them.  May I see them?" Miriam asks, disturbed at the collection of notes she just read.  _If they're still alive, what could this mean?  Could they have sacrificed the servants to ask this cult for some kind of vile magical favor?  Horrible thought...  you're going to have bad dreams again tonight Miriam, you know you are._


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 12, 2004)

Clambering through the doorway and into Prospero House, Jack Chance comes to a halt as eyes turn toward him.  Realizing the abruptness of his entrance, he nods and adjusts his hat.  He is suddenly overcome by how shabby he appears and worries for a moment that none will take him for anything more than a drunkard, which, he had to admit, was true.

Jack clears his throat.  “Good Morning.”   He says more deeply than his usual voice and gives a short wave as he tries to wipe away wrinkles in his coat and shirt.  People slowly go back to what they were doing before he entered as a much more dapper man steps in through the door. 

The receptionist continues to glare at Jack.  “Can I help you?”  She says.  She’s dealt with drunks stumbling in through the door before, apparently.  

Jack steps forward, trying to casually check his breath to see how strongly the booze smells. “Jackson Elias.”  He announces, “I’m here about Mr. Elias’ funeral arrangements.”   Though a bit bleary, his eyes are trained and he quickly takes in the glances and mannerisms of everyone at the name.  _Who was he going to try to pump for more information?  Who might know more about Jackson Elais’ untimely end than the rest?_


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "What kind of notes?  I know a thing or two about the kinds of strange things Jackson studied and I may be able to make heads or tails of them.  May I see them?" Miriam asks, disturbed at the collection of notes she just read.  _If they're still alive, what could this mean?  Could they have sacrificed the servants to ask this cult for some kind of vile magical favor?  Horrible thought...  you're going to have bad dreams again tonight Miriam, you know you are._




Jonah frowns at Miriam’s request. "I just want to say that Jackson was a fine man and a good friend. I hope what your about to read will not go any further than this office. I don't want his image tarnished in anyway." With that he pulls out a single sheet of paper and hands it to you. "There are several others but they are totally inlegable. It took me several tries to figure out what this said."







He reads the letter out loud to you.

"many names, many forms, 
but all the same and toward one end--
Need Help--
Too big, too ghastly. 
These dreams--dreams like Carlyle's?--
Check that psychoanalyst's files--
all of them survived!
They'll open the gate. Why? --
so the power and danger is 
real. They--
many threads beginning--
The books are in Carlyle's safe--
Coming for me. Will the ocean
protect?--
Ho ho no quitters now. Must tell
and make readers Believe. Should 
I scream for them? Let's 
scream together---"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

*Proserpo House*

The secretary stares up at Jack for a few seconds. The look is that of confusion and of what?......disgust? "One minute sir...: she finally stammers out. She then gets up and not quite rushes over to an office door behind her. She then opens it and steps in. 

........................................................................................................

Miss Woolgate opens the door to Mr. Kensington's office just as he finishes reading the last letter. Her entrance breaks the silence that gripped the room after his reading. "Mr. Kensington, there is a man out here asking about Mr. Elias' funeral. What should I do? He looks like a bum and smells of liquor."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

*Prospero House*

 Jonah Kensington stands. "Please excuse me, I will be right back." Stepping out of his office to the reception area. He leaves is door open so those inside can hear and see what’s going on. Jonah walks up to Jack. "Hello, I am Jonah Kensington. Do you need something?"

 Ulysses limps in behind Jack but the office seems to not notice, as they are all watching Jack and Jonah.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 12, 2004)

"We appreciate your help sir.  I guess we can get whatever other information we need from Mr. N'kwane."  Father O'Malley looks at the others, then turns to leave.  He pauses for a moment, then looks back,

"Oh, one more thing.  If we wanted to get in touch with Mr Singh sometime in the future if Mr N'kwane isn't able to help us, would you be able ot put us in contact with him?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Oh, one more thing.  If we wanted to get in touch with Mr Singh sometime in the future if Mr N'kwane isn't able to help us, would you be able ot put us in contact with him?"




"Sure, I have an address that you can contact him at if you need."


----------



## yangnome (Sep 12, 2004)

"An address?  That'd be great.."  Father O'Malley turns back around, waiting for the man to get the address for him.  

Assuming he will get up and head towards an office, Father O'Malley will follow in tow, making small talk.  "So, you guys get allot of business in imports/exports?, What other countries do you regularly deal with," etc.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "An address?  That'd be great.."  Father O'Malley turns back around, waiting for the man to get the address for him.
> 
> Assuming he will get up and head towards an office, Father O'Malley will follow in tow, making small talk.  "So, you guys get allot of business in imports/exports?, What other countries do you regularly deal with," etc.




Looking through his ledger, Mr. Emerson writes down a address and hands it to Father O'Malley. 

_Ahja Singh
135-B Moi Avenue
Mombasa, Kenya_

"We do alot business with several european countries and Africa." he then looks up at Father O'Malley with a thoughtful look on his face. "Why are you so interested in my business by the way?"


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 12, 2004)

Uly' stands and listens silently behind the others with both hands upon his cane waiting to be noticed.....


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Prospero House*
> He leaves is door open so those inside can hear and see what’s going on. Jonah walks up to Jack. "Hello, I am Jonah Kensington. Do you need something?"



Jack extends his hand to Mr. Kensington.  Sure, Jack would rather have been cleaned up and sober doing this but it wasn't a thought he worried about.  Other's might have wished they'd have waited until they sobered up or at least got themselves cleaned up.  But not Jack.  Perhaps he just didn't care what people thought of him, or maybe he thought those stiff reactions he often got were amusing... all that mattered right now was Mr. Kensington and that small group of people sitting in the office he just came out of.  

"Good day, Mr. Kensington,"  Jack begins, eyes locking on Jonah Kensington after a quick glance into that office to take in as much as he could.  Sometimes all you got was a glace and as a detective, he'd learned to make the most of it.  "M'name's Jack Chance and I saw the article in the morning paper regarding Mr. Jackson Elias.  Terrible.  Terrible."  He finishes, watching the man closely to gauge the reactions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*Miriam looks at the letter carefully, disturbed by the strange words, but something catches her eye.*

"Psychiastrist's files... Carlyle's dreams," she whispers to herself, and then suddenly has a flashback to her reading.  "Dr. Hudson!"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Good day, Mr. Kensington,"  Jack begins, eyes locking on Jonah Kensington after a quick glance into that office to take in as much as he could.  Sometimes all you got was a glace and as a detective, he'd learned to make the most of it.  "M'name's Jack Chance and I saw the article in the morning paper regarding Mr. Jackson Elias.  Terrible.  Terrible."  He finishes, watching the man closely to gauge the reactions.




 "Yes, it is indeed a terrible. But what do you have to do with Mr. Elias?" says Kensington. Jack sees that the other man in his office, is intently watching your conversation with Mr. Kensington. There is also a middle aged woman in there but she seems to be engrossed in a letter that she is reading. You are suddenly aware of the man you almost ran outside is now behind you and he seems to be taking in what is going on too.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Looking through his ledger, Mr. Emerson writes down a address and hands it to Father O'Malley.
> 
> _Ahja Singh
> 135-B Moi Avenue
> ...



Jibril smiles, "We do not mean to pry, sir, and we appreciate your time greatly.  We have no intention of copeting with your business, of that we can guarantee you.  However, we are in the beginning stages of a venture that may bring us into contact with people like Mr. N'Kwane, and perhaps Mr. Singh.   It would be quite helpful if you could gove us any insights you have into their characters, or business practices.  On cannot be too careful about when deciding who one should do business with, after all."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril smiles, "We do not mean to pry, sir, and we appreciate your time greatly.  We have no intention of copeting with your business, of that we can guarantee you.  However, we are in the beginning stages of a venture that may bring us into contact with people like Mr. N'Kwane, and perhaps Mr. Singh.   It would be quite helpful if you could gove us any insights you have into their characters, or business practices.  On cannot be too careful about when deciding who one should do business with, after all."




Mr. Emerson looks you over and then gives out a short laugh. "Well, if you cannot trust a priest who can you trust? Like I said I have never met Mr. Singh. As for Mr. N'Kwane, he is a darky foreigner and bad to boot!" He then looks at Jibril and says. "No offense to you of coarse."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Mr. Emerson looks you over and then gives out a short laugh. "Well, if you cannot trust a priest who can you trust? Like I said I have never met Mr. Singh. As for Mr. N'Kwane, he is a darky foreigner and bad to boot!" He then looks at Jibril and says. "No offense to you of coarse."




"Bad, you say?", Charles arches his left brow as he stands alongside the Father.  "What ever do you mean?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "Bad, you say?", Charles arches his left brow as he stands alongside the Father.  "What ever do you mean?"




 "Nothing I could put a finger on. Just a gut feeling."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 12, 2004)

"No relationship, per se, but I've been working a case with the same MO as the death of Mr. Elias."   Jack says, flatly, feeling confident that the statement will bring a stir.  He'd decided to abandon the "beat around the bush" technique and just get right down to it when Mr. Kensington, the receptionist, the gentlman behind him and even the gentlement in Mr. Kensington's office all seemed to be taking a great deal of interest in his own interest in Jackson Elias.  

This suited Jack Chance just dandy.  He liked a more direct approach to things.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> He then looks at Jibril and says. "No offense to you of coarse."



Jibril inwardly seethes behind a friendly smile, "_Coos ummuk*_ - oh, sorry, that is 'None taken,' of course."  _Leave it alone, Jibril. We are here for information, not friendship_.



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> "Nothing I could put a finger on. Just a gut feeling."



"Well, perhaps, given your opinion of Mr. N'Kwane, you would help us in a small matter that would allow us to form our own evaluation?  Do you currently  have any shipments which you have not yet delivered to _Ju-Ju House_?"


*that expression most certainly doesn't mean "none taken," but I can't print the true translation with Eric's grandma around.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Well, perhaps, given your opinion of Mr. N'Kwane, you would help us in a small matter that would allow us to form our own evaluation?  Do you currently  have any shipments which you have not yet delivered to _Ju-Ju House_?"





 He looks down at the ledger again. "No, we don't have anything for him at the moment."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

"Ah well, thank you just the same."  Jibril looks to the other two with a questioning look, as if to say, _Anything else?_


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

Charles, his eyes still wide after hearing Jibril's comment, shakes his head slightly...


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 13, 2004)

Ulysees getting quite impatient, coughs to get attention.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 13, 2004)

"Your comment sounded as if it was more than just a gut feeling.  Whayt is it, does he order strange stuff? Treat people bad? anything you can put a finger on?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "No relationship, per se, but I've been working a case with the same MO as the death of Mr. Elias."   Jack says, flatly, feeling confident that the statement will bring a stir.  He'd decided to abandon the "beat around the bush" technique and just get right down to it when Mr. Kensington, the receptionist, the gentlman behind him and even the gentlement in Mr. Kensington's office all seemed to be taking a great deal of interest in his own interest in Jackson Elias.
> 
> This suited Jack Chance just dandy.  He liked a more direct approach to things.




 "You mean someone else has been killed in the same way that Elias was?" Jonah says with a shocked sounding voice. He looks back at his office at William and Miriam with a questioning look. He then turns back to Jack. "Why don't you come into my office where we can talk." Livermore's cough gets Jonah's attention. "Oh, my secrectary will help you in just a moment sir." He begins to walk back to his office with Jack.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Your comment sounded as if it was more than just a gut feeling.  Whayt is it, does he order strange stuff? Treat people bad? anything you can put a finger on?"




"I just don't like the man. Shifty eyed and all. As for the stuff he sales, just a bunch of African junk in my opinion. I cannot tell you anything specific."


----------



## yangnome (Sep 13, 2004)

"OK, you'll have to excuse me, but I'm going to stop dancing around the issue and be frank.  Do you think Mr N'Kwane would be capable of murdering someone, or deal with those that might?  My..." O'Malley glances at the other two, "our friend was killed last night.  We believe that this gentleman might either have somethign to do with it or some leads as to who did it.  Our friend was very liely the gentleman you mentioned who inquired about Mr N'Kwane recently."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "OK, you'll have to excuse me, but I'm going to stop dancing around the issue and be frank.  Do you think Mr N'Kwane would be capable of murdering someone, or deal with those that might?  My..." O'Malley glances at the other two, "our friend was killed last night.  We believe that this gentleman might either have somethign to do with it or some leads as to who did it.  Our friend was very liely the gentleman you mentioned who inquired about Mr N'Kwane recently."




"Murder!?   Mr. Elias was murdered?  That's terrible. What makes you think Mr. N'Kwane is involved? While I don't like him, I don't think he is capable of murder. Your not with the police are you?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Murder!? Mr. Elias was murdered? That's terrible. What makes you think Mr. N'Kwane is involved? While I don't like him, I don't think he is capable of murder. Your not with the police are you?"



Jibril says quickly, in as soothing a tone as possible, 

"By arrangement with the investigating officer, our inquiries are sanctioned by the police, but unofficial.  We at this point have no cause to suspect any individual, but are merely contacting those Mr. Elias encountered during his last days. 

"Mr. N'Kwane, if indeed he spoke with Mr. Elias, was merely one of many people we will be interviewing, and there is no special suspision upon him.   We had not wanted to alarm you unecessarily, sir, nor to damage your relationship with a client, should he, as is quite likely, turn out to be utterly innocent.  But, because you now know of our investigation, we must ask you not to discuss this matter with anyone, particularly Mr. N'Kwane, until the matter is settled.  May we rely on your discretion, Mr Emerson?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril says quickly, in as soothing a tone as possible,
> 
> "By arrangement with the investigating officer, our inquiries are sanctioned by the police, but unofficial.  We at this point have no cause to suspect any individual, but are merely contacting those Mr. Elias encountered during his last days.
> 
> "Mr. N'Kwane, if indeed he spoke with Mr. Elias, was merely one of many people we will be interviewing, and there is no special suspision upon him.   We had not wanted to alarm you unecessarily, sir, nor to damage your relationship with a client, should he, as is quite likely, turn out to be utterly innocent.  But, because you now know of our investigation, we must ask you not to discuss this matter with anyone, particularly Mr. N'Kwane, until the matter is settled.  May we rely on your discretion, Mr Emerson?"




 Mr. Emerson seems to calm down after listening to Jibril. "Well, I don't talk to Mr. N'Kwane very often. I think I can keep my trap shut for a while. But now that I think about it, Mr. Elias did mention something about going to visit the Ju-Ju House after he talked to me. I hope that helps."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

"When was this, Mr. Emerson?  Do you recall a day and a time, by chance?"  Charles' tone is expectant, almost hopeful...


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "When was this, Mr. Emerson?  Do you recall a day and a time, by chance?"  Charles' tone is expectant, almost hopeful...




"It was yesterday, around 10 o'clock in the morning."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

"I see", says Charles.  He looks at the Father for a moment and then falls silent, as if in thought, stroking his chin whiskers...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

"That is very helpful, sir.  Was there anything special about Mr. Elias's demeanor when he came to see you?  Was he upbeat, calm, or perhaps a little nervous?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "That is very helpful, sir.  Was there anything special about Mr. Elias's demeanor when he came to see you?  Was he upbeat, calm, or perhaps a little nervous?"




"He seemed nice enough. Maybe alittle jumpy. He looked like he had not been sleeping well either. Bags under his eyes. Tired." says Mr. Emerson.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "You mean someone else has been killed in the same way that Elias was?" Jonah says with a shocked sounding voice. He looks back at his office at William and Miriam with a questioning look. He then turns back to Jack. "Why don't you come into my office where we can talk." Livermore's cough gets Jonah's attention. "Oh, my secrectary will help you in just a moment sir." He begins to walk back to his office with Jack.



_'I thought so.'_ Jack thinks to himself looking at the two people in Mr. Kensington's office as he strides forward, leaving the man a half step behind as he addresses the coughing chap.  

Jack steps in, taking a long look at the two individuals in the office, trying to recall if he recognized either of them from the case over a year ago.  They didn't ring a bell... he was glad for that.  Jack extends his hand to the man.  "Hello.  Name's Jack Chance."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2004)

Raising his eyebrow at the mention of murder, Ulysees steps up to the man who had adressed him and interrupted. Excuse me, sir. I'm a friend of Mr Elias - Lieutenant Livermore, formerly of His Majesty's Royal Navy. I'm most distressed to hear of his..... Passing? And I couldn't stay silent any longer. I can undertand how such a like-able chap could amass such a band of well-wishers, and I would like to put my own person forward as another who would get to the bottom of this awful business! 

He paused for an answer. What little he had gotten out of listening in on the conversation hadn't really indicated that he shouldn't trust these people's word, but he felt honour bound to serve Jackson's memory in the best way he could and these were the only people he could relate to in this.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 14, 2004)

"I'm going to go see what this is all about," William says, pushing himself up out of his chair.  "Will you be alright?" he says, putting a hand on Miriam's shoulder.  After a moment, he smirks a bit and walks out of the office door towards the two men speaking with Mr. Kensington.

"William Llewellyn-Phelps, pleased to make your acquaintances, gentlemen," he says, shaking the hand of the newcomers.  "Anything I can help you with?"  

"Navy, you say?" he says to Lt. Livermore.  "My cousin was in the Navy, as well.  Baxter Llewellyn, did you happen to know him?"

A little bit of OOC-ness, Baxter Llewellyn was a Navy vet I played in another COC game.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "I'm going to go see what this is all about," William says, pushing himself up out of his chair.  "Will you be alright?" he says, putting a hand on Miriam's shoulder.  After a moment, he smirks a bit and walks out of the office door towards the two men speaking with Mr. Kensington.
> 
> "William Llewellyn-Phelps, pleased to make your acquaintances, gentlemen," he says, shaking the hand of the newcomers.  "Anything I can help you with?"
> 
> "Navy, you say?" he says to Lt. Livermore.  "My cousin was in the Navy, as well.  Baxter Llewellyn, did you happen to know him?"




Baxter Llewellyn....? Why yes, he was my lecturer in the academy. How "is" that old dog? Amazing I should hear of him now, I had thought him dead seeing as he must have been seventy when he taught me


----------



## yangnome (Sep 14, 2004)

"Well, we thank you for your time si.  You've been very helpful.  as my colleague here said, I doubt your client had anything to do with this. Your gut feeling though made me wonder..."

father O'Malley looks at the other two, "Well, unless either of you have anythign you' like ot ask, I suggest we make our way over to the Ju Ju house."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

"I agree most whole heartidly, Father...", Charles nods his head and then turns to shake Mr. Emerson's hand.  "Thank you again for your time and your most appreciated helpfulness.  Please do contact us should you think of - or run across - anything else you think might be of note.  Nothing would be too trival."  With those words, Charles hands Emerson his business card and then departs with Father O'Malley.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2004)

Jibril also thanks Mr. Emerson, and exits with the other two.

Once outside and a little ways away from the business, Jibril says. "Okay, it's not evidence, but it's enough that our suspicions are definitely strong, right?  We have three African assailants, using african bush knives, on one hand, and our frient asking about an African importer of African goods on the day pf his murder, just before he called me franticly asking me to meet him at the hotel."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2004)

*Prospero House*

 Looking around at the growing crowd, Jonah speaks up. "I see that everyone is here for the same reason it seems. Please let's go into my office where we can talk privately. Miss Woolgate, more coffee please." 

 Everyone moves into his office and everyone takes a seat. "Ok, let everyone introduce themselves and tell what brought you here. I am Jonah Kensington, owner and chief editor of Prospero House. I was a very good friend of Jackson and his publisher."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2004)

*The Ju-Ju House
Harlem*

 Flagging down a taxi. Charles, Father O'Malley, and Jibril take a ride up to Harlem. The taxi stops at a dirty alley off of 137th street, east of Lenox Avenue. Getting out of the car you see the short leads to a 20 foot square court. Crumbling tenements surround the court and many windows overlook the place. There are two doors leading from the court, a nondescript door that has a padlock on it and the other is a glass door next to a display window, both the window and the glass door are curtained. In the display window several pieces of African art can be seen. A sign saying _Ju-Ju House_, hangs above the door.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2004)

"All right - so what is our strategy here?" Jibril asks the other two after the taxi drives off.  "There is, I think, a greater danger here than there was at Emerson's, and I believe we need a plan before going in."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Prospero House*
> 
> Looking around at the growing crowd, Jonah speaks up. "I see that everyone is here for the same reason it seems. Please let's go into my office where we can talk privately. Miss Woolgate, more coffee please."
> 
> Everyone moves into his office and everyone takes a seat. "Ok, let everyone introduce themselves and tell what brought you here. I am Jonah Kensington, owner and chief editor of Prospero House. I was a very good friend of Jackson and his publisher."



  "I am Miriam LeGou, member in good standing of the Spiritualist Society, medium to the Realms Beyond, Seer of Otherworldly Mysteries.  Jackson Elias was my friends, and occasionally I would use my unique talents to aid him," Miriam says, looking up from her letter.  Her gestures are wide and flowery as she describes her titles, and her tone clearly conveys the captial letters.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 15, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I am Miriam LeGou, member in good standing of the Spiritualist Society, medium to the Realms Beyond, Seer of Otherworldly Mysteries.  Jackson Elias was my friends, and occasionally I would use my unique talents to aid him," Miriam says, looking up from her letter.  Her gestures are wide and flowery as she describes her titles, and her tone clearly conveys the captial letters.



_'Christ!  A palm reading loon.  Why couldn't she have been a cute _young_ lady who didn't try to talk to dead people?'_ the shabby detective moans inwardly while wearing a pleasant smile on his face.  

"The name's Jack Chance, Private Investigator."  He says, confidently.  "I was working a murder case with the same MO a year ago but the trail went cold.  I figure it's time to crack this thing."


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "All right - so what is our strategy here?" Jibril asks the other two after the taxi drives off.  "There is, I think, a greater danger here than there was at Emerson's, and I believe we need a plan before going in."




Charles nods slightly, thinking hard.  Suddenly, he brightens a bit and whispers to the two men conspiratorialy, "Well, we could use the guise of my shop - I could be seeking to begin a little importing of my own.  Jibril, you could be my partner and Father O'Malley could be the customer for whom I will be doing most of the importing..."

Charles knew it was a desperate grasp at slippery straws, but it was the best he could do at the moment; he was not much good at thinking under pressure...


----------



## yangnome (Sep 15, 2004)

Though I don't like being dishonest, I do think we need to be careful in here.  Jackson was killed within 24 hours of whatever business he conducted here.  The way I see it htough, we have both a negro artist and a antiquities collector here.  You two can come up with whatever story you like, I'm just along for the ride. 

If you want ot find out if he is indeed hte killer, we might want to mention that Jackson refered us to his business.  That should at least get some sort of reaction from him.   of coure, that could also place us in the same danger.  Perhaps we should have contacted Lt Poole and informed him of our leads first....that way if something happened to us, they'd have had something to work from.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 15, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Ok, let everyone introduce themselves and tell what brought you here."



"William Llewellyn-Phelps, but then I already told you that," William grins.  "Author.  I, too, worked with Elias, and he consulted on a few of my books.  I was one of the ones who found him."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 15, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "William Llewellyn-Phelps, but then I already told you that," William grins.  "Author.  I, too, worked with Elias, and he consulted on a few of my books.  I was one of the ones who found him."



"Can you confirm the markings cut into him?  Like a symbol?"  Jack asks, hurridly... he has to know if it is exactly the same.  He draws out a quick sketch on a note pad he keeps in his pocket to show to Mr. Llewellyn-Phelps.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Though I don't like being dishonest, I do think we need to be careful in here.  Jackson was killed within 24 hours of whatever business he conducted here.  The way I see it htough, we have both a negro artist and a antiquities collector here.  You two can come up with whatever story you like, I'm just along for the ride.
> 
> If you want ot find out if he is indeed hte killer, we might want to mention that Jackson refered us to his business.  That should at least get some sort of reaction from him.   of coure, that could also place us in the same danger.  Perhaps we should have contacted Lt Poole and informed him of our leads first....that way if something happened to us, they'd have had something to work from.




Charles plucks off his spectacles and quickly begins polishing them.  "You know...Father....that...that is not a half bad idea."  He begins looking mournfully around for the cab that left a moment ago, despite not being able to see much without his glasses.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 16, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Though I don't like being dishonest, I do think we need to be careful in here. Jackson was killed within 24 hours of whatever business he conducted here. The way I see it htough, we have both a negro artist and a antiquities collector here. You two can come up with whatever story you like, I'm just along for the ride.
> 
> If you want ot find out if he is indeed hte killer, we might want to mention that Jackson refered us to his business. That should at least get some sort of reaction from him. of coure, that could also place us in the same danger. Perhaps we should have contacted Lt Poole and informed him of our leads first....that way if something happened to us, they'd have had something to work from.



"I am not a Negro, sir, but I take your meaning. Perhaps we should place a call to the police or to our friends - if they are still at Prospero House - before entering. 

We could enter now, and find out what we can, while you follow several minute later - perhaps under the ruse of fundraising for the local parish - do you know the name of the Harlem parish, or its Bishop? He would have to leave either us or you unattended for a few minutes to deal with the other. 

I think my story will involve a painting Mr. Elias commissioned from me last week - he wanted it to include certain themes from Kenyan art and, say, religion? I was to speak with him, along with my professor, here, this morning regarding more specifics, but have received no answer upon ringing him, decided to do some research myself. Could Mr. N'Kwane, please show me the kinds of things Mr. Elias was intested in?"


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 16, 2004)

As I stated before, Lieutenant Livermore. 'Elias was a personal friend. I had saved his life some time ago. To no avail though, it seems..... Ulysees sighs sadly then peers over at the tramp's drawing. 

(OOC - does Uly' recognise the mark at all from his Naval tours?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 16, 2004)

*Miriam peers over the paper as well, then goes to dig out her pencil and notebook to write down some of her thoughts.*

_Dr. Hudson, psychiatrist, could explain Carlyle's dreams?  Was mentioned in the vision, corroborates with the words I said as well as Jackson's own writings about Carlyle bringing about something horrible, must inquire.  Ask Father?_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 16, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Can you confirm the markings cut into him?  Like a symbol?"  Jack asks, hurridly... he has to know if it is exactly the same.  He draws out a quick sketch on a note pad he keeps in his pocket to show to Mr. Llewellyn-Phelps.



William puts on his reading glasses and reaches out to take the paper from Jack.  "Yes, this appears to be it.  Rather bizarre, isn't it?  Like a skull, vaguely.  Do you have any idea what it is?"  He hands the paper back.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 16, 2004)

"Just what I was thinking," Jack says, tossing the slip of paper in the trash bin.  "A crude skull wearing a crown, perhaps."


----------



## yangnome (Sep 17, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "I am not a Negro, sir, but I take your meaning. Perhaps we should place a call to the police or to our friends - if they are still at Prospero House - before entering.
> 
> We could enter now, and find out what we can, while you follow several minute later - perhaps under the ruse of fundraising for the local parish - do you know the name of the Harlem parish, or its Bishop? He would have to leave either us or you unattended for a few minutes to deal with the other.
> 
> I think my story will involve a painting Mr. Elias commissioned from me last week - he wanted it to include certain themes from Kenyan art and, say, religion? I was to speak with him, along with my professor, here, this morning regarding more specifics, but have received no answer upon ringing him, decided to do some research myself. Could Mr. N'Kwane, please show me the kinds of things Mr. Elias was intested in?"



 "As I said, I'm not one for dishonesty. but I could go try to find a phone while the two of you enter the place.  Of course, the three of us may have already been seen here together... I'll meet you back out front here in 20 minutes.  If you aren't out by then, I'll come inside looking for you."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Jibril nods, "You are right about us possibly having been seen together.  We will need to keep it in mind."  Turning to Charles, he says, "Shall we give this a try?"

If Charles is in agreement, Jibril head toward the door of the establishment and hold the door open for him


----------



## yangnome (Sep 18, 2004)

With that, Father O'Malley, turns and heads off in search of a phone.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril nods, "You are right about us possibly having been seen together.  We will need to keep it in mind."  Turning to Charles, he says, "Shall we give this a try?"
> 
> If Charles is in agreement, Jibril head toward the door of the establishment and hold the door open for him




Looking tentative in the extreme, Charles plops his glasses back on the bridge of his nose.  "Y-yes, I would think so.  I will follow your lead, Jibril."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 19, 2004)

*Ju-Ju House
Harlem*

Charles and Jibril walk up to the door. A sign on the door says the Ju-Ju House is open 9am to 5 pm and closed on Sundays. Charles glances over at the display window and it's contents. A quick glance tells him that the African art inside looks genuine. 

 The door opens easily to a small shop barely fifteen by twenty feet. The place is dirty ,dusty, and piled with African tribal artifacts and bric-a-brac-devil masks, leather-headed drums, stuffed model giraffes, carved wildebeasts, dull hand weapons intended for display, ivory warthogs, and so on. The shop has an oppressive feel to it. A large middle aged black women is looking at some masks over by a corner and behind a counter is a white haired old black man in white shirt, dark vest, and tie. He is wearing reading glasses and he looks to be in his seventies. As you enter he looks up from a writing in a notebook.

"Welcome to the Ju-Ju House gentlemen, can I help you find something in particular? A mask or statue perhaps?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 19, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Just what I was thinking," Jack says, tossing the slip of paper in the trash bin.  "A crude skull wearing a crown, perhaps."




 Jonah face has an concerned expression on it. "So your saying that the symbol is the same and that who ever killed Elias has murdered before? Jackson must have found some sort of death cult here in New York City! Unbeliveable." He thinks a few seconds. "So gentlemen" he tips his head to Miriam as well. "and lady, what do we do about it?"


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 19, 2004)

Death Cults!? I'm not so certain this gives such an idication. I've seen similar tribal markings in South America. Do we know of anyone who could identify it?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Welcome to the Ju-Ju House gentlemen, can I help you find something in particular? A mask or statue perhaps?"



Jibril smiles. "I am not sure, father, but I am hopeful. My friend, an antiquarian in his own right, has recommended your shop as one of the best in the city when it comes to East African artifacts. Are you Mr. N'Kwane, the proprietor?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 19, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril smiles. "I am not sure, father, but I am hopeful. My friend, an antiquarian in his own right, has recommended your shop as one of the best in the city when it comes to East African artifacts. Are you Mr. N'Kwane, the proprietor?"




 "I have quite a good collection here that is sure. And yes I am Mr. N'Kwane." he says with a smile. "I am curious. Who recommened my humble shop? I might know him and wish to thank him for his kind words."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2004)

"My friend, here, owns a shop himself, though he specializes in other goods, don't you, Charles? [ Jibril looks to Charles briefly for a nod, then turns back to N'kwane]  He said he knew your shop more by reputation than experience, but that this was certainly the place to come for what I was seeking."

"Now, as to what I _am _seeking.  I have been commisioned to illustrate a book for a patron of mine who is writing about something having to do with African religions.  I don't know much about it so far, as the author's notes - boxes of them -  have just arrived at my flat and I have not had the chance to review them yet.  But I know he will want whatever I draw to be as authentic as possible, and thought a visit here might provide me with some much needed inspiration.  I have seen a few examples of Mr. Elias's sketches, and, between you and me, I think I will need to see some real life pieces if my drawings are to have any sort of credibility.  Do you think you could show me some items?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 19, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "My friend, here, owns a shop himself, though he specializes in other goods, don't you, Charles? [ Jibril looks to Charles briefly for a nod, then turns back to N'kwane]  He said he knew your shop more by reputation than experience, but that this was certainly the place to come for what I was seeking."
> 
> "Now, as to what I _am _seeking.  I have been commisioned to illustrate a book for a patron of mine who is writing about something having to do with African religions.  I don't know much about it so far, as the author's notes - boxes of them -  have just arrived at my flat and I have not had the chance to review them yet.  But I know he will want whatever I draw to be as authentic as possible, and thought a visit here might provide me with some much needed inspiration.  I have seen a few examples of Mr. Elias's sketches, and, between you and me, I think I will need to see some real life pieces if my drawings are to have any sort of credibility.  Do you think you could show me some items?"




"Well, kind sir. What you see" he sweeps his hand to indicate his shop. "is what I have. Fill free to examine the meager items of my shoppe. Hopefully you will find something to your liking."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2004)

Jibril looks around the shop at the items, paying speciall atention to anything that looks as if it has a religious significance, and asking Charles to comment on a piece here or there.  At the same time he is looking for anything unusual about the place itself or Mr. N'Kwane.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 19, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Jonah face has an concerned expression on it. "So your saying that the symbol is the same and that who ever killed Elias has murdered before? Jackson must have found some sort of death cult here in New York City! Unbeliveable." He thinks a few seconds. "So gentlemen" he tips his head to Miriam as well. "and lady, what do we do about it?"



  "I rather think we need to figure out where they are, and then tell the police!  Obviously the book that Jackson was trying to find here must have been describing the cult he was looking for.  I think it's rather imperitive that we find it," Miriam says sharply, placing her hand over her own notes.

_I shall have to speak to Charles later about this..._


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 19, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Death Cults!? I'm not so certain this gives such an idication. I've seen similar tribal markings in South America. Do we know of anyone who could identify it?



"Tribal markings?  Where in South America?" Jack asks.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 20, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril looks around the shop at the items, paying speciall atention to anything that looks as if it has a religious significance, and asking Charles to comment on a piece here or there.  At the same time he is looking for anything unusual about the place itself or Mr. N'Kwane.




Charles plays the part, commenting on the pieces in a quiet, studious tone, often commenting about the superior quality and craftmanship of the items.  He too, keeps an eye on the others in the shop and glances around the store for anything that might strike a chord with all that has gone before.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 22, 2004)

*Ju Ju House*

 Charles and Jibirl look around the shop. Charles' praticed eye tells him that the items in the store are genuine african folk art and bric-a-brac. Jibril fallows along with Charles as he points out items of interest. Suddenly an item grabs Jibril's attention. A long wooden handled bush knife hangs on the wall with a collection of several other tribal weapons such as spears, bows, and arrows. It looks just like the one that the murderers where carrying in Elias' hotel room. 


 Outside, Father O'Malley has found a phone booth on a street corner near the alley.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 22, 2004)

_That's just about enough for me, _Jibril thinks.  "Charles, I think I'm all set here, though I might have to come back later.  This really place really is everything you thought it might be," he says conversationally. "For now though, I think we can go."  He leads Charles back towards the door, then turns, "Oh, I've just got one more question for Mr. N'Kwane."  He looks directly at Charles. "You can just  wait here by the door; it won't take long.  Hail a cab, if you see one," he says, smiling.  _Be ready, _his eyes say.  

Jibril goes back over to the counter where Mr. N'Kwane waits.  "I was wodering if you had any items bearing this symbol, or something like it?  It was all over some of the notes that Jackson Elias sent me."  Jibril sketches the symbol that was carved into Elias's head for Mr. N'Kwane, and watches him for a reaction.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 22, 2004)

Charles nods, and heads casually to the door.  He looks for a cab (almost desperately) and hails one if seen...


----------



## yangnome (Sep 25, 2004)

Father O'Malley picks up the phone and attempts to contact Lt Poole.  If he is successful, he explains the leads they've found and his concerns.  Once he contacts Lt Poole (or if he can't contact him), he tries to get in touch with the rest of the group over at the publishing house.  He gives them the same info he gave Poole.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 2, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril goes back over to the counter where Mr. N'Kwane waits.  "I was wodering if you had any items bearing this symbol, or something like it?  It was all over some of the notes that Jackson Elias sent me."  Jibril sketches the symbol that was carved into Elias's head for Mr. N'Kwane, and watches him for a reaction.





 Mr. N'Kwane looks down at the sketch and phases for a moment. A wide grin grows on his face and he lets out a short choking laugh.  He seems to compose himself and says. "Why no I have never seen that symbol before. I am sorry. If I should ever come across it I can contact you. Do you have a address or phone number that I can reach you at?"


----------



## Gomez (Oct 2, 2004)

*Prospero House*

As the group talks and looks over Elias' notes, Mr. Kensington's phone rings. He answers it and then says. "It's a Father O'Malley, he wants to talk to Mrs. LeGou or Mr. Llewellyn-Phelps."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 2, 2004)

"Pardon me," William says, reaching for the phone.  "Yes, Father?"  After a long pause, he says, "Yes, that sounds a bit suspicious to me as well.  You say the Lieutenenant _does_ know?  Excellent."  He chuckles in response to some comment.  "Never fear.  We're fine, Father.  We've some new companions, you'll meet them in a bit, no doubt."  A nod.  "Right.  Good day for now, Father.  Be sure to keep your wits about you."  He hangs up the phone and thanks Mr. Kensington.  

Then he summarizes for the others the experiences of the other group.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 2, 2004)

After hanging up the phone, Father O'Malley turns and heads back in the direction of the shop.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Mr. N'Kwane looks down at the sketch and phases for a moment. A wide grin grows on his face and he lets out a short choking laugh. He seems to compose himself and says. "Why no I have never seen that symbol before. I am sorry. If I should ever come across it I can contact you. Do you have a address or phone number that I can reach you at?"



"Well, I am afraid I do not maintain a phone personally, but you could send a note to me at my flat," Jibril says, smiling. "Thank you for looking into it for me." He writes down the address of a vacant building downtown, along with a false name ("Ahmed Maliki"), and passes the paper back to Mr. N'Kwane. "It's not much of a place, but one can't afford much on an artist's pay can one? The mail still gets to me." Good day Mr. N'Kwane. I look forward to hearing from you, and thanks again." With that he joins Charles at the door, and they head out.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 4, 2004)

Charles, Jibril, and Father O'Malley meet outside on the street. The wind has picked up and it is much colder. Dark clouds can be seen moving in from the west.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2004)

Outside, Jibril, and a ways away from the shop, Jibril says to the others, "I saw a knife just like the one the murderers had last night hanging on the wall - I'm sure this place is connected to the murder. I gave them a little bait, saying I had some of Elias's notes on the cult at a false address downtown. If these are they guys, I wouldn't be surprised if the same thugs showed up there this afternoon or this evening looking to silence 'Ahmed' and get back the notes. I want to let Lt. Poole know about this in case he want to observe the building I sent them to, or get a warrant for the Ju-Ju House. We might want to do some observation ourselves. What do you think?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 4, 2004)

Charles blanches beneath his whiskers, but finally nods and speaks, "Yes, I guess if Lt. Poole is there, then we would be alright - er, I mean do well - to be there..."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 5, 2004)

"Where in South America and what makes you think its from there?"  Jack asks again after the phone is handed off.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 5, 2004)

"Good news.  It'd be great if we could get this case closed as soon as possible and get these savages behind bars.  I suppose we'll need to be contacting Lt Poole again and filling him in.  Perhaps we could ride over there to tell him."  Father O'Malley then looks back over his shoulder at the entrance to the JuJu House.  "Let's get out of here,  I'm uneasy even being around here."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 5, 2004)

Jibril nods, the nerves he hasn't really felt over the last ten minutes catching up to him.  He waves down a cab.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 5, 2004)

Charles nods, patting Father O'Malley lightly on the back, "I must say that I am relieved to know that I am not the only one..."  As soon as the cab arrives, Charles gets in, but he cannot help but to steal one last look at the Ju-Ju house as they depart...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 5, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Where in South America and what makes you think its from there?"  Jack asks again after the phone is handed off.



"I'm interested to know, as well," William says.  "I believe Elias _did_ spend some time among some tribes down in the Amazon.  But I must say, the assassins looked African to me."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 6, 2004)

"I must admit that my knowledge of 'Death Cults' and African tribes don't exactly match my knowledge o' Baseball." Jack replies, "Has anyone done any research on them?"


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 6, 2004)

No research, just eradicating the beasts. That was how Elias and I met, poor soul was being saught after by the wretches along the Amazon basin. Was all we could do to pull all of those blowdarts out of the ship's hull! As for the symbol, Uly' shrugs as he continues I merely mentioned it reminded me of the frightful images those savages in the rainforests would paint on their bodies and so forth. I've never seen this exact symbol anywhere.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 6, 2004)

"I got in touch with the others, but couldn't contact Lt. Poole.  Let's head over that way and maybe he'll be back in by then.  If not, I can leave a note for him or pass on the information to another detective.  I would like ot pass on the information we've found to him before these murderers try anything else."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I must admit that my knowledge of 'Death Cults' and African tribes don't exactly match my knowledge o' Baseball." Jack replies, "Has anyone done any research on them?"



  "Other than Jackson, you mean?" Miriam asks sharply.  "We _must_ find out what he was looking for.  It may be the only way to help solve Jackson's murder."

*Miriam worries the last words of Jackson Elias in her hand, consciously or unconsciouly searching for his state of mind, a clue, _something_ as to why he wrote what he did...*


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 13, 2004)

"Well, toots, right now I don't got a lot to go on.  So, if ya know something, maybe ya oughtta spit it out." Jack says, wheeling on the lady.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "I got in touch with the others, but couldn't contact Lt. Poole. Let's head over that way and maybe he'll be back in by then. If not, I can leave a note for him or pass on the information to another detective. I would like ot pass on the information we've found to him before these murderers try anything else."



When they arrive at the police station, Jibril goes in with the other two, and attempts to deliver their information to Lt. Poole, or someone else working on the Elias case, also asking if there is some way to contact the Lieutenant at the present time, if he is not there presently.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Well, toots, right now I don't got a lot to go on.  So, if ya know something, maybe ya oughtta spit it out." Jack says, wheeling on the lady.



  "'Toots?'" Miriam says, leveling a scorn-filled glance at the young whippersnapper.  "Show some respect for your elders."  Miriam turns to talk to the others, turning her back on Jack.  "I believe it will be necessary to attempt to locate the books or at least the information Jackson was looking for here.  Mr. Kensington, could you possibly locate what information Jackson was looking for?"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 14, 2004)

"Listen lady, you started the rudeness with that snide comment of yours first." Growls Jack Chance at the mystic, desperately trying to hold down a vodka induced belch that was quickly building in his stomach.  Just because he was a drunk didn't mean that he wanted to be treated as one.  After all, he was a skilled private investigator.  He knew what he was doing, even if he didn't know what was going on.  Then it occured to him that he wasn't making sense.  His head started to hurt... but he was sure that was just the vodka.  

"I think the old biddy's right... do we know what Mr. Elias was looking for here?  Jack said, then turning to smirk at Miriam, he said with a wink, "You graduated up from "toots." knowing full well she would completely miss the wit of his remark and mentally bracing himself for her rebuttal.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Listen lady, you started the rudeness with that snide comment of yours first." Growls Jack Chance at the mystic, desperately trying to hold down a vodka induced belch that was quickly building in his stomach.  Just because he was a drunk didn't mean that he wanted to be treated as one.  After all, he was a skilled private investigator.  He knew what he was doing, even if he didn't know what was going on.  Then it occured to him that he wasn't making sense.  His head started to hurt... but he was sure that was just the vodka.
> 
> "I think the old biddy's right... do we know what Mr. Elias was looking for here?  Jack said, then turning to smirk at Miriam, he said with a wink, "You graduated up from "toots." knowing full well she would completely miss the wit of his remark and mentally bracing himself for her rebuttal.



  "'Snide comment?'  At my age, much more is forgiven, particularly since I have earned my respect.  You, sir, are drunk and a terribly rude little boy.  While you may yet contribute something of substance to this investigation, until then I suggest you apologize at once!" Miriam demands with prim affrontery.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 20, 2004)

"If you want me to apologize for tellin' the truth, well then, I'm sorry..." Jack says, giving the woman a false grin.  "Now then, what was Mr. Elias looking for here in the Big Apple?"   He says, turning toward William.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"Awful man..." Miriam mutters darkly, her thoughts contracting to Jackson's last written words...


----------



## Gomez (Oct 27, 2004)

*Prospero House*

 Jonah Kensington clears his throat to get everyone's attention. "Please, this is not a time to argue." He turns to Jack. "What was Jackson looking for? Well from his notes* here, he was working on some sort of lead that he found concerning the Carlyle Expedition**, who got themselves killed in africa a few years back. Though from his notes, he didn't seem to think that they where all dead." Jonah then looks at Miriam. "I don't know about what Jackson what looking for here in New York. His notes here are the only bit of information that I have on what it was. He never told me exactly what he had found out."



*Jonah shows the notes and letters that he has from Jackson.

** The others can quickly tell you what they have discovered about the Carlyle Expedition.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 27, 2004)

*34th Precinct Police Station 
New York City*


Charles, Father O'Malley, and Jibril arrive at the police station and ask for Lt. Poole. After a few minutes, you are escorted to a office. Lt. Poole is sitting behind a desk working on some papers. A half eaten sandwich on some crumpled brown butcher's paper sits on the desk beside the papers. He looks up at you as you enter. "Oh, gentleman! Take a seat. Please excuse me but I am having a working lunch. I hope you don't mind? You wanted to see me about something?"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2004)

Jack Chance takes the notes and studies them for the next few minutes.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 28, 2004)

William _harrumphs_ to himself, deep in thought.  Then he looks up, having thought of something.  He pushes his glasses back on his nose from where they have slipped down.  "Mr. Kensington," he says, "I was wondering if you or anyone else here might have some record of Jackson's movements in the last few days.  If not, well, we can try the police, perhaps they've found something.  Just seems to me that if Jackson was told that his book couldn't be found, but the information was elsewhere, that maybe he had begun searching for the other books.  And if we find the books, we can get some idea of what his theories were."


----------



## yangnome (Oct 28, 2004)

"Yes, please, continue our lunch Lt, we hopefully won't take too much of your time.  We followed up a lead with an import/export business Jackson had contacted this week.  This led us to a place in Harlem that sells African artifacts and bric-a-brac and such.  That alone doesn't amount to much, but what these gentlemen found inside does.  Jibril, could you fill the Lt in?  I'm sure you could explain the details far better than me."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2004)

Thank you, sir.   As he says, Lieutenant, we located one of the men mentioned on the back of a business card that was in Mr. Elias's posession, a Mr. Silas N'Kwane.  From an intermediary, the importer on front the business card, we learned that Elias had gone to meet with N'Kwane on  the day of his murder. When we visited Mr. N'Kwane's shop up in Harlem, we dropped Mr. Elias's name to see if there was any reaction.  I portrayed myself as an artist in the emply of Mr. Elias, following up on research for his upcoming book.  N'Kwane showed no reaction, giving no indication he had even heard of Mr. Elias.  This seemed odd:  they had surely at least spoken that day, and probably met.  If their contact had been innocent, why not at least acknowledge that to a professed colleague of Mr. Elias in some small way?  Suspicious, we spoke with N'Kwane further, giving him the impression that I had, yesterday, received by mail, a large volume of Mr. Elias notes, from which to begin my paintings.  This was meant to draw him out, in case N'Kwane knew about any of Elias work." 

"At that point, he was still in control of his fascade, and we simply looked around the shop for a few moments, fearing we had been wrong.  Then, we saw, hanging on the wall, a knife of _exactly_ the same type as the killers had used in their murder of Mr. Elias.  If it was not the precise knife used in the killing, it was it's double.  I was convinced that that man and that place were connected with Elias's death.  So I am afraid that I acted somewhat rashly."

"I went back to Mr. N'kwane, and told him of a symbol that seemed to be all throughout the notes that Mr. Elias had sent me, and I drew for him the symbol that had be carved into my friend's forehead, asking N'Kwane if he had any articles that bore this symbol, so that I might use them to sketch my illustrations from.  Upon seeing the symbol, the man almost choked, but recovered quickly, and immediately asked me for my address and telephone number, so that he could contact me if anything bearing that symbol showed up.  I gave him a false name and address [Jibril hand the Lt. a slip of paper with the information], thanked him, and we left."

"We wanted to tell you incase you wanted to search N'Kwane's shop further, or watch the address I provided him, in case any thugs show up to retreive 'Elias's notes', as well as to ask how you would like us to proceed, if at all."


----------



## Gomez (Oct 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "We wanted to tell you incase you wanted to search N'Kwane's shop further, or watch the address I provided him, in case any thugs show up to retreive 'Elias's notes', as well as to ask how you would like us to proceed, if at all."




 Lt. Poole seems to think over what you have told him. "Give me the address to this shop and I will go check it out. As for the false address, I will have a couple of my men watch it tonight and see if anything happens there. I want to warn you though. This is a police matter. While I appreciate your help, it is best that you let me handle this matter. Several people have died at the hands of these murderers, I don't want to have to identify your bodies on a slab down at the morgue. Do you understand me?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Charles, who has been poilshing his glasses feverishly the entire time, nods rapidly at Lt. Poole's words.  "Oh...y-yes sir!  We understand completely!"


----------



## Gomez (Oct 28, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> William _harrumphs_ to himself, deep in thought.  Then he looks up, having thought of something.  He pushes his glasses back on his nose from where they have slipped down.  "Mr. Kensington," he says, "I was wondering if you or anyone else here might have some record of Jackson's movements in the last few days.  If not, well, we can try the police, perhaps they've found something.  Just seems to me that if Jackson was told that his book couldn't be found, but the information was elsewhere, that maybe he had begun searching for the other books.  And if we find the books, we can get some idea of what his theories were."




 "I really don't have any idea of Elias' movements since he came into town, other than the time he arrived here to drop of his notes." says Kensington. He looks around the crowded office and at each person there. "Jackson was a dear friend and what has happened to him is dreadful. And from what you are saying, these people have done this before. I know that we are not the police but I want to find out why this happened and who is responsible. So what I want to know is what are we going to do about it. Do we let the police handle it or do we try and find out ourselves? If Jackson's last notes are to believed something strange and terrible has been set in motion and I think his curiosity got him killed. If you are willing to look into this mystery, I will lend you any support that you might need, financal or otherwise. So what do you say?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles, who has been poilshing his glasses feverishly the entire time, nods rapidly at Lt. Poole's words. "Oh...y-yes sir! We understand completely!"



Jibril also nods, though a bit more reservedly.  "You will have aid with you when you visit the JuJu House?  Mr. N'Kwane will present no danger, but there may be others there besides him..."


----------



## Gomez (Oct 29, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril also nods, though a bit more reservedly.  "You will have aid with you when you visit the JuJu House?  Mr. N'Kwane will present no danger, but there may be others there besides him..."




 Lt. Poole laughs. "Thank you for you concern but I will fine thank you. Now if there isn't anything else I need to finish these reports."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 29, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "If you are willing to look into this mystery, I will lend you any support that you might need, financal or otherwise. So what do you say?"



"Well, what do you say, friends?" William asks of the others.  "Should we follow in Jackson's footsteps and hope to avoid his fate, or let the police handle the matter?"  Then, "I think we should head to London, as long as Kensington here's willing to foot the bill.  Check out this hotel and this Penhew Foundation.  Who knows, maybe I'll put this in my next book and let Prospero House publish it."


----------



## yangnome (Oct 29, 2004)

"Thank you for your time Lt.  I assure you, we won't be getting in the way of everything.  We just wish to see an end to these sensless murders as much as you do.  Have a good evening."

With that, the priest turns and leaves the office.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2004)

*Prospero House*

"Do we know of any other contacts Mr. Elias might have had here or anyone he might have spoken to?"  Jack asks as he reads the notes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 29, 2004)

As the three of them leave the building, Jibril asks, "Well then, shall we go to Prospero House to tell our Friends what we have found?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Charles perches his glasses back on the bridge of his nose delicately and nods.  "That sounds like a capital idea."  He pauses for a moment, biting his bottom lip slightly and then adds, "Does anyone else get the distinct impression that Lt. Poole is not taking this as seriously as perhaps he should?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 29, 2004)

"_Ajaal_. Indeed," Jibril agrees.  "I hope he will indeed 'be fine', _enshahallah. _Are you suggesting that we do something more after all, then, Charles?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

"No, no, nothing quite that rash, at least at the moment.  However, I do think it would be prudent to meet with the others - I do not feel that it is safe for any of us to be alone anymore..."  Charles glances over his shoulder nervously.


----------



## yangnome (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sure the Lt will be fine.  From my experience, police officers like ot put on a bravado of sorts when dealing with citizens.  I'm sure he'll take whatever precautions necessary and he'll have plenty of backup.  I wonder what the other group has turned up.  Speaking with them on the phone, it didn't sound like much.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Charles nods, thoughtfully, and then adds, "So where to now, Father?"


----------



## Gomez (Nov 1, 2004)

OOC: Prods players with a pointed stick!  


 Charles, Jibril, and Father O'Malley arrive at Prospero House and are taken back to Mr. Kensington's office.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 1, 2004)

The three men arrive just in time to hear William's suggestion. "London? But I thought the murderers were in Harlem?" he asks from behind Wiliam when he finishes. He then introduces himself to Mr. Kensington, Jack, and anyone else he hasn't met before, and fills them in on what happened at JuJu House and the police station.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 2, 2004)

"Quite a motley crew we have here... how many more are involved in this thing anyway?"  Jack says after the introductions are made, though he hardly pays any attention, still trying to make heads or tails of the notes he's been reading.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

*Miriam nods absently as the others file in, seemingly lost in thought.*

[OOC - Ouch!  Sorry, re-reading the whole thread to refresh clues in my mind, hope to have a more substantial post tomorrow.]


----------



## Ashy (Nov 2, 2004)

Charles takes out a notepad and pencil from his pocket.  _'My, my, so many....I must start keeping a tally...'_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

*Miriam comes out of her self-imposed trance, a great deal of notes covering several pages of her notebook.*

"Here everyone, I've been thinking of other things we can do, see if my notes make sense..." Miriam says, displaying her notebook for her friends to see.   



> Other people to talk to or investigate from the Carlyle Expedition - Nichonka Bunay (black poetess, further information, connection to occult or places abroad), Sir Aubrey Penhew (read his biography), Dr. Robert Hudson (get files from Medical Affairs Board of the State of New York in regards to Robert Carlyle, Raoul Luis (Catholic Marxist at City College of New York, connected with photographer Hypatia Masters), Check to see if Jack Brady is alive.
> 
> Death cult symbol - could it be the Bloody Tongue cult Jackson was researching?  Could they be behind the murders of the Carlyle expedition as well as the murders here in New York?
> 
> ...



  "Your help in this matter will be welcome indeed Mr. Kensington...

I should also write an apology to Erica.  Even though she does not believe my reading, it would be rude to let her think ill of me.  

Perhaps I could go see Mr. Gavigan at the Penhew Foundation, once we arrive in London, for my part in starting on the mountain of investigating we must do..."

[OOC - Ok, I went through the thread and found many clues we have not yet touched upon, please tell me if you think I missed any.]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2004)

"The old bird is good." Jack says after looking over Miriam's notes.  "Perhaps we should divvy up the list and meet up to talk about what we each have found."  He further suggests.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Perhaps I could go see Mr. Gavigan at the Penhew Foundation, once we arrive in London, for my part in starting on the mountain of investigating we must do..."




"London?", Charles blurts out, uncharacteristically.  "We...we're going to London?!?"  He pauses for a moment to hear Miriam's retort and then adds, "well, where ever we may be heading, I can offer two things: first, if there is any researching that needs doing, then I may well be your man.  I am a bit of an old hand at those sorts of things, if you take my meaning.  Second, I believe very strongly that as long as we stay in this city, it would do very well for none of us to be alone.  I would go so far as to suggest that groups of three or more would be preferable and I should think that pre-arranged checkpoints and times would also be ultimately wise and highly advisable."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2004)

Only just recently joining the group and not knowing the gravity of the situation and recent events, Jack Chance looks at Charles quizzically.  "Don't you think that is a bit... overkill?  You don't think that our lives are already in danger, do you?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Charles looks at Jack as if his head had just fallen off his neck, sprouted goose wings and then flown back to its original location.  "Sir - a man was horribly and gruesomely slain less than twenty-four hours* ago because of what we are discussing at this very moment!  Apparently, you do not understand the fatal nature of the business which is at hand!"

*OOC: If this is not right, someone please correct me.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2004)

"I deal in dead people all the time, sir.  What's so different about this case that I need to be so scared for my life that I need to have one or two other people with me everywhere I go?"  Jack shoots back.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

"The very real possibility of becoming dead yourself?" Charles answers, nonplused.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

"Perhaps in the fact that the killers saw our faces?" Miriam points out acidly.  "A little caution is necessary and prudent I think.  It's what we've been doing so far."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 3, 2004)

"Well it's not like I run around shouting out to the world, 'Hey world, I'm investigating a murder...' " Jack growls.  "Of course there is a danger.  I've been investigating murders for the better part of my life.  I think I know how to be cautious."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Perhaps in the fact that the killers saw our faces?" Miriam points out acidly.  "A little caution is necessary and prudent I think.  It's what we've been doing so far."




"Er...*some* of our faces, you mean, if course...", Charles smiles wanly.  "And I feel that more that _'a little'_ caution is necessary..."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 3, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The three men arrive just in time to hear William's suggestion. "London? But I thought the murderers were in Harlem?" he asks from behind Wiliam when he finishes. He then introduces himself to Mr. Kensington, Jack, and anyone else he hasn't met before, and fills them in on what happened at JuJu House and the police station.



"They may be, but for my part, I think it's best to let the police deal with the killers themselves," William says.  He turns to Miriam.  "I'm going to phone Detective Poole, and see if they've determined any of Jackson's movements these last few days.  As I said, maybe we can find these books he was seeking.  I'll ask them to make sure they take possession of the knife."


----------



## Gomez (Nov 5, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "They may be, but for my part, I think it's best to let the police deal with the killers themselves," William says.  He turns to Miriam.  "I'm going to phone Detective Poole, and see if they've determined any of Jackson's movements these last few days.  As I said, maybe we can find these books he was seeking.  I'll ask them to make sure they take possession of the knife."




OOC:When William calls the police station, he is told that Lt. Poole is out of his office and would he like to leave a message?


----------



## yangnome (Nov 8, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "They may be, but for my part, I think it's best to let the police deal with the killers themselves," William says.  He turns to Miriam.  "I'm going to phone Detective Poole, and see if they've determined any of Jackson's movements these last few days.  As I said, maybe we can find these books he was seeking.  I'll ask them to make sure they take possession of the knife."



 "We've already discussed this issue with Lt. Poole, he did not seem very helpful.  I'm sure he will look into his claims, but he does not want us poking around in this too much.  I'm sure part of this is concern for our safety, but another part is pride, that we've already found more leads in the past day than the police have managed on this case or other related ones.  

While I am certain that I and those here with us do not want to take on the murderers ourslves, I fear if we do not act that the bueraucracy of the police dept will be too slow to capture these thugs.

I think running off to another country, at the moment, even if we have leads there might be a rash thing to do at the moment."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Miriam looks troubled at the mention of the knife, then speaks up again.*

"About the knife... this may be a bit much to ask, but do you think we could get ahold of the one you saw at the JuJu House?  I may be able to lift some impressions off of it," she says matter-of-factly, if with a touch of reluctance.  "However, if we're not going to go gallyvanting off to London right away, we have some more research to do here.  Perhaps I could see if there are any old newspaper articles or records about the Dark Mistress.  As for the Stumbling Tiger bar... well I would stand out in there like a horse in a hat shop.  Perhaps one of you should go there, perhaps someone that wouldn't stand out in a bar..." Miriam says, with a pointed Look at Jack.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 9, 2004)

Jibril looks again at Miriam's notes. "_Na'am_. Yes," he begins gently. "The phrasing is not, I believe, 'Stumbling Tiger Bar.... 10 Lantern St.... Shanghai Fun & Friends', but rather 'Stumbling Tiger Bar.... 10 Lantern St., Shanghai.... Fun & Friends.' I think madam, that it is unlikely that any of us will be visiting this particular bar in the immediate future."

"However, I am will to help in whatever way I can here in New York. I may arouse suspiscion if I return to Juju house so soon, but I am willing to go there to get the knife if you thik I should. Understand, I do not think this is the particular knife used in the murder - just one like it. It would still be of use to you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Miriam shakes her head at Jibril points out the error in her notes.*

"Thank you young man, for pointing that out.  Heavens, Jackson certainly did get around...

"As for the knife, yes, I think it could still have some use.  If nothing else for comparison even if I cannot get anything off of it.  I shall give you some money to buy it, though I shall have to stop by my home first," Miriam says thoughtfully.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "...As for the Stumbling Tiger bar... well I would stand out in there like a horse in a hat shop.  Perhaps one of you should go there, perhaps someone that wouldn't stand out in a bar..." Miriam says, with a pointed Look at Jack.




Jack smirks at the comment and the next time he catches Miriam's eyes, he raises a pretend glass in a pretend toast.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Miriam shakes her head at Jibril points out the error in her notes.*
> 
> "Thank you young man, for pointing that out.  Heavens, Jackson certainly did get around...
> 
> "As for the knife, yes, I think it could still have some use.  If nothing else for comparison even if I cannot get anything off of it.  I shall give you some money to buy it, though I shall have to stop by my home first," Miriam says thoughtfully.




"Do you have to own the knife, or merely hold it to get these...impressions?", Charles asks, genuinely interested.  "As I said before, if there is any research that needs to be done, I can assist.  Also, I still think that we need a detailed plan, including checkpoint times..."  He smiles weakly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

"I doubt the owner will simply let you _borrow_ it, and stealing it would do us no good.  And I do not wish these people to get a look at any more of us, if you do please," Miriam points out.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I doubt the owner will simply let you _borrow_ it, and stealing it would do us no good.  And I do not wish these people to get a look at any more of us, if you do please," Miriam points out.




Charles laughs, "I did not mean for anyone to steal it - merely for you to walk in, as a customer, and hold it - as if you were looking at it to purchase it.  Then simply choose not to do so and leave..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

"I don't think that would be wise.  The last time I managed to get a reading from something involved with this case... the results were rather spectacular.  And it would certainly make an impression that we could not afford to give," Miriam explains, looking a bit haunted.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 10, 2004)

"Very well. I will go and purchase the knife.  I will go in alone - it would not make sense for Charles to be with me , but I want others nearby, and to come in to get me if I do not come out within just a few minutes. _Masbut_?"  


ooc: _Masbut_ ("mahss-BOOT") = is that good?


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Charles listens to Miriam, nodding and watching her as if he is taking mental notes.  He then looks to Jibril and frowns somewhat.  "I don't think you should go at all, my friend.  You may already be suspect in their eyes.  Someone else should go in, say nothing about Jackson, buy the damned thing and then bring it back to Miriam..."  He seems more forced and stern on this point than any of you have ever seen him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 10, 2004)

Jibril looks at the man a moment.  "That makes sense, too.  My going in would nt expose any additional people to risk, but sending one of the others, without a connection to Jackson would be better.

One complication - Poole is expecting to see the knife when he visits the house. It may be used as the basis of search warrant - should it be removed before that occurs?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

"Ah!", Charles exclaims - "a very good point indeed!"  He nods quickly, "in that case, I say we leave it be, for now..."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2004)

"That depends on how much you trust Lt. Poole.  I don't know how closely you've worked with him.  A warrent is good in that, with the police involved, it might take any heat off of our own investigation... but, at the same time, could get us in trouble should the police feel like we are intruding on thier turf.  But then, that's where I come in.  Since I've got my liscense, I've got a reason to be 'there', where ever that may be.  Either way, I can make the purchase of the knife should the time come for that... though... Some one will have to put out the money.  I'm not getting paid so I can't afford expenses."  Jack says with a surprising amount of sobriety.


----------



## yangnome (Nov 11, 2004)

"I don't think money will be an issue, however, I do think it would be foolhardy to send Jibril back to get the knife, especially after the stunt he pulled.  I doubt there is any question in their ind to the fact that you suspect them.  That implicates Charles along with jibril and myself if they spotted me getting into or out of the cab with you."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2004)

"I'm not worried.  If we need back up, perhaps our British friend, here, could go instead.  Though, I'm not sure of which knife I'd be looking for.  Do we have a picture?"  Jack replies


----------



## Ashy (Nov 11, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "I don't think money will be an issue, however, I do think it would be foolhardy to send Jibril back to get the knife, especially after the stunt he pulled.  I doubt there is any question in their ind to the fact that you suspect them.  That implicates Charles along with jibril and myself if they spotted me getting into or out of the cab with you."




Charles nods at Father O'Malley's words and then replies to Jack.  "I have little doubt between our descriptions and a sketch of the knife that Jibril could provide, that we could lead you to get the correct knife..."  He looks over his spectacles at Jibril for confirmation of this suggestion.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 13, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I'm not worried.  If we need back up, perhaps our British friend, here, could go instead.  Though, I'm not sure of which knife I'd be looking for.  Do we have a picture?"  Jack replies



"I could go.  They haven't seen me before, so they won't be as suspicious as if our friend Jibril here showed up again, and I would recognize the style of knife easily."  William looks over at the others who were there in the hotel room.  "Yes, I'll do it."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 13, 2004)

Uly's pain meds had kicked in whilst all this banter was going on and he awoke with a start, hoping he had not snored or some such. Pfah, meh.... Ahem! The time difference must've gotten to me. Forgive me will you? Now, what have I missed out on?


----------



## Gomez (Nov 16, 2004)

*Prospero House Publishing
New York City, New York
January 16th, 1925*

 After going over the pile of notes and other clues in Mr. Kensington's office, it is decided that someone should go and purchase the knife from the Ju-Ju House.  William after a few minutes of thought says in a purposeful voice that he will do it. Jack, Father O'Malley, and Ulysses volunteer to go with William and make sure he doesn't get into any trouble. Miriam, Jibirl, and Charles decide to stay and make copies of Elias' notes and then head over to Saint Francis Church and wait for the men to return from the Ju-Ju House. There they will decide on what to do next.

 Jumping into a taxi, it is a short trip up to Harlem and to the Ju-Ju House. Father O'Malley, William, Jack and Ulysses step out on to the sidewalk and look down the alleyway that leads to the Ju-Ju House.  Snowflakes begin to fall from the sky and they swirl down street as the bitterly cold wind picks up.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

 After making copies of Elias' notes, Miriam, Jibirl, and Charles say goodbye to Noah Kensington and hail a taxi and head over to Hell's Kitchen and Saint Francis Church. Along the way as the taxi is stopped in heavy traffic, Miriam glances out of the window at the falling snow. A sign catches her eye over the entrance to tall building, _*Medical Affairs Board of the State of New York*_.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Charles seems totally in his element pouring over the research notes of Elias and his nose is still buried in them during the cab ride.  Occasionally he murmurs a "hummmm" or an "interesting" and he scribbles his own notes in a seperate notepad.  Other than that, the oft nervous fellow remains silent...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

"Medical Affairs Board..." Miriam says thoughtfully.  "I need to stop in there, the sooner the better.  I have not the slightest clue how I'm going to get those records, but I need to do it.  Driver, would you mind making a stop here?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Charles looks up from his papers.  "A stop?  For heaven's sake -why, Miriam?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 16, 2004)

"Dr. Hudson's files on Mr. Carlyle's dreams.  I believe those will have some important information.  I'm not quite sure how I can get access to the files though," Miriam explains.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

"B..but that was not part of the pre-arranged plan, Miriam!"  Charles seems suddenly on the point of breakdown, now that (at least in his mind) "the plan" is not being adhered to...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 17, 2004)

"It was part of _my_ eventual plan," Miriam says breezily.  "Besides this is important.  My reading on Erica pointed me in this direction.  I should have gone here earlier."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Charles picks his glasses from the bridge of his nose and begins polishing them frantically, desperately looking to Jibril for help...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 17, 2004)

William crosses his arms to his chest, bracing himself against the sudden cold.  For all that he grew up in the mountains of Wales, he never could quite get the hang of cold weather.  He walks into the Ju-Ju House and, once inside, relaxes.  He greets other patrons as his eyes begin searching over the inventory of the building.  He combs the walls slowly, looking as if he is browsing, although he knows full well where the item he seeks is.  

"Look at the workmanship on this," he says to Ulysses, pointing out a ceremonial mask from Dahomey.  "Quite the interesting piece, wouldn't you say?"


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

Uly' nods. Quite. I wonder if there is someone here who can help us? He looka about for an attendant or "shop-keeper".


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 17, 2004)

Jibril, looking at Charles almost apologetically, says "I do not think that a short visit will do us any harm if the madam believes it would be of value.  _Enshallah_, we will still be back to the Church before the others - they are travelling all the way to Harlem and back, after all. It would be a better use of our time than simply waiting," he continues, seeing the worry on Charles' face grow even deeper. "And think we can safely assume the this Medical Board will be less dangerous than our previous stop, no? I promise I will make no rash decisions while we are there, _masbut_?"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 17, 2004)

Charles sighs, perches his spectacles back upon the bridge of his nose, and looks out the window as if he expects knife-wielding butchers to leap out of thin air.

"Very well", he says, crestfallen.  He gathers his notes and makes his way out of the cab, following behind Miriam and Jibril.  As he departs from the vehicle, he continually looks about, his eyes wide with fear.  The wind whips and blows some strands of his thin, white air frantically, heightening his frenzied and wild look...


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2004)

Jack pretends to look over some piece near the door where he can get a good view of the room.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Miriam sweeps into the lobby, trying to look entirely like she belongs there.  She scans about for a desk... or even better a sign pointing toward the archives or file room or some such.*


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Charles follows Miriam, fumbling his notepad and nearly dropping it.  He manages to catch it before it hits the floor, but that action spills out several score papers, which spread all over the smooth floor as if they have minds of their own.  Charles drops to his knees and begins scuttling along, nabbing papers here and there as he can.

He smiles sheepishly, apologetically, to Miriam...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Jibril feels a bit badly for the older man, and helps him gather his papers back together.  As they rise and follow Miriam, Jibril figures he hould at least try to take Charles' mind of the event of the past two days a little.  "_Abi_, you run a shop, is that right? Is that what you have always done?"


"Abi" = "my father,"  the equivalent of "sir" when speaking to someone older than oneself.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril feels a bit badly for the older man, and helps him gather his papers back together.  As they rise and follow Miriam, Jibril figures he hould at least try to take Charles' mind of the event of the past two days a little.  "_Abi_, you run a shop, is that right? Is that what you have always done?"




Charles thanks Jibril several times while they are picking up the papers and seems slightly taken aback when the young artist asks about him - not out of any sense of privacy, but rather out of surprise!  _'Who in the world would want to know anything about me?!?'_, he wonders, incrediously...

"Ah...em, yes, I do run a shop and have done so since I retired from the Army.  I was in the military for several years and worked primarily as a translator...  I seem to have an affinity for languages, cultures, history and research - those blend well in the eyes of the Army for those 'posts abroad', as they say."  Charles grins slightly, but he seems terribly awkward while talking about himself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Jibril nods, smiling a little. "I take it, then, that _al-Fohs'ha* _is one of the languages to which you have an affinity? I noticed you face turn red when I sulted that dog of an importer, Emerson. I'm sorry, I didn't realize there was anyone there who would understand me...I was not trying to offend _you,_ you understand, yes?"


*"Arabic language"


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril nods, smiling a little. "I take it, then, that _al-Fohs'ha* _is one of the languages to which you have an affinity? I noticed you face turn red when I sulted that dog of an importer, Emerson. I'm sorry, I didn't realize there was anyone there who would understand me...I was not trying to offend _you,_ you understand, yes?"
> 
> 
> *"Arabic language"




Charles nods, "It is, although I must admit that my use of it has waxed over the years.  I am a bit rusty.  Your company has renewed my passion for it however!  I simply must begin speaking it again!"

OOC: Sounds like it is time for you to give me a few private lessons, Maerdwyn!  Interested?  If so - head over to the OOC thread and begin teaching!


----------



## Gomez (Nov 18, 2004)

*Ju-Ju House 
Halem*


 The three men walk down a short alley into a 20 foot square court. The only doors from the court are those of Ju-Ju House and the back door to a abandoned shop. 

 Crumbling tenements surround the court and many windows overlook the place. The Ju-Ju House shop-front consists of a display window and a glass door. Both are curtained. The display window contains pieces of African art. 

 As you enter, you see that the shop itself is only a mere fifteen by twenty feet and it has a oppressive uneasy feel. The place is dirty, dusty, and piled with African tribal artifacts and bric-a-brac-devil mask, leather drums, stuffed model giraffes, carved wildebeasts, ivory warthogs, dull hand weapons intended for display, and so on. 

 There are two other people in the shop as you enter. A young black man sits in a chair by the door. A dirty old hat is placed over his face as he leans back in the chair. He looks to be asleep. Over behind a shop counter is a old balding black man in a brown suit with a tie and vest. He smiles as you enter and says. "Welcome gentlemen, come in from the cold.". At Uly's request for help he turns his attention to him. "Yes Sir, how can I help you?"

 William walks around and look for the knife. After a few moments he finds it hanging on a wall. As he picks it up and tests it, I is apparent that the blade is very dull and the weapon itself is only ment for display.

Father O'Malley shivers as he steps in the shop. The cold perhaps? Looking around he can tell that certain fetishes in the shop are traditional components of African ritual magic. 

 Jack:



Spoiler



Jack scans the room looking for anything out of the ordinary. As he walks around he feels something under his foot. Bending down he finds a bloody human tooth. The blood is still fresh.


----------



## Gomez (Nov 18, 2004)

*Offices of the Medical Affairs Board of the State of New York*

Miriam steps into the lobby of the building followed by Jibril and Charles. Charles stumbles and spills his papers on the floor. As Jibirl and Charles pick them up, Miriam scans the buildings registry and finds the Medical Affairs Board is located on the third floor. A short elevator ride takes you to the third floor. You quickly find the right door and enter. Inside is an office with several desks. Two young women are typing and a middle aged man is sitting at a larger desk in the back of the room. He appears to be going over some paper work. There are two other doors in the room. One is closed and the other is open. Rows of tall file cabinets and shelves with boxes can be seen inside. The man at the desk looks up as you enter. "Yes? Can I help you?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Jibril looks, slightly expectantly, at Miriam. figuring this is her inquiry at this point.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Charles follows Jibril's eyes to Miriam.  He raises his eyebrows and smiles, as if to indicate that the ball is in Miriam's court...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 19, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> William walks around and look for the knife. After a few moments he finds it hanging on a wall. As he picks it up and tests it, I is apparent that the blade is very dull and the weapon itself is only ment for display.



"What tribe is this knife from?  It's quite a nice weapon," William asks.  "My name is Henry Prescott.  Formerly of Her Majesty's Army, stationed in Egypt.  While I was there, I developed quite an interest in African tribes.  Of course I had to look in this shop once I'd heard of it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Offices of the Medical Affairs Board of the State of New York*
> 
> Miriam steps into the lobby of the building followed by Jibril and Charles. Charles stumbles and spills his papers on the floor. As Jibirl and Charles pick them up, Miriam scans the buildings registry and finds the Medical Affairs Board is located on the third floor. A short elevator ride takes you to the third floor. You quickly find the right door and enter. Inside is an office with several desks. Two young women are typing and a middle aged man is sitting at a larger desk in the back of the room. He appears to be going over some paper work. There are two other doors in the room. One is closed and the other is open. Rows of tall file cabinets and shelves with boxes can be seen inside. The man at the desk looks up as you enter. "Yes? Can I help you?"



  "Of course my dear.  It has come to my attention that the files of the late Dr. Hudson have come to rest here.  It was quite well known that Mr. Carlyle, his last patient, was an explorer of the unknown and the unusual.  His insights that he revealed to Dr. Hudson will undoubtedly be of Great Import in the coming months.  I am a member of the Spiritualist Society, Miriam LeGou is my name, and on their behalf I would like to peruse the files in order to carry on the Great Insights of Mr. Carlyle.  One man's madness is another woman's wisdom, and I would approach such Insights with the Utmost Respect and Discretion towards the dead," Miriam intones, the capital letters clearly audible.  She projects a combination of no-nonsense common to mothers, with the slight arrogance of an expert not expecting to be denyed by a desk peon.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 19, 2004)

And I'm Lieutenant Livermore of His Magesty's Navy, here to peruse and hopefully find some interesting artifacts that you chaps so "artfully" put together. He chortles offering a small smile. He then look's to Baxter's knife.  Is this it then old bean?


----------



## yangnome (Nov 19, 2004)

Father O'Malley wanders around the shop, trying to get a good look at the two men behind the counter (Either of them look similar to those in Jackson's room?)  He wanders around, picking up an occassional item, examines it, then sets it back down.  occassionally he makes a comment to one of the other gentleman about certain details of the item that catch his eye.

gomez:



Spoiler



OOC: I'll be away from computer/internet connection until Monday evening.  i apologize for not posting much as of late, but life has been hectic.  As a bit of a warning, it will only be getting worse in two weeks time.  I should still have time to participate though.


----------



## Gomez (Nov 19, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "What tribe is this knife from?  It's quite a nice weapon," William asks.




 The shop keeper grins. "That sir, is a pranga. It is a long african bush knife used my many tribes in eastern and southern Africa. I believe that one is from the east african Luo tribe."


----------



## Gomez (Nov 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Of course my dear.  It has come to my attention that the files of the late Dr. Hudson have come to rest here.  It was quite well known that Mr. Carlyle, his last patient, was an explorer of the unknown and the unusual.  His insights that he revealed to Dr. Hudson will undoubtedly be of Great Import in the coming months.  I am a member of the Spiritualist Society, Miriam LeGou is my name, and on their behalf I would like to peruse the files in order to carry on the Great Insights of Mr. Carlyle.  One man's madness is another woman's wisdom, and I would approach such Insights with the Utmost Respect and Discretion towards the dead," Miriam intones, the capital letters clearly audible.  She projects a combination of no-nonsense common to mothers, with the slight arrogance of an expert not expecting to be denyed by a desk peon.




 "*The * Miriam LeGou? My wife just adores you. She has had serveral reading from you. Quite insightful! Oh I am sorry where are my manners. I am Adrian Ferris, the secretary to the board." he says with a smile.

OOC: 



Spoiler



You beat him on a opposed Diplomacy roll by 4 points. Great Role-play!



"Let me see.... a Dr. Hudson?......" He opens a large ledger and pages through it. "Here it is...Dr. Robert Ellington Huston. Humm now normally only Dr. Huston's heirs or patients can have access to his files." He looks around and lowers his voice. "Mr. LeGou, you were of coarse one of Dr. Hudson's patients. Right?" He says with a wink.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

"Ah, your wife is Alicia!  Lovely woman.  But of course I was Dr. Husdon's patient, dear Adrian.  Even one such as myself needs help from time to time," Miriam says with a smile.


----------



## Gomez (Nov 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Ah, your wife is Alicia!  Lovely woman.  But of course I was Dr. Husdon's patient, dear Adrian.  Even one such as myself needs help from time to time," Miriam says with a smile.




 "My wife will be so pleased that I was able to help you." he says with a smile. "We had better hurry as the office closes in a half hour. Come with me." He leads all of you to the other door which opens into a meeting room with a large table and several chairs. "Please wait here while I go get the files." In a few moments he returns with a large box. "Here is Dr. Hudson's records. You can look them over but you cannot take anything. I can give you about 20 minutes to look them over."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Charles looks to Miriam expectantly, as if to ask if he should come along as well...


----------



## Gomez (Nov 19, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles looks to Miriam expectantly, as if to ask if he should come along as well...




Seeing Charles' questioning glance. Mr. Ferris says. "And your friends are welcome to wait with you in the meeting room as well."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

*Miriam smiles at Adrian again.*

"Thank you dear," she says with an approving smile.  Once Adrian is out of the room, Miriam pulls out her notebook again and hands out pieces of paper and pencils.  

"Start copying, quickly!" she says frantically, taking out files and passing them around, searching specifically for the ones on Robert Carlyle.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Seeing Charles' questioning glance. Mr. Ferris says. "And your friends are welcome to wait with you in the meeting room as well."




"Thank you", Charles says meekly, and sits down across from Miriam.  At her instruction, he begins shifting through the papers as quickly as possible; his well-trained eye picking out the important bits of information and mentally discarding that which does not pertain.  His hand moves quickly, like a slithering snake, across the pages of his notepad as he jots his notes...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Jibril leaps into the research and begins copying down anything relating to Carlyle, or any of the other members of the expedition.


----------



## Gomez (Nov 19, 2004)

Charles' practiced eye finds the folder marked _Carlyle, Roger V.W_. It is a simple manila folder. It contains minor interview notes for about twenty sessions over the span of a year. 

CARLYLE, ROGER VANE WORTHINGTON 
First Meeting: Jan. 11, 1918 
Reference: Erica Carlyle 
Closest Relative: Erica Carlyle 
    At his sister's insistence, Mr. Roger Carlyle visited me this morning. He deprecates the importance of his state of mind, but concedes that he has had some trouble sleeping due to a recurring dream in which he hears a distant voice calling his name. (interestingly the voice uses Mr. Carlyle's second given name, Vane, by which Mr. Carlyle admits he always thinks of himself.) Carlyle moves towards the voice, and has to struggle through a web-like mist in which the caller is understood to stand. 

    The caller is a man - tall, gaunt, dark. An inverted ankh blazes in his forehead. Following the Egyptian theme (C. has no conscious interest in things Egyptian, he says), the man extends his hands to C., his palms hold upward. Pictured on his left palm C. discovers his own face, on the right palm C. sees an unusual, asymmetric pyramid. 

    The caller then brings his hands together, and C. feels himself float off the ground into space. He halts before  an assemblage of monstrous figures, f igures of humans with animal limbs, with fangs and talons, or no particular shape at all. All of them circle a pulsating ball of yellow energy, which C. recognizes as another aspect of the calling man. The ball draws him in; he become part of it, and sees through eyes not his own. A great triangle appears in the void, asymmetric in the same fashion as the vision of the pyramid. C. then hears the caller say, "And become with me a god." As millions of odd shapes and forms rush into the triangle, C. wakes. 

    C. does not consider this dream a nightmare, although it upsets his sleep. He says that he revels in it and that it is a genuine calling, although my strong impression is that he is of two minds about it. This schizophrenic attitude seems to characterize much of his life.... 

September 18, 1918.    He calls her M'Weru, Anastasia, and My Priestess. He is quite obsessive about her, as well he might be - exterior devotion is certainly one way to ease the tension of megalomaniacal contradictions. She is certainly a rival to my authority.... 

December 3, 1918.    If I do not go C. threatens exposure. If I do go, all pretense of analysis surely will be lost. What then will be my role? 


................

 Miriam finds a folder marked Carlyle, Erica. It appears that Huston only saw her a few times and charges a outlandish $90 consulation fee for each. It says that Huston believed that Erica was troubled by her relations with her brother but that she had a remarkably fine character. 

...............

 Jibril comes across some of Huston's own personal notes. One letter states that Huston had made up his mind to break off an affair with a Miss Imelda Bosch. Later writings note that Miss Bosch had committed suicide a few weeks before the Carlyle Expedition left for London.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

"Intriguing...", Charles murmurs, and quickly copies the entire page in his well-practiced and legible note-taking script.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 25, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The shop keeper grins. "That sir, is a pranga. It is a long african bush knife used my many tribes in eastern and southern Africa. I believe that one is from the east african Luo tribe."



"Ahh, yes.  From Kenya, then?  My cousin was stationed there, but I've never seen that country."  He thinks for a moment and then suddenly looks up.  "How much is it?  I believe I shall give it to him for Christmas this year, as a reminder to him of his younger days."


----------



## yangnome (Dec 1, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 1, 2004)

"I found rather little, I'm afraid," Miriam admits.  "Though obviously the doctor must have been a rather rich man if he was charging ninty dollars a visit.  And Erica still seems to be the most normal...  I really must send her an apology letter for disturbing her the other night...  What did the rest of you find?"


----------



## Ashy (Dec 1, 2004)

"Something that is rather intriguing, I must say-" Charles replies, handing over the manilla folder with the interview notes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 1, 2004)

Jibril reads over Charles' findings with interest, while passing around the bits that he himself found.  "This was well worth the stop.  Shall we move on to the church, or do you think there is more for us here?


----------



## Gomez (Dec 2, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Ahh, yes.  From Kenya, then?  My cousin was stationed there, but I've never seen that country."  He thinks for a moment and then suddenly looks up.  "How much is it?  I believe I shall give it to him for Christmas this year, as a reminder to him of his younger days."




 The shopkeeper smiles at William. "The knife is a bargin at $3.00, Sir. Would you like me to wrap it for you?"


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 3, 2004)

Gomez: 



Spoiler



Jack looks over the area for any sign of a struggle, even a droplet of blood, scuff tracks in the floor from a body being dragged (a trail, perhaps?)... regardless of what he sees, he'll take a slip of notepaper and pick up the tooth with it, wrap the tooth up and pocket it.  If he doesn't spot any kind of atrail or anything, he'll look about for places that could stash a body... and try to head toward the shop keepers door (where the back area is)...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 4, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The shopkeeper smiles at William. "The knife is a bargin at $3.00, Sir. Would you like me to wrap it for you?"



"Yes, of course, if you'd be so kind," William says, fishing some cash out of his pockets.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 5, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril reads over Charles' findings with interest, while passing around the bits that he himself found.  "This was well worth the stop.  Shall we move on to the church, or do you think there is more for us here?




Charles screws his face up, looking fondly over the table full of papers and folders, so obviously his element.  "While I would rather stay, I would hate to become...entangled here.  I would think we would need to return to the church as quickly as possible..."  He looks to Miriam, but unless he sees or hears something to the contrary, he qwuickly gathers his notes and returns things to order with the files.

He stands to leave, folders in hand...


----------



## Gomez (Dec 5, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Gomez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jack: [sblock]As Jack looks over the shop, he sees some scratches on the floor. Two lines of scratches about 2 foot apart. They run from the front of the counter around behind it. Also next to the sleeping man by the front door is a unbrella stand. In holds an african war club with a patch of blood and hair on it's head. [/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Dec 5, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Yes, of course, if you'd be so kind," William says, fishing some cash out of his pockets.




Mr. N'Kwane takes the knife and wraps it in some brown butcher paper. "This should look stunning on a fireplace mantle." he says with a smile.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 6, 2004)

Gomez: 



Spoiler



Jack is going to look for a way to get to the back room following the scratch marks unnoticed.  If he doesn't think it is possible, he wont try... but before I post what I'll do next, I'd like to know if he thinks he can get back there without being noticed.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 6, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Gomez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jack:[sblock]There does not appear to be a "backroom" or any other entryway other than the front door. There is just a counter in which Mr. N'Kwane is behind. It is open on one side and the other is against the wall. It would be pretty hard to get around to the other side of the counter without Mr. N'Kwane noticing. [/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Dec 6, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles screws his face up, looking fondly over the table full of papers and folders, so obviously his element.  "While I would rather stay, I would hate to become...entangled here.  I would think we would need to return to the church as quickly as possible..."  He looks to Miriam, but unless he sees or hears something to the contrary, he qwuickly gathers his notes and returns things to order with the files.
> 
> He stands to leave, folders in hand...




Unless there is anything else you wish to do. Miriam, Charles, and Jibril arrive at Father O'Malley's church.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Charles enters into the church and makes a bee-line to his newly acquired "quarters" there.  He begins fishing through a rather large pile of books, looking for some titles that might help him puzzle out some of the symbology contained in the dreams revealed in the case file.

OOC: Using any of the following skills that might apply: Knowledge (occult) +12 [6 ranks, +3 Int, skill focus], Knowledge (history) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int], Research +12 [6 ranks, +3 Int, skill focus], Knowledge (art) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int], Knowledge (religion) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int], Knowledge (anthropology) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int], Knowledge (archeology) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

*Miriam bustles in behind Charles and taps him on the elbow before he can get too immersed.*

"I believe I can help you there, Charles dear.  I study these kinds of things for a living, you know," Miriam says with a slight smile.  If Charles allows her to help him, Miriam will aid in his research.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Charles brightens at the thought of having a 'kindred spirit' amongst the group.  "Why -- certaintly!  I would love to collaborate!"  He hands her a stack of books and earnestly gets to work...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

*Miriam bends over the books and the notes, trying see if she can make sense out of chaos.*

OOC - Knowledge (occult) +8, Knowledge (psychology) +6


----------



## Gomez (Dec 6, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles brightens at the thought of having a 'kindred spirit' amongst the group.  "Why -- certaintly!  I would love to collaborate!"  He hands her a stack of books and earnestly gets to work...





Charles and Miriam search through the books available and confer on what they fine. Jibril watches as the two "experts" conduct their research. After a while they come up with two items of interest. 

1. The Dark Man in Carlyle's dream has some similarities to the Black Man, in legends about witchcraft. The Black Man was the being that sealed pacts between the Devil and witches. Though the Egyptian theme of the dream tends to discount this idea. 

2. Charles does find a reference to a Bent Pyramid of Dashur. Could this be the asymmetric pyramid mentioned in the dream?


----------



## Ashy (Dec 6, 2004)

Charles looks up, his eyes bright with new discoveries.  "So, Miriam, what do you think?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

"Hmm... some kind of intermediary between one world and the next.  If it's not the Black Man, perhaps it is some kind of Egyptian deity?  That might be worth pursuing.  But the Bent Pyramid... yes, that fits rather well.  Is there a picture or drawing of it?" Miriam inquires.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 6, 2004)

ooc: Jibril may well have seen this first hand, having schooled in Cairo - it's only a few miles away - I'll leave that call to Gomez, though.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 7, 2004)

Jack Chance moves very Deliberately toward the umbrella stand and the sleeping man by the front door, humming _the Battle Hymn of the Republic._

Gomez:



Spoiler



Jack wants to 1) gague the reaction of Mr. N'Kwane 2) look at the "sleeping" man for signs of A) a weapon for which the "sleeping" man might get the drop on him and 3) watch to see if the man tenses at all as his hummed song gets closer.  Jack will finger his hidden pistol... uh... actually, we never did gear for him.  Maybe I assume too much but seems to me that he would have some kind of pistol and if not, some other kind of weapon to defend himself with.  He's not exactly the kind of guy people adore and probably always needs to have something on hand for emergencies.  He'll do large movements with his other hand, touching merchendise or pointing at something or scratching his head... anything to help take attention away from his primary hand.  Nothing overt, mind you, but even a fraction of a second of distraction can make all the difference in the world.  Needless to say, Jack doesn't think the man is really asleep, and in fact, thinks that this man was the same man that used that lovely African war club sitting in the umbrella case.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. N'Kwane looks up from wrapping the knife as Jack walks towards the man sleeping by the front door. He calls out in some heathen tongue and the young man sits up and look at Jack and then the shopkeeper. A idiotic grin spreads on the young man's lips.

"Please my excuse my nephew, sirs." says N'Kwane. "He likes to keep me company but he works a night shift at the docks." The shopkeeper then speaks a few more sentences in his African dialect and the young man turns to go out the door. You think you hear a slight bit of urgency in the shopkeeper's voice.

Jack: [sblock] The young man stands up and gives you a fierce grin. But after hearing what the shopkeeper has to say he starts for the door. His right hand is noticably in his coat pocket.  

OOC: Yes Jack would carry a pistol in his line of work. So you have one. [/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Dec 7, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: Jibril may well have seen this first hand, having schooled in Cairo - it's only a few miles away - I'll leave that call to Gomez, though.





 Jibril knows of the Bent Pyramid but has never been there. It is about 35 miles southwest of Cairo.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Hmm... some kind of intermediary between one world and the next.  If it's not the Black Man, perhaps it is some kind of Egyptian deity?  That might be worth pursuing.  But the Bent Pyramid... yes, that fits rather well.  Is there a picture or drawing of it?" Miriam inquires.




Charles begins leafing through some of the books, trying to recall if there was a picture...  "I do not seem to recall....let me see....hummm...."

OOC: DM???


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

"And wasn't there a book here on Egyptian deities, or was I imagining things?" Miriam mutters to herself, and dives back into the book pile, looking for Egyptian gods of magic, darkness, or evil.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

"I believe so, yes, yes - check under the third pile there...", Charles grins.  "There are only the tip of the iceberg, so to speak.  I have many more back at the shop - I only brought a little 'light reading', you see."  The meek shopkeep puffs a bit with pride at his collection...


----------



## Gomez (Dec 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles begins leafing through some of the books, trying to recall if there was a picture...  "I do not seem to recall....let me see....hummm...."
> 
> OOC: DM???




OOC: Ask and you shall recieve.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "And wasn't there a book here on Egyptian deities, or was I imagining things?" Miriam mutters to herself, and dives back into the book pile, looking for Egyptian gods of magic, darkness, or evil.





Set, Egyptian God of Evil and Darkness






Though he is depicted as a animal headed man.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

"A rather impressive collection indeed, dear Charles," Miriam says, smiling at the bookworm.  "Well, Set may be an animal, but Heaven knows that the old gods could take on any form they choose.  Just look at the Greek gods!  Turning into bulls and clouds and trees and whatnot.  Probably doing a bit of looking about in Set and his rituals might give us some of the symbols they used.  And if we do get to Egypt, we should have an idea of where to go aside from the Bent Pyramid."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Charles nods, "I can start compiling an explorer's journal immediately!  I will be sure and cross-reference it where needed, of course and, oh, yes, I can provide an area for off the cuff note-taking- that would be supreme! And of course I'd have to..." Charles wanders off, blithering to himself and scribbling notes down as quickly as his fingers can move...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "... And if we do get to Egypt, we should have an idea of where to go aside from the Bent Pyramid."



"Mr. Elias had dealings with someone on the Street of Jackals, right?  Not a very nice place, but it is a lead within the city."


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 7, 2004)

Jack pretends to not really notice anything going on around him and strolls to a shelf of items near the door, still humming, but etching the face and garb of the man in his mind. He pokes at one of the items for a moment longer then with a brief, Nonchalant wave back at N'Kwane, trying to look as much like an uninterested shopper as possible, Jack steps out of the shop.  

Once outside, he scans the street for the mysterious sleeper and will attempt to follow him at a distance to see where he's going... he can come back later for a closer look around, assuming he sees something he thinks significant. 

((OOC: Hide +5, Intimidate +8, Listen +4, Move Silently +6, Search +8, Spot +4, Knowledge: Streetwise +6, and the Sharp Eyed Feat.  Not sure what all will be important, so put it all ))


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Mr. Elias had dealings with someone on the Street of Jackals, right?  Not a very nice place, but it is a lead within the city."




"What city?", Charles queries...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "What city?", Charles queries...



"_Al-Qahera_..er...Cairo - that is what the business card said, and I know of no other street by that name.  The Street of Jackels is full of antiquities shops, Charles.  Though more of the N'Kwane variety than the Whitford, I'm afraid," Jibril answers wryly.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 7, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "_Al-Qahera_..er...Cairo - that is what the business card said, and I know of no other street by that name.  The Street of Jackels is full of antiquities shops, Charles.  Though more of the N'Kwane variety than the Whitford, I'm afraid," Jibril answers wryly.




Charles is only half-listening, as he is busy with his creation...  However, he replies, "Still, it would be interesting to go there, nonetheless..."


----------



## Gomez (Dec 7, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack pretends to not really notice anything going on around him and strolls to a shelf of items near the door, still humming, but etching the face and garb of the man in his mind. He pokes at one of the items for a moment longer then with a brief, Nonchalant wave back at N'Kwane, trying to look as much like an uninterested shopper as possible, Jack steps out of the shop.
> 
> Once outside, he scans the street for the mysterious sleeper and will attempt to follow him at a distance to see where he's going... he can come back later for a closer look around, assuming he sees something he thinks significant.
> 
> ((OOC: Hide +5, Intimidate +8, Listen +4, Move Silently +6, Search +8, Spot +4, Knowledge: Streetwise +6, and the Sharp Eyed Feat.  Not sure what all will be important, so put it all ))




Stepping outside, Jack sees the man walking over to a group of black men gathered around a barrel with a fire burning inside. The young man talks to them and turns and looks at you. The whole group of about 6 men looks you over. Their clothes look warn and shabby. The young man from the shop beckons you to join them. He motions his hand as if he is asking for a cigarette.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 7, 2004)

*Ju-Ju House*

After Jack leaves, Mr. N'Kwane hands William the wrapped knife. As he takes your money he hesitates. "Sirs, if you are interested in knives, I think I have a special one that would interest you greatly. I just got it in." He looks at Ulysses. "I think you would have a special interest in it sir. Being that you are British."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 10, 2004)

William takes the wrapped package from Mr. N'Kwane.  When the black man suggests "looking at new inventory", he turns and waits to gauge Ulysses' reaction before fully going along with it.

(( 



Spoiler



But trying not to look suspicious of intent...


 ))


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 10, 2004)

Jack walks out and notices the sleeping guy.  _"Must have been expecting this."_  He thinks to himself and he looks around more deliberately until he sees a bus stop just down the block a couple of buildings.  He goes over to it and waits patiently until the bus comes.

((Jack is going to make his way to where ever it is that they were going to meet up afterwards.))


----------



## Gomez (Dec 10, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack walks out and notices the sleeping guy.  _"Must have been expecting this."_  He thinks to himself and he looks around more deliberately until he sees a bus stop just down the block a couple of buildings.  He goes over to it and waits patiently until the bus comes.
> 
> ((Jack is going to make his way to where ever it is that they were going to meet up afterwards.))




[OOC: The group of men are inside the courtyard. To get to a bus stop you would have to go out the alleyway to the main street.]

Jack walks out to the street and then down to a bus stop a block away. The snow is falling more heavily but the wind has died down. At the bus stop you notice that two of the black men have followed you to the bus stop and they appear to be waiting for it as well. They appear to be ignoring you.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 11, 2004)

Jack **pretends** to take no notice of the men, rides the bus several blocks and gets off, changing his plan and will go to another bus to transfer, heading to the downtown area.


----------



## yangnome (Dec 13, 2004)

Father O'Malley senses motive on the shop keeper when he starts pushing the new knife.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 13, 2004)

*Ju Ju House*

 Inside the shop, William, Ulysses, and Father O'Malley gather around Mr. N'Kwane as he opens a long box that rests on one of the many shelves that line the room. He pulls out what looks like a short spear with a long blade. 







"This is a Zulu spear used in the Anglo-Zulu War of 1879, and the famous battles of Isandlwana, Rorke's Drift, and Ulundi. I purchased it from a Welsh solider who was at Rorke's Drift." he says with a smile. Just then the bell of the front door sounds as four black men walk in. Father O'Malley and William are shocked to recognize one of the men as one of Jackson's killers. Mr. N'kwane looks up and smiles again and says something his native language to them and he turns back to address Ulysses. "It is only fitting that it tastes blood of a white man again." With that he stabs the spear into Ulysses side. (hits for 5 points of damage).

(OOC: Go ahead and post your actions and we will go from there)


----------



## Gomez (Dec 13, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack **pretends** to take no notice of the men, rides the bus several blocks and gets off, changing his plan and will go to another bus to transfer, heading to the downtown area.




 The two men follow from bus to bus and you finally make it to a downtown area of the city. There is no one else at the bus stop and you are for the moment alone with the two men as they get off the bus behind you.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 13, 2004)

OOC: I told you we needed check-in times!!!!


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 14, 2004)

Jack hails a cab and directs the driver to head to the JuJu house... something is definately not right with these two men and he's not sure he can take them himself.  However, he'll keep his eyes open for a haunt of his and see if he thinks he could get the drop on them... but if he's going to have to fight, he wants to be able to beat answers out of his opponents and he just doesn't think these two have them.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

*Back at the church...*

"Charles, did anyone get information on the Dark Mistress?  I think knowing what that ship is would be rather important," Miriam asks idly.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

Charles looks to Miriam, "Not that I know of - Jibril?", he asks, verbally passing the buck...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 14, 2004)

"*Bradwrus adyn!*" William shouts.  Quickly he reaches over and attempts to grab the spear out of N'kwane's hands (16 to disarm).

(( OOC: bradwrus adyn = traitorous wretch ))


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 14, 2004)

ooc:  Does Uly have his pistol with him?

*********

Jibril responds to Charles and Miriam with a shake of his head. "I wouldn't know where to start - perhaps the Port Authority? But that would only work if the ship has docked here in New York. That doesn't look like any port I've seen on either side of the Atlantic."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril responds to Charles and Miriam with a shake of his head. "I wouldn't know where to start - perhaps the Port Authority? But that would only work if the ship has docked here in New York. That doesn't look like any port I've seen on either side of the Atlantic."




Charles nods, "Sounds like as good a spot as any..."


----------



## yangnome (Dec 16, 2004)

Father O'Malley reaches over teh counter and tries to push N'Kwane back in an attempt to make him release the spear.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 16, 2004)

Ju-Ju House

William, Father O'Malley, and Ulysses (now a NPC)

[sblock]William and Father O'Malley grapple over the spear as Ulysses turns to the four men as they rush across the room. William is able to pull the spear from the old man's grip as Father O'Malley pushes him away. Ulysses reaches into his coat pocket and finds that he didn't bring his service revolver. Damn the luck!    One of the black men runs up and grabs Ulysses and they fall to the floor in a pile.  One of the men grabs a club from the umbrella stand by the door and moves up to William. A man hits Father O'Malley from behind with a flying tackle. The last one locks the door and pulls out a wicked looking knife from his coat. Mr. N'Kwane yells "You should not have been sticking you noses into the Bloody Tongue's affairs. Surrender and you might live a bit longer."

OOC: Ulysses is grappled by one man and one the floor. Father O'Malley is also grappled and on the floor. William stands there with the spear in his hand between Mr. N'Kwane and the man with the club. One man stands by the door with a knife in his hand.[/sblock]

Gee I wonder what is happening at the Ju-Ju House?


----------



## Gomez (Dec 16, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack hails a cab and directs the driver to head to the JuJu house... something is definately not right with these two men and he's not sure he can take them himself.  However, he'll keep his eyes open for a haunt of his and see if he thinks he could get the drop on them... but if he's going to have to fight, he wants to be able to beat answers out of his opponents and he just doesn't think these two have them.




As Jack tries to hail a cab, the two men walk up to him. "Hey, Does ya have a smoke?" says one of the men as the other circles around behind you. The one trying to get behind you has a hand in is right coat pocket.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 16, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc:  Does Uly have his pistol with him?
> 
> *********
> 
> Jibril responds to Charles and Miriam with a shake of his head. "I wouldn't know where to start - perhaps the Port Authority? But that would only work if the ship has docked here in New York. That doesn't look like any port I've seen on either side of the Atlantic."





Looking at the photograph, Jibril sees a mountain in the background. So it could not have be taken here in New York City. Also the rudder of the small boat in the foreground is one that is commonly used in Asia.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 16, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Looking at the photograph, Jibril sees a mountain in the background. So it could not have be taken here in New York City. Also the rudder of the small boat in the foreground is one that is commonly used in Asia.



"It could be Shanghai - there are several references to that place in Jackson's belongings."

ooc: don't know how up on geography Jibril would be.  I was thinking Hong Kong or Guangzhou were possibilities, too.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

"True, true....", Charles murmurs.

Suddenly, he looks up at the clock, "shouldn't the others have been back before now?  It seems that they are long overdue..."  A cold shiver runs down the man's spine and his voice tremors, "d..d...do you t...t..t..think we should go l...l.looking for t...t..t..them?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 16, 2004)

ooc: was going to let Gomez rule on that, to avoid metagaming.  When is reasonable for us to get worried?


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 17, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> As Jack tries to hail a cab, the two men walk up to him. "Hey, Does ya have a smoke?" says one of the men as the other circles around behind you. The one trying to get behind you has a hand in is right coat pocket.




"Oh, of course."   Jack says as he also reaches for his pocket, casually as if getting a pack out.  He'll then attempt to elbow the one behind him in the neck and go for his pistol with his other hand.  He'll look for a place to dive for cover as he does so.


----------



## yangnome (Dec 19, 2004)

Father O'Malley is going to try to free himself from teh man who tackled him and roll away from him (preferably towards the door..  His goal now is to get up and get out of the building in any way possible, hopefully with the rest of the group as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

"Oh heavens, they haven't been gone that long.  Don't be such a worrywort Charles.  You know what traffic is like this time of year," Miriam says, and then pulls some stationary from her purse.  She bends her head over it, and with some thought, composes a letter to Ms. Erica Carlyle.



> Dear Ms. Carlyle,
> 
> I write to you to tender my apology for upsetting you the other day in Ricco's.  It was truly not my intention to make you uneasy or to insult you in any way, and I beg forgiveness.  Though you do not believe in my abilities, I do assure you I was not faking.  I would not have ever insulted you, particularly in such a public place, if I had been working only in the sphere that we know.
> 
> ...




*Looking up from her writing, Miriam starts to dig through the piles of materials they have collected, looking for Erica's address.  Assuming she can find it, she will put the letter in an envelope, address it and stamp it.  Standing, she gathers her coat and hat.*

"I'm going to step out to put this letter in the mailbox and clear my head a bit gentlemen," she says, and carefully puts her hat on over her coifed hair.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 19, 2004)

A couple seconds after she gets up, Jibril casually follows her, keeping her in sight.  It's not that he's trying to spy on her; he's just making sure no one is alone unless its completely necessary.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 19, 2004)

*Ju-Ju House*

William grits his teeth.  Rapidly flicking his eyes behind the man with the knife and the one with the club, he jabs the spear in the direction of the club-bearer. (( Melee +1 ))


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> A couple seconds after she gets up, Jibril casually follows her, keeping her in sight.  It's not that he's trying to spy on her; he's just making sure no one is alone unless its completely necessary.




Not wanting to be alone at all, Charles quickly grabs his hat, coat and gloves and follws Jibril...


----------



## Gomez (Dec 20, 2004)

OOC: Oh well I was trying to keep the action in the Ju-Ju House secret from the other players but since your posting in the open I might was well!    


*Ju-Ju House* 

 The spear in William's hand slides into the belly of the man weilding the club. A soft gurgle of foamy blood escapes the man's mouth and dribbles down his chin. He slumps forward grabbing at the spear. William is able to back up and pull the spear away as the man drops to his knees. William then hears/feels a loud explosion and flecks of light swim before his eyes. Half turning ,he tries to focus through the pain in his head to see N'Kwane with a wooden drum in his hands. With a savage snarl he rises it to strike again. (6 points of damage)


 Father O'Malley kicks at the dirty man who has grabbed him, with a burst of fear induced strength he pushes the man way and is able to stand up. Down on the ground next to Father O'Malley, a man sitting on top of Uly's chest is repeatedly punching him in the face. Blood is streaming from Uly's nose.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 20, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Oh, of course."   Jack says as he also reaches for his pocket, casually as if getting a pack out.  He'll then attempt to elbow the one behind him in the neck and go for his pistol with his other hand.  He'll look for a place to dive for cover as he does so.




Catching the man off guard, Jack's elbow slams into the man's face behind him. The satisfying cracking sound tells Jack that he has just broken the man's nose. The man cries out in pain and his hands go to his ruined face. The man in front of Jack is more prepared and a hidden sap appears the man's hand and he swings for Jack's head. Jack tries to dodge the blow but it still catches him on the shoulder. (3 points of subdual). Jacks hand finds the comforting feel of cold steel as he reached for the pistol in his coat pocket.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 21, 2004)

"Father," William shouts, blinking back the pain in his head.  "Grab that man's club and see what you can do for Ulysses!  I'll get N'kwane!"  As he says this, he brings the butt of the spear back towards the shopkeeper and attempts to make him drop the drums.

Sorry - should've spoilered my actions earlier.  Ahh well.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 21, 2004)

...Jacks hand finds the comforting feel of cold steel as he reached for the pistol in his coat pocket.

"We both know what I've got my hand on, pal."   Jack snarls as the man readies himself for another attack.  "You best be gettin' out of here if you know what's good for you!"

((OOC:  Jack is not yet pulling the pistol but will use his hand in his jacket as a deception, hoping A) the guy just runs or B) the guy makes some kind of play for his pistol hand.  Jack will attempt to punch the man with his free hand first before pulling the gun.  Flashing a fire-arm on a public street is not what he wants to do but his own safety is paramount and if this guy doesn't back off, Jack has no problem pulling the gun.))


----------



## yangnome (Dec 22, 2004)

Father O'Malley looks down at the man who is hitting Uly.  He rears back with his right leg and attempts to drop kick the man. (Didn't hear the advice about the club until he was mid-kick)


----------



## Gomez (Dec 22, 2004)

*Ju-Ju House*

[sblock] Father O'Malley sends a kick into the side of the man on top of Ulysses. The man rolls off Uly and stands up. He snarls at the Father. Uly lays unmoving on the floor, his face is covered in blood. William strikes at N'Kwane and misses but it forces the shopkeeper to back away from the spear. Father O'Malley feels a powerful arm rap around his throat and the sharp tip of a knife against his throat. The man who was guarding the door has moved up and grabbed Father O'Malley from behind. "Now you better be dropping that spear! Or the Priest here gets a second smile!" Yells the man. Standing up behind William is another of the attackers. He pulls out a long knife and waits for Williams reply.[/sblock]

OOC:I want to keep any actions in the Ju-Ju house hidden from the others for the time being.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 22, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ...Jacks hand finds the comforting feel of cold steel as he reached for the pistol in his coat pocket.
> 
> "We both know what I've got my hand on, pal."   Jack snarls as the man readies himself for another attack.  "You best be gettin' out of here if you know what's good for you!"




The man with the sap backs up and yells at the man with the broken nose, saying something in a foreign language. He then glares at you and says. _"You better be stayin away from Harlem if you know whats good fur ya." _ They both turn and run away down the street.


----------



## yangnome (Dec 22, 2004)

Spoiler



For the moment, Father O'Malley stays still and doesn't struggle with the man.  He recites a prayer in his head for Uly and the rest of the group.  After he prays, he's pondering ways to a) get the man off of him, b) get Uly out of the place and c) make sure He William and Uly can get away from these guys safely.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 22, 2004)

With the danger past, Jack looks for another bus stop where he can try to get to their meeting place to meet with the others ((I'm assuming the time riding the bus puts Jack ahead of those in the JuJu house in terms of time frame.))


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 23, 2004)

Spoiler



_We're outmatched,_ William thinks.  _No point fighting.  It would be hopeless.  These men obviously have command of things we can't fight._  "Unhand the priest first," William says, entering a slight crouch as if to drop the spear and lowering the tip of the spear towards the ground somewhat.  "Unhand him and put away your knife.  You too," he says over his shoulder to the man behind him.  "I'm putting the spear down now."


----------



## Gomez (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ju-Ju House*

[sblock] The man holding Father O'Malley says, "Yur in no position ta bargin. Drop the spear and don't move a muscle. Get me?" 

N'Kwane reaches behind the counter and pulls out some rope. "You men are going to be our guests for a while. Don't cause any trouble and we will not have to get nasty."  He tosses the rope to the one of the other two men and he starts to tie up Ulysses. [/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Dec 23, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> With the danger past, Jack looks for another bus stop where he can try to get to their meeting place to meet with the others ((I'm assuming the time riding the bus puts Jack ahead of those in the JuJu house in terms of time frame.))




It is a short bus drive to the Church. Inside you find Miriam, Charles, and Jibril having a cup of coffee with another priest who identifies himself as Father Paul. 

OOC: Yes, your ahead of the time frame of those in the Ju-Ju House but that should not be a problem.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 23, 2004)

Jibril looks up sharply at Jack as he enters the church. Alone.  "Where are the others?  What happened?"


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 23, 2004)

"Who's this?"   Jack asks with a very skeptical tone.  After receiving the answer, he proceeds to tell them about the bloodied club and the guy he followed out, the "hired thugs" and his encounter with them.  Jack wonders why they are not back yet, but figures they should be safe enough considering they outnumbered the curator of the shop significantly.  "As well, I had seen scuff marks on the floor, as if someone had been dragged.  With the bloodied war club, and the reaction of the chap pretending to be asleep, I'm afraid someone else has already been murdered.  I think we might need to pay the JuJu house another visit later this evening."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 24, 2004)

Charles looks incredulous, "What do you mean, man?!?!  We need to alert the authorities immediately!"  Charles leaps to the phone and calls Lt. Poole and alerts him to the situation...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 24, 2004)

*William T. Llewellyn-Phelps: Ju-Ju House*

[sblock]His Welsh fatalism beginning to kick in, William nods.  He places the spear down on the floor.  "Does the Englishman live?"[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 27, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Who's this?" Jack asks with a very skeptical tone. After receiving the answer, he proceeds to tell them about the bloodied club and the guy he followed out, the "hired thugs" and his encounter with them. Jack wonders why they are not back yet, but figures they should be safe enough considering they outnumbered the curator of the shop significantly."



"_Enshallah_. But it would be better to ensure that we outnumber him even more, no?"





> "As well, I had seen scuff marks on the floor, as if someone had been dragged. With the bloodied war club, and the reaction of the chap pretending to be asleep, I'm afraid someone else has already been murdered. I think we might need to pay the JuJu house another visit later this evening."



"If you saw that, then Charles is right, and the police should be notified immediately. If we cannot reach Lt. Poole, we cannot wait until this evening to return. If our friends do not walk through the doors of the church in the next three minutes, someone, or more than one of us, will need to go to JuJu house to rescue them."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "If you saw that, then Charles is right, and the police should be notified immediately. If we cannot reach Lt. Poole, we cannot wait until this evening to return. If our friends do not walk through the doors of the church in the next three minutes, someone, or
> more than one of us, will need to go to JuJu house to rescue them."





"I agree", pipes in Charles, waiting to be connected to Lt. Poole...


----------



## Gomez (Dec 28, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "I agree", pipes in Charles, waiting to be connected to Lt. Poole...




Charles calls the police station and is informed that Lt. Poole left a few hours ago and has not returned yet. Would you like to speak with someone else or leave a message?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 28, 2004)

"Charles - tell them that Lt. Poole is likely in serious danger, having gone to investigate Juju House. Tell them what Jack saw there!  Just get them up there!"

"All right, I'm going.  The thugs that followed Jack may have gone back there, so things could be somewhat dire." Jibril says, checking that his gun is loaded properly, and replacing it in his pocket.  He regards the bulge in Jack's pocket, and says "I hope you will consider accompanying me, sir.  Miriam, Charles, perhaps you will stay here in case our friends return on their own, or the police need to you to answer questions?"

"We will find a phone not far from Juju House, and call the church to find out if our firends have returned  - no sense going in there again if they are already safe.  Then we go in, get them out, and get to a police station.  We'll call you from there and have you meet us.  I don't want to lead them back here if we are pursued. Different ideas?"


----------



## Gomez (Dec 28, 2004)

*William and Father O'Malley*

[sblock] As one of the men picks up Uly, William hears a groan come from the Englishman. The men tie you up and lead you behind the counter where N'Kwane moves aside a rug to reveal a trap door on the floor. N'Kwane opens the door to show set of stone stairs leading down into the darkness. N'Kwane yells at the others then he goes down the stairs. The men then lead you down the stairs. They go down about 20 feet to a corridor. Up ahead a light flares and you see N'Kwane holding a lantern before a stout wooden door. In the light, William sees that the walls are covered in arcane tribal symbols. N'Kwane opens the door and you are lead into a large chamber. 
 The ceiling is 15 foot high and the walls are dressed stone. In the center of the room is a large stone block about eight feet in diameter and one foot thick. A large pulley hangs above the block. Large drums line the walls and a pair of curtains hangs on the far wall. It looks likes there might be an alcove behind the curtains.  Torches line the walls and N'Kwane lights a few to provide light. Two long stout poles jut from the entry door wall. Leather tongs dangle from the poles. A man hangs from one of the poles and you recognize him as Lt. Poole. He appears to be unconscious. The men tie your hands to the poles and then return with Uly and the body of the man William stabbed in the stomach. They just throw the man's body on the ground and they tie Uly up. Mr. N'Kwane turns to William and Father O'Malley. "I hope you are comfortable." he says with a smile. "[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 28, 2004)

"Alright, let's go" Jack says and stands to head back to the JuJu House as well.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Charles - tell them that Lt. Poole is likely in serious danger, having gone to investigate Juju House. Tell them what Jack saw there!  Just get them up there!"
> 
> "All right, I'm going.  The thugs that followed Jack may have gone back there, so things could be somewhat dire." Jibril says, checking that his gun is loaded properly, and replacing it in his pocket.  He regards the bulge in Jack's pocket, and says "I hope you will consider accompanying me, sir.  Miriam, Charles, perhaps you will stay here in case our friends return on their own, or the police need to you to answer questions?"
> 
> "We will find a phone not far from Juju House, and call the church to find out if our firends have returned  - no sense going in there again if they are already safe.  Then we go in, get them out, and get to a police station.  We'll call you from there and have you meet us.  I don't want to lead them back here if we are pursued. Different ideas?"




Charles covers the mouthpiece of the phone with his hand, his mind reeling at the sudden turn of events.  "I will, I will - you two be careful, for God's sake!"

He then speaks into the receiver, "Yes...yes'm, I'm still here.  Thank you for the information about Lt. Poole, and I must say it distresses me greatly.  You see, I fear that he may be in grave danger - I fear for his very life.  Do, perchance, know to where he was heading?  I see, I see...  Well, he is not the only one who has gone missing - several of my friends, all of whom have spoken to Lt. Poole about the recent and horribly gruesome murders, have also gone missing..."  Charles relays all of the information, speaking quickly, to the dispatcher - the fear and concern is evident in his voice.  "Please, Madam, I beg you, as a concerned citizen, please send someone to the Juju House in Harlem, with all haste!"


----------



## Gomez (Dec 30, 2004)

It is starting to get dark and the snow continues to fall as Jack and Jibril head out to Harlem. Soon they find themselves a couple of blocks away from the Ju-Ju House. Jibril makes a quick call to the Church in which Miriam tells him that the others have not returned.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 30, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "Please, Madam, I beg you, as a concerned citizen, please send someone to the Juju House in Harlem, with all haste!"




The police operator says that they will send someone to check it out.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2004)

ooc: from our last visit to Juju house, is there an alley between the front of the store  and the street behind it - that is, could Jibril and Jack approach from the stree behind rather than from the front?


----------



## Lensman (Dec 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: from our last visit to Juju house, is there an alley between the front of the store  and the street behind it - that is, could Jibril and Jack approach from the stree behind rather than from the front?




OOC: There is a short alleyway leading from the street to the courtyard were the Ju-Ju House is. Though you remember that there was another door in the courtyard. It looked to be the back door of some sort of abandoned shop. The door had a heavy looking padlock on it. You figure that the front entrance to this shop must be on the next street over.

Sorry this is Gomez! I was trying out a old name of mine and forgot to change it back to Gomez!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 30, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The police operator says that they will send someone to check it out.




Charles tells as much to Miriam and then says, "Miriam, is there anything that your...abilities...can tell us about what might be happening??"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2004)

Lensman said:
			
		

> OOC: There is a short alleyway leading from the street to the courtyard were the Ju-Ju House is. Though you remember that there was another door in the courtyard. It looked to be the back door of some sort of abandoned shop. The door had a heavy looking padlock on it. You figure that the front entrance to this shop must be on the next street over.
> 
> Sorry this is Gomez! I was trying out a old name of mine and forgot to change it back to Gomez!



ooc:  Sorry - just making sure I've got the layout right. Juju house is not directly on a street, but in a courtyard a little ways removed from the street.  In addition to the door into JuJu house from the courtyard, there is another door in the same courtyard which is possibly the back entrance to an abandoned shop.  The door to that shop is padlocked on the courtyard side of the door, meaning that if we tried to come through the other side, we'd need to contend with that lock first or break the door down around it.

Jibril talks about the situation with Jack.  "Do we want to go in the front through the alley?  They're almost certainly watching it right now.  We could try to get into the courtard from the other side, but not sure if we'll be able to.  What do you think?"


----------



## Gomez (Dec 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc:  Sorry - just making sure I've got the layout right. Juju house is not directly on a street, but in a courtyard a little ways removed from the street.  In addition to the door into JuJu house from the courtyard, there is another door in the same courtyard which is possibly the back entrance to an abandoned shop.  The door to that shop is padlocked on the courtyard side of the door, meaning that if we tried to come through the other side, we'd need to contend with that lock first or break the door down around it.




OOC: You got it!


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 30, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril talks about the situation with Jack.  "Do we want to go in the front through the alley?  They're almost certainly watching it right now.  We could try to get into the courtard from the other side, but not sure if we'll be able to.  What do you think?"




"Yeah, let's go around behind and see if we can get in that way."  Jack replies.

OOC: Were there any windows in the JuJu house?


----------



## Gomez (Dec 30, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> OOC: Were there any windows in the JuJu house?




OOC: There is a display window and the glass front door. The abandoned shop is also side by side to the Ju-Ju House.


Jack and Jibril walk around the block and find an abandoned pawn shop that you think is the one that is next to the Ju-Ju House. The front door is boarded up and there are bars on the windows. It is now dark and with the cold and the snow the street is not very busy.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 30, 2004)

"Right.  Help me with the boards?  Anyone shows interest, what's our story?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles tells as much to Miriam and then says, "Miriam, is there anything that your...abilities...can tell us about what might be happening??"



  "No darling, I'm afraid not.  Sometimes I see things, even in my dreams, and I can sometimes tell the history of an object from a touch, but for seeing at a distance... that I something that seems to be a bit of a fluke.  Just be safe, and don't do anything foolish," she admonishes.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 30, 2004)

[sblock]"Quite comfortable, thank you," William says to N'kwane.  _Now's not the time for sarcasm, William_, he thinks as N'kwane and the other captors leave.  After they're out of the room, he calls up to the lieutenant.  "Lt. Poole!  Are you alright, man?"  ((ooc: this, of course, assumes he seems in good condition.  And how high up are we suspended? ))[/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (Dec 30, 2004)

Charles looks at Miriam quizzically, "Well, make no mistake, I am here with you for the duration.  I learned in the war that when you can keep your head down - do!"  The scholar moves over to the pile of books and begins looking through them again.  "I wonder if there was something that we missed..."

OOC: Charles is looking back through the tomes, hoping to pass the time usefully...


----------



## yangnome (Jan 1, 2005)

[sblock]Father O'Malley remains quiet, repeating prayers in his head as they are tied up.  he tries to visually assess the Lt,'s condition.  Once the captors leave the room, he tries to see if he can physically nudge Lt. Poole somehow (with a foot if he's within range.)  He also tests the strength of the bindings on his wrists.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 2, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Right.  Help me with the boards?  Anyone shows interest, what's our story?



Jack looks for something to give him leverage and help pry the boards free.  "Story?"  He asks.  "If someone sees us doing this, any story won't be believed anyway."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 3, 2005)

Jibril smiles, and keeps pulling boards down until he and Jack have enough space to squeeze in.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 4, 2005)

*Jack and Jibril*

Pulling several boards loose from the door frame, you are able to push the door open with a shove. Once inside, you find a empty store. It is hard to see as the only light is that coming from the papered up front window. Jack strikes a match and you look around. The shop is about 15 feet by 25 feet. You see two doors. One on the back wall. You figure this is the one that leads to the courtyard. It is locked with a chain and padlock from the inside. Another door is on the left wall about 15 feet in from the front. From the looks of it, this door should enter into the Ju-Ju House.


OOC: Yeah! We broke 500 posts! Good going people!


----------



## Gomez (Jan 4, 2005)

*William and Father O'Malley*

[sblock] After checking your bonds to make sure they are secure. N'Kwane and the other men leave. N'Kwane take the lantern with him and it becomes pitch black as the heavy door closes. You can hear the lock being turned. Before they leave you see that at Lt. Poole has some some blood on his forehead but he seems to be breathing. He does not respond to you call or touch. 
 Your hands are tied to the pole about two feet up above your heads. The leather straps dig deep into your wrists and the pole seems to hold your combined weight easily. The room smells of rotting meat and some strange sour musk. [/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Jack and Jibril*
> 
> Pulling several boards loose from the door frame, you are able to push the door open with a shove. Once inside, you find a empty store. It is hard to see as the only light is that coming from the papered up front window. Jack strikes a match and you look around. The shop is about 15 feet by 25 feet. You see two doors. One on the back wall. You figure this is the one that leads to the courtyard. It is locked with a chain and padlock from the inside. Another door is on the left wall about 15 feet in from the front. From the looks of it, this door should enter into the Ju-Ju House.



Jibril motions Jack over to the door, unecessarily puts  a finger to his lips, and presses his ear against the door to Ju-Ju House.

ooc: Listen, +5


----------



## Gomez (Jan 4, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril motions Jack over to the door, unecessarily puts  a finger to his lips, and presses his ear against the door to Ju-Ju House.
> 
> ooc: Listen, +5





After a few moments listening at the door. Jibril hears nothing.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 4, 2005)

Jibril draw his gun.  He whispers, "Shall we try it, then?"  He lowers his shoulder as if to force the door open, then realize he hasn't even checked if it's locked yet.  He very cautiously tries the doorknob.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 4, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> He very cautiously tries the doorknob.




The door is locked but not by a padlock. There is a key hole.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 4, 2005)

Jibril looks to Jack, gesturing to the keyhole. "Have you anything to deal with that in your P.I. bag of tricks?" he whispers


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

As a forum moderator I need to close this thread for being close to or over 500 posts. If someone could please create the continuation thread (probably the DM) and then email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com, I can take care of that quickly.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 4, 2005)

New IC Thread


----------

